# Expecting



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2007)

I enjoy reading about people who are expecting new ones, especially since I am currently in that catergory. I thought I would start a thread for those of us, so we can post updates, complain about the pregnancy hormones, etc.

My wife and I are due with our first on February 24, 3 days before my 30th. We decided not to find out if it is a boy or a girl. Everything is going well so far. A couple weeks ago, my wife blew up at me b/c "I was not taking enough care of her". She later apologized, but I told her that I know it was just the hormones talking (I hope). Also, no one told us about the indigestion, and the likely onset of carpal tunnel (for her). Ahh, the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Desert Engineer (Dec 21, 2007)

My wife is is due on Jan 19th with our first. I am totally excited. I can feel the baby squirming around, but it still doesnt seem real yet. I imagine it will once I hear the first scream in the middle of the night or have to change a diaper it will become very real. 

I have to admit, it is kind of funny watching my wife try to put her shoes and socks on.


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good luck guys. We had our first back in May, and sometimes it still seems surreal that we actually made a little person. It has definitley been an adjustment, and I don't get to play my X-box 360 any more, hehe. He started sleeping all the way through the night a few weeks ago, and that has been great. He is becoming very mobile now, and you can't take your eyes off of him for very long.

Again, good luck.

Texas Aggie '02


----------



## HERO (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow...that means you guys are first time dads? Wow man...that's big! It's a big and positive life change for a guy to become a father.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 21, 2007)

FLBuff said:


> I enjoy reading about people who are expecting new ones, especially since I am currently in that catergory. I thought I would start a thread for those of us, so we can post updates, complain about the pregnancy hormones, etc.
> My wife and I are due with our first on February 24, 3 days before my 30th. We decided not to find out if it is a boy or a girl. Everything is going well so far. A couple weeks ago, my wife blew up at me b/c "I was not taking enough care of her". She later apologized, but I told her that I know it was just the hormones talking (I hope). Also, no one told us about the indigestion, and the likely onset of carpal tunnel (for her). Ahh, the joys of pregnancy!


FLBuff,

Congrats! Seems like a lot of Pisces here... my wife is a whole week older than I am (she was 2/21 and I was 2/28). One of my best and most loyal friends is, like you, a 2/27 guy!

Indigestion... the old wive's tale is that it means that the baby has a lot of hair. FYI - my wife had no indigestion with my first, but had a hell of time with these two (and all were born with thick, black, spiky hair!)

Best of luck to you and the misses!

It all comes together the first time you see them outside of mom, it hits you like a brick. It is the greatest feeling I have ever had - seeing my children born, well, okay, almost as good as seeing my passing letter for the PE!!!!

-Ray


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 21, 2007)

Texas Aggie said:


> Good luck guys. We had our first back in May, and sometimes it still seems surreal that we actually made a little person. It has definitley been an adjustment, and I don't get to play my X-box 360 any more, hehe. He started sleeping all the way through the night a few weeks ago, and that has been great. He is becoming very mobile now, and you can't take your eyes off of him for very long.
> Again, good luck.
> 
> Texas Aggie '02


Yes Texas, and once they are mobile, you will never sleep soundly again! Once my son started sleeping through the night, I couldn't sleep since I would wake up and wonder if he was okay or not since I couldn't hear him.

Best of luck to you and the family!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 21, 2007)

Desert Water said:


> My wife is is due on Jan 19th with our first. I am totally excited. I can feel the baby squirming around, but it still doesnt seem real yet. I imagine it will once I hear the first scream in the middle of the night or have to change a diaper it will become very real.
> I have to admit, it is kind of funny watching my wife try to put her shoes and socks on.


Don't let the wife see you laughing.

My wife was technically due on 1/18. The next three to four weeks will fly by.

Have fun with the first diaper change. In retrospect, it isn't that hard and don't worry, you won't break the baby! (I remember the first time we changed my son, the two of us scared that we'd hurt him by picking him up by the legs).

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife is due on 2/12 with our second and last. It will make a boy and a girl. It has been, thank the good Lord, a very enjoyable (maybe not the best word, but...) pregnancy and the remaining time will fly by. We didn't have the best of luck last year and miscarried, so this one has been under a quite large watchful eye. Everything has been right on track. The nursery is done, so now it's all about getting our son ready for his little sister.

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

My nephew just turned 1-yr old (Dec 17th) and it has been interesting since he is mostly at my house so my mother-in-law (MIL) can watch him. It has been a lot of fun watching him grow over this last year - he is only just beginning to be able to take multiple steps without any assistance.

However, I am not very fond of Elmo - his squeeky rasp starts to grate me when it is non-stop. :true: Especially Sing-Along-With-Me Elmo. I will be finding the exit door here shortly so I can work on my graduate paper in PEACE. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2007)

> My wife is is due on Jan 19th with our first.


That just sounds like a good day to have a birthday. I liked it so much the past 27 times I'm shooting for it again next month.



> My wife was technically due on 1/18.


Jan 18 is a good birthday too. It's worked for my mom the past 60 years.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 25, 2007)

Wife is expecting with a due date around July 4th. We go in for another checkup in a week. Ought to be able to see quite a bit with this ultrasound, she will be about 12 weeks.

This will be number 3, after this appt, I think we'll probably tell our 2 girls (4and 6)... I think they will be excited. When asking them if they want a baby brother or sister, the littlest keeps asking - can we have a dog instead...

Congrats everyone else. Ray I bet Christmas was a blast.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's an update:

The wife started getting exhausted quite easily about two weeks ago. Also, she has started having the Braxton-Hicks contractions. She did not tell me about them until Saturday, which upset me. I want to know everything that is going on! Anyway, we started work on the nursery yesterday by moving furniture out of that room and into another, and cleaning the nuresery. Soon I will be painting, fixing some sheet rock around a new window I installed in November, and putting furniture together. It is hard to believe that a 'mini-me' will be here in less than 2 months!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 31, 2007)

Those two months are going to fly by! My wife had been having the Braxton-Hicks contractions for the month prior to getting real contractions. My wife naturally didn't want to sit down for a second, she wanted to sorting, organizing, or doing something. It was hard for her to finally sit down and take it easy... and not a moment too soon either!

12 days after she went in, she is feeling much better, sneezing and coughing remind her of the C-section, but otherwise she is really recovering well. Both of the twins have started gaining weight and it is cute to see them and the little personalities that are starting to develop. It is certainly worth the lack of sleep!!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2007)

We had two babies here on Christmas day. A cousin has an 11-month old and a friend has a 5-month old. It was great to have babies in the house. Our daughters are 21 and 16. I think there is nothing better than a baby hug. Enjoy every minute. Even the "unenjoyable" ones.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2007)

At what point do I pack the 'Oh, shit, time to go' bag? And what should I put in it? I know that I should pre-register us at the hospital...any idea how early one can do that?


----------



## frazil (Dec 31, 2007)

congratulations to everyone expecting or just having new babies!!! That's so exciting!

FLBuff - I packed my bag about a week before my due date and was throwing stuff in until the minute I walked out the door. I think we pre-registered about a month before my due date. It's a lot less stressful than trying to find your insurance card between contractions. My first was born on Feb 23rd - sounds like you'll be close. good luck!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 31, 2007)

FLBuff said:


> At what point do I pack the 'Oh, shit, time to go' bag? And what should I put in it? I know that I should pre-register us at the hospital...any idea how early one can do that?


Pack it sooner than later, otherwise you will forget something important.

Don't forget to pack some things for yourself as well... magazine, bottle of water, snacks... you will be there for a while and hospital cafeteria food and/or vending machines get old really fast. If your wife gets an epidural and is out of it for a while while in labor, you will need to occupy your time and be ready for the big moment. Also, don't forget to bring your camera... we actually just started leaving it in my wife's hospital bag so we wouldn't forget it.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Dec 31, 2007)

This packing a bag thing is highly overrated....my wife ran around the house packing a bag up until the contractions where 2 mins apart.....she needed nothing that she put in the bag and she spent two days in a gown given to her by the hospital.....I got her clothes to wear the day she was coming home and brought some clothes to bring the baby home in....No need to stress over packing a bag....you won't need it until the next day anyways...


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ I agree. It's been a long time since I packed a bag, but there is probably nothing that you can't do without. It's mostly a convenience thing, but since deliveries are anything but predictable, it's hard to predict what will help.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

Pack a bag!!! The minimums are:

Toothbrushes and toothpaste for both parents

Mom's shampoo and other shower stuff (hospital will provide it, she'll want her own!)

Hair brush or comb for mom

Robe for mom to wear over the hospital gown

Outfits for mom and baby to wear home (nothing fancy needed for mom, just something that's clean and comfy!)

Camera

Books and magazines for both parents

These things should be packed in a bag that is much larger than needed. The reason for this is that the hospital will give you a bunch of stuff to take home, it'll be easier if you can fit it in the bag you brought.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

I had a 3D ultrasound the day after Christmas. We took my MIL and FIL along. It was REALLY cool!







Isn't he just adorable?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutely COOL, TXengr! When I was pregnant, the technology was so different. I know it must be great to see the detail ... and YES, he is absolutey beautiful. Good to hear that your in-laws shared that.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 31, 2007)

And that's only at 24 weeks. The tech said that the ideal time is 28-34 weeks because they've filled out a lot more by then... but, the in-laws were only here for a week, and I wanted them to be there for it. My hubby thought it was a complete waste of time and money... but the rest of us liked it!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2007)

That's awesome, TX! Congrats!

Fraz, our due date is the 24, and my 30th b-day is the 27th! We are going to do everything in our power to prevent a leap-year b-day.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 2, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> That's awesome, TX! Congrats!
> Fraz, our due date is the 24, and my 30th b-day is the 27th! We are going to do everything in our power to prevent a leap-year b-day.


The 27th? My wife is the 21st and I am the 28th ( I was 12 hours and 54 minutes short of being a Leap Year baby).


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> My hubby thought it was a complete waste of time and money... but the rest of us liked it!


That's how all hubby's are - we are REQUIRED to be difficult !! 

JR

P.S. - Glad to hear all is going well !! :multiplespotting:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2008)

We opted not to get the 3D ultrasound. We want to be surprised as to who she's going to resemble.


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 2, 2008)

We just found out on the 30th that our 2nd is on the way! It looks like a Sept. 6 due date, based on the calender in the books. Funny thing is that yesterday our almost 3 year old was playing with her "Baby" and she was calling herself the big sister! I think she will be excited when we tell her.

Oh, don't tell my Mrs. C-Dog that I posted this, she said that she wanted to tell out daughter first, which is a lie, because she is going to tell her mother, since tonight is her birthday and she does not want her to reach the conclusion on her own when she see's no alcohol for Mrs. C-Dog.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^^Awesome news C-Dog! Congrats!

We had to tell my inlaws early on with both my son and the twins since they always have wine on the table at every meal and we see them very often. One night of 'I think I will pass on the booze' works, but weeks of it becomes a tip off.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations C-dog on the baby news!!! We are in the 34th week now, and our son came 4 weeks early, so I think it's time to back the bags and be on the ready...

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats C-Dog and Mrs. C-Dog !!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow... lots of EB babies coming in '08! That must mean that engineers actually... well... have sex! :woot:


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 3, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> Wow... lots of EB babies coming in '08! That must mean that engineers actually... well... have sex! :woot:


Damn it, two babies, one shot... I am just too damn efficient, then again, I am an engineer.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 3, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> Damn it, two babies, one shot... I am just too damn efficient, then again, I am an engineer.



Man. You could have had sex twice! Damn efficiency.........


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Man. You could have had sex twice! Damn efficiency.........



I do have three kids though, so as I like to point out to my friend (the 35 year old virgin) I have at least had sex twice (plus the kids look like me so I have proof).


----------



## frazil (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats c-dog!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats, C-Dog!!


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 5, 2008)

Ditto C-dog.

My wife had her 3rd ultrasound on Thursday. The lil booger was doing sommersaults in there. Wouldn't hold still.

She asked me if I was thinking of any names and I said, how 'bout SPAZ??? I got the killer death stare.

We told our 2 girls last night and they basically were like, "oh a baby, OK, big whoop." I'm sure they'll warm up to the idea as my wife's belly grows. You could tell that very soon there was going to be little room to do flips inside, so soon, there will be stretching and the feeling of movement. That's gotta be a weird feeling.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2008)

We start birthing classes tonight, and I have no idea what to expect. The instructor called us yesterday to remind us, and she sounds really nice. She said not to bring anything, but I am going to bring stuff to take notes. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 9, 2008)

FL,

I went through the birthing class... not sure ho much they vary from place to place, but they covered how contractions develop to labor, simple breathing exercises, how to be the 'birthing coach' (breathing, recognizing signs of labor, etc.), a trip to the nursery - labor &amp; delivery area - post-partum areas, how to change a baby, simple child care guides, etc.

Nothing too deep or involved, we didn't take any notes.

-Ray


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^Yeah, that is pretty much what this is turning out to be, which I am cool with. There is only one other couple in the class, who already have a 4 year old, but needed a refresher. That is a little frustrating, as we were hoping to meet other couples our age that are expecting. 

Anyway, the wife is starting to get VERY anxious about projects around the house, specifically the nursery. We replaced a window in the nursery in November, and to make the new one fit, had to do some 'modifications' to the rough opening, including cutting away some drywall. Since I have never done any drywall work, I am counting on my FIL to come help (he lives about 30 min. away). He is a ski instructor, and therefore has not had time to come down, but hopefully will tonight. It should not take us very long to do the drywalling, then I can paint, then all that is left is putting stuff together. I'm doing everything I can to be supportive and helpful, but every now and then I want to say 'Give me some time!', but I realize that once the kid comes, that is not an option. I view this as 'training'. Class #2 is tomorrow night, and will start with a video. I love movie night! opcorn:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^Beware of movie night in birthing class.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^You may want to skip the popcorn for this movie FL!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh I know. I am not really looking forward to it, except that it will give me an idea of what to expect... :blink:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 15, 2008)

Better to know a little about what to expect before the real thing.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm scared...


----------



## maryannette (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's see, if I can remember that long ago, it seems like I was scared, too. Don't worry. You have the easy part. Just stay close to your wife's face and it won't be too bad.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^^^Yeah, that is pretty much what this is turning out to be, which I am cool with. There is only one other couple in the class, who already have a 4 year old, but needed a refresher. That is a little frustrating, as we were hoping to meet other couples our age that are expecting.
> Anyway, the wife is starting to get VERY anxious about projects around the house, specifically the nursery. We replaced a window in the nursery in November, and to make the new one fit, had to do some 'modifications' to the rough opening, including cutting away some drywall. Since I have never done any drywall work, I am counting on my FIL to come help (he lives about 30 min. away). He is a ski instructor, and therefore has not had time to come down, but hopefully will tonight. It should not take us very long to do the drywalling, then I can paint, then all that is left is putting stuff together. I'm doing everything I can to be supportive and helpful, but every now and then I want to say 'Give me some time!', but I realize that once the kid comes, that is not an option. I view this as 'training'. Class #2 is tomorrow night, and will start with a video. I love movie night! opcorn:


FWIW: We had the newborn in a cradle in our room for a few months before putting him in a nursery by himself and relying on the monitor. This approach might buy you some time and let your wife relax a little with respect to completing the nursery.

On a side note when/if you start using a baby monitor, remeber those things all operate on the same wireless frequency, so you might be able to hear the neighbors if they have any infants and are running the same monitor. More importantly, they might be listening to you and you don't know it. :eyebrows:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

Not that there is really anyhting to listen to, since THE moment (not complaining here, have not been in the mood either). We are planning to have the baby in a basinet for awhile in our bedroom, to make feeding easier. We are considering just using our wireless home phones for monitoring. Any thoughts on that, oh wise and experienced eb.com members? :bowdown: :bowdown: :respect:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Not that there is really anyhting to listen to, since THE moment (not complaining here, have not been in the mood either). We are planning to have the baby in a basinet for awhile in our bedroom, to make feeding easier. We are considering just using our wireless home phones for monitoring. Any thoughts on that, oh wise and experienced eb.com members? :bowdown: :bowdown: :respect:


Can you set up the phones for one-way full-time transmission/monitoring without disabling the ability to receive incoming calls? Also suppose someone calls will theone near the baby start ring ing and scare the crap out of him/her?

Baby monitors are cheap I say just get a commercial one and be done with it.



> Not that there is really anyhting to listen to, since THE moment (not complaining here, have not been in the mood either).


Get used to it. One more shot at sibling time and then put it out to pasture (unless you're going for a brood). :happy:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2008)

Just keep the baby in a cradle in the room, like someone else said. I don't know why it is so important to get the kid out and into his/her own room so early anyway. In many cultures, sucha s the one I have married into, the family living arrangements are a lot more flexible. We kept our kids in room for a long time, in their own beds. Everythign went smoothly and I never had any trouble sleeping or worrying about if they were OK in the other room. Of course, transitioning to their own room later is some trouble, but they get through it OK.

We didn't have any birthing classes around here. It was all new for me when it happened.

:blink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

The advice I was given ....

Once the baby is born, do NOT under any circumstances look back at the barn to see what is going on!

That was good advice. Wish I would have received it sooner! :wacko:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2008)

^I had to turn away. I had to wash my shoes, too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

I have decided (maybe) that I do not want to catch, or cut the cord. It just does not hold any interst for me, but things may change at the moment. MA_PE: good point. I will make that point to mother-to-be.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 15, 2008)

We are going to have a bassinett in our bedroom for a while as well. For feeding. And I think that I will just cut the cord; no sense in re-oiling my glove for one catch.. 

Oh, and I think that we are in the home stretch. 36 weeks today, and our first was born at 36 weeks. So, the bags are packed, and the truck is idling in the driveway..I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 16, 2008)

FL - Hold the camera, it will keep you from doing other things while in there!

My wife had C-sections both times so they sat me in a chair, told me where to aim the camera, and told me when to be ready. The twins however, they wanted me to go over to the two side areas after they were 'extracted' to see them clear the lungs, get the footprints, etc. I did manage to look back and see my wife cut wide open on the table as the doctor exclaimed "All of your organs look good".

When my first son was born, we lived with my inlaws so we had no choice other than have his crib in our room. He slept in the family bed until he was about a year old (and we were well out of the inlaws house). For the twins, we bought a co-sleeper (glorified pack-and-play) to make the nights easier for feedings. They'll probably hang out in our room for another 6 - 8 months or until they exceed the co-sleeper's weight restriction or become mobile.

When we put my son is his own room, the first couple of nights were rough, but after a week he was fine with it. Likewise, when we switched from the crib to the 'big boy car bed' it took one night for him to get over it.

Since the twins have come home, he has regressed in only one respect - potty training. He was making good progress up until that time, so we are now going to try the chart with stars and rewards (bribery is a great thing) to get him back on track.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2008)

Funny potty training story--

My daughters are 5 years apart, so there was no regression for the older one, but the younger one used potty training to manipulate us! After she was potty trained well, she got mad at us one night and did not want to go get a bath. She stood right in front of us and peed--just like she was saying, "piss on you!" She was a tough little girl, but has turned into a great teenager.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2008)

JMHO, I went in for both C-sections on when my kids were born. 1st C was a surprise/emergency, 2nd was scheduled. We didn't have any cameras in the delivery room. I sat next to my wife's head and let the medical staff do what they had to do. They did set me up with the "scissors" all lined up on the cord to cut it so all I had to do was the actuall closing of the shears. I was more concerned that both the baby and my wife were OK and survived the process unscathed and less intent on physically participating or capturing the moment on film for posterity.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! The wife watched 'the video' last night. I was in the other room so that I would only have to watch it once. She told me that it was very graphic, gross, and to be afraid! hmy: I'm not looking forward to movie night anymore! We got a camcorder for Christmas, but I think I will stick with still shots in the delivery room. Good luck, ktulu and to Mrs. ktulu! I'm not looking forward to those 'funny' potty training moments, either. Ray, I don't know how you can be on here, I think with twins I would be a zombie...you da man!


----------



## frazil (Jan 16, 2008)

^ At least it was honest. I decided to take a Hypnobirthing class to prepare for childbirth, which is based on this premise: childbirth is natural, there's no reason it should hurt, the only reason it hurts is because you're afraid and tense, so you just need to relax. Movie night was a series of women with calm, peaceful looks on their faces, walking around, taking deep breaths, until out pops a baby.

Needless to say, I was never able to reach that state of nirvana, and if I ever saw the teacher again I'd have a few words to say..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ At least it was honest. I decided to take a Hypnobirthing class to prepare for childbirth, which is based on this premise: childbirth is natural, there's no reason it should hurt, the only reason it hurts is because you're afraid and tense, so you just need to relax. Movie night was a series of women with calm, peaceful looks on their faces, walking around, taking deep breaths, until out pops a baby.
> Needless to say, I was never able to reach that state of nirvana, and if I ever saw the teacher again I'd have a few words to say..


Was the baby already clean with an innie belly button too? I believe in a lot of holistic techniques for cures (herbal remedies, acupuncture), but as far as childbirth goes, I say do it in the hospital, be prepared for it to hurt, and don't feel ashamed to use drugs (NOT the herbal kind)!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 16, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> Since the twins have come home, he has regressed in only one respect - potty training. He was making good progress up until that time, so we are now going to try the chart with stars and rewards (bribery is a great thing) to get him back on track.


Bribery worked for my daughter... but it took more than stickers to motivate her...

She had decided that she HAD to have Dora's Talking House. We didn't want to buy it because we figured (correctly) that she would get bored with it pretty quickly (and it was going to take up a LOT of space in our very small apartment). But, she had to have it. It cost about $50. We told her that every day that she stayed dry all day long, she would get $1 and when she had $50, she could take her money to the store and buy the house. It took 57 days. The first couple of weeks she thought that having an accident at day care wouldn't count... but as soon as we got past that, life was good. She bought her house, and a month later Santa brought all of the furniture. Within 3 months, she stopped playing with it... but we didn't care, because we were done with diapers!!!

We were concerned at first that she would expect to keep getting her $1/day for staying dry... but it never came up. So, if stickers don't motivate... cash might!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Bribery worked for my daughter... but it took more than stickers to motivate her...
> She had decided that she HAD to have Dora's Talking House. We didn't want to buy it because we figured (correctly) that she would get bored with it pretty quickly (and it was going to take up a LOT of space in our very small apartment). But, she had to have it. It cost about $50. We told her that every day that she stayed dry all day long, she would get $1 and when she had $50, she could take her money to the store and buy the house. It took 57 days. The first couple of weeks she thought that having an accident at day care wouldn't count... but as soon as we got past that, life was good. She bought her house, and a month later Santa brought all of the furniture. Within 3 months, she stopped playing with it... but we didn't care, because we were done with diapers!!!
> 
> We were concerned at first that she would expect to keep getting her $1/day for staying dry... but it never came up. So, if stickers don't motivate... cash might!


Cash bribery could be a risky adventure if they figure they can get $ by being stuborn about something...I know I would have.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^Me too. I guess we're just too smart for our own good!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2008)

frazil said:


> At least it was honest. ... Needless to say, I was never able to reach that state of nirvana, and if I ever saw the teacher again I'd have a few words to say..


It took 2 for me to realize my mother lied. Before the first, she said that you didn't remember the pain. When I told her I remembered the pain from the 1st, she said the 2nd didn't hurt as bad. Another lie. I've heard that it is similar to passing a kidney stone. After the 1st one, the 2nd one is easy, right?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have a great evening everyone. Hope the hubby called the new gym in town this winter weather is starting to give me the blues I need some 10940623: to revitalize the system.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

maryannette said:


> It took 2 for me to realize my mother lied. Before the first, she said that you didn't remember the pain. When I told her I remembered the pain from the 1st, she said the 2nd didn't hurt as bad. Another lie. I've heard that it is similar to passing a kidney stone. After the 1st one, the 2nd one is easy, right?


I have not had that joy (nor do I hope to)! Just remember...good things come from pain...like the PE!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2008)

Pregnancy and childbirth make the exam seem like a walk in the park!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Pregnancy and childbirth make the exam seem like a walk in the park!


I believe it!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck at movie night.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

If I'm not here tomorrow, you'll know that it was sinilar to the one in 'The Ring'...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Pregnancy and childbirth make the exam seem like a walk in the park!


Oh come on. If it was that hard, there'd be like only 1,000 people in the world, and not 6.5 billion.

j/k


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, maybe not a walk in the park, but I sat for 6 exams. I never would have considered having 6 babies. Maybe I'm just a weenie, but I don't like physical pain.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Well, maybe not a walk in the park, but I sat for 6 exams. I never would have considered having 6 babies. Maybe I'm just a weenie, but I don't like physical pain.


I thought that was what caused the physical pain (and the pregnancy)!


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 16, 2008)

^^It's never been too difficult for me. In fact, I'd say it's more of a pleasure than a pain!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 17, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Ray, I don't know how you can be on here, I think with twins I would be a zombie...you da man!


Coffee, lots of coffee! Since I also do drive a lot for work, I keep an emergency pack of cigarettes in the car to be used only if I feel myself slipping off to sleep and need enough energy to make it to the next rest stop, gas station, 7-11, or whatever. I have also started trying to do some sort of exercise to keep my energy level up (plus I have found that my back hasn't been bothering me as much since I started the perfect push-up plan). I drink lots of water (except when driving) since when I get home it is easy to get a little dehydrated with running around after my son, giving my wife a break from the twins, and doing the usual household chores that need to be done.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 18, 2008)

Update:

My wife's BP was up some this week, so we had some blood work done. This is what happened last time, and she ended up being induced at 36 weeks. Went to the DR. today and everythng is back to normal. We are at 36 1/2 weeks and 0 cm. We may get to the initial Feb. 12 due date...

More to come after next week's appt.

ktulu


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to hear all is normal for thr ktulus. :thumbs: On my front, the video wasn't all that bad. Yes, they showed the graphic 'front view' of a natural birth, but I have a pretty strong constitution, and it has not haunted me. Wife went to the doctor yesterday, and everything is progressing towards our Feb. 24th date.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good news from both ktulu and FLBuff... glad to hear that everything is going well in both homes!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 18, 2008)

Good to hear, FLBuff...

ktulu


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2008)

glad to hear things are going as planned. It'll be here before you know it!!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 19, 2008)

Yesterday sucked for me... started off with a contraction while I was taking my shower... I'm only at 28 weeks, so we don't want contractions yet! Nothing else for a while. Got me and DD dressed and she went to school, I went to work. Had 4 contractions between 9:20 and 10:20, so I called my doctor. She said that if it's less than 5/hr, it's just Braxton Hicks and don't worry about it. Stayed at work until 2:30, kept having contractions on and off all day... but never more than 4/hr. Took DD to dance class and had one contraction while I was there... but it was a big one... one of the other mom's ended up following me home to make sure I made it OK.

Luckily, everything's been fine since I got home... no more contractions... but it was a worry-filled day... especially since hubby was on travel and didn't get home til after midnight last night... and he'll be traveling a lot over the next couple of weeks. My doc said that he should plan on staying home as much as possible after 34 weeks, but up until then, it's unlikely that he'll be needed. So, he's trying to get as much done as possible before I'm at 34 weeks. After yesterday, I really want him to stay home... but I know he really shouldn't.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 19, 2008)

We have had Braxton Hicks here as well. Not as frequent as you, but they come everyday.....I am now officially under city arrest. No more travel until after the baby comes.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd love to put hubby on city arrest... but we've still got almost 3 months... he averages about 4-6 days a month out of town and the majority of that is stuff that has to be done in person and absolutely cannot be handled by anyone else. So, unless something drastic happens, we're sticking with 34 weeks as the official cut-off for travel.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 19, 2008)

My daughter was born on friday:

Lillian Paige

7lbs

19.5inches

It was the best day of my life.

She is so small!

We went in at 3am to be induced. By 6:30am, my wife was 8cm. The doctor gave her a shot to slow it down. Lillian was born at 12:35pm. Only 9.5 hrs of labor. It went very well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> My daughter was born on friday:
> Lillian Paige
> 
> 7lbs
> ...


Congrats !!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats, DW. She is absolutely beautiful. I hope that everyone is doing well. Babies give life a whole new meaning.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2008)

DW:

congrats. she looks all packed up. Is she and mom home already? Hope everyone is healthy and feeling great.

Enjoy parenthood!!!


----------



## frazil (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations DW! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations, DW!!!

That's awesome news...she's beautiful.

ktulu


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats DW... she is beautiful...


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for the complements.

My co-workers told me her birth would change my life, but I didn’t understand until I saw her come out. It is an indescribable feeling that I have for her. I spent about 2 hrs lounging on the couch with her laying in my arms.

On the other hand, sleepless nights here I come; she is on the party all night, sleep all day schedule.

I’m going to take a week or so off to get to know her, and see if we can work her into a normal schedule.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> I’m going to take a week or so off to get to know her, and see if we can work her into a normal schedule.


Good luck ... sometimes I believe it is the child that ends up making a schedule for thier parent, especially if they are stubborn early on. 

When my nephew was first born a year ago, I ended up taking care of him a lot of the time, especially on weekends since my sister-in-law was working as a waitress. I haven't seen him as much the past few months because my SIL has babysitters and others closer to her to watch. While it was frustrating at times, it really is a joy to watch a baby grow and learn.

Best wishes to you and the family!

JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, DW! That's GREAT news! I hope our labor goes as well as yours! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats Desert Water!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2008)

***RANT ON***

The wife had the day off (she's a teacher), and she spent the day shopping for baby stuff, which I appreciate. She got home, and was tired, which is o be expected. I had a long day at work, and as I was pulling up to the house, she asked me to walk the dogs. Not a big deal, happy to do it. It was my night to cook, and I had something that had to roast in the oven for ~20 minutes, so being the engineer, I figured I'd get dinner started, then walk the dogs while dinner was in the oven. I start prepping dinner, and the wife asks me AGAIN to walk the dogs. I calmly explain to her the process I was taking. She says OK, then sits and (I assummed) relaxes in the kitchen while I am minding my own business prepping dinner. After about 10 minutes, the hormones rear their ugly head, and she starts crying. I ask what is going on, and she says I don't talk to her anymore! I am still calming down from work, I am concentrating on not cutting my fingers off while prepping dinner, and I'm thinking about all the sh*t I have to do to get ready for oue arrivals (both the baby and one of our out-of-town friends tomorrow). I'm worried about painting the nursery, vacuuming the nursery after the paint is dry, then cleaning the carpet and finally putting furniture together! I'm sorry, my mind was a little full for chit-chat! ARGGHHH!!!!! :smileyballs:

***RANT OFF***

So, I calmly ignored all this going on inside me, hugged her, said I was sorry and that I loved her. I asked her about her day, how her headache/indigestion/daily ache was doing, then took the dogs. Ate dinner, vacuumed the house, and finished painting the ceiling in the nursery. I love the process, and the goal (a healthy baby), but I do NOT enjoy the bumps in the journey. This concludes today's post. Thank you for reading!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 22, 2008)

Been there, done that.....it'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Been there, done that.....it'll be gone tomorrow.


It was gone by the time I got back with the dogs!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 22, 2008)

^^^ Even better!!

I got the "You can't even take the time to call me to see if I'm okay???" a few weeks ago when I was on the road. I talked to her every day, but this particular morning she was all worked up. But, the next day it was gone.

We are at 37 weeks today, so now all my wife is thinking about is getting bags packed for the hospital. We are taking a tour of the L&amp;D ward of the hospital tonight.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2008)

We'll be 36 weeks on Sunday. We need to take the tour as well. I have not packed any bags yet, but I am keeping my phone on at all times, trying to make sure that I do not go into areas w/o cell reception. I also need to have the paternity talk with the boss. I am taking at least 1 week off (vacation time), but am thinking about asking for 2. What have other guys done in this dept., and how have you dealt with the difficult boss that says 'You didn't have the kid, why do you need time off'?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 22, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> We'll be 36 weeks on Sunday. We need to take the tour as well. I have not packed any bags yet, but I am keeping my phone on at all times, trying to make sure that I do not go into areas w/o cell reception. I also need to have the paternity talk with the boss. I am taking at least 1 week off (vacation time), but am thinking about asking for 2. What have other guys done in this dept., and how have you dealt with the difficult boss that says 'You didn't have the kid, why do you need time off'?


you can always claim you are being discrimated against. From what I have been told that's why male state employees now get 2-wk paternity leave...unless the wifey is also a state employee...it's a one per family thing.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 22, 2008)

^^^ It's called working from home.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2008)

I have not had that happen yet, but am trying to put up a defense just-in-case. I don't think it will be a problem, but we shall see. As far as working from home, I am hoping to work out a deal where I can work from home 1 day a week, and be able to provide baby-sitting/entertainment for the kid. I guess it's time for one of those sit-down conversations with the boss (which usually go well, as evidenced by my last raise).


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2008)

I took one week off, I think the second week after the boy was born. The first week, my wife had her mom helping her out. I think the one week was some sort of male maternity leave that I was due. (State government).


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2008)

A submission for the EB art museum, inspired by this thread (and my indelible memories):

SOME THINGS CAN'T BE UN-SEEN:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 22, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 22, 2008)

Taking the tour was the best thing i did before hand. Also packing ahead of time. I was so nervous i did three rechecks of the house before we left. then when we got there, it was nice to know exactly where to go and what to do.

As for dlegs cartoon, that is so right on (though, i wouldn't have missed it for the world i just should have changed my angle of view). But, I got pictures of the babys head before she crowned (my wife swore me to never show anybody).

Before the epidural, my wife looked like linda blair from the exorsist; I was about to hose her down with holy water and beat her with a rosery.

I'm taking a week and a half off, but it is all vacation time. My public agency is more conservative than most when it comes to that kind of stuff.


----------



## frazil (Jan 22, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> Before the epidural, my wife looked like linda blair from the exorsist; I was about to hose her down with holy water and beat her with a rosery.


:Locolaugh: so true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> I have not had that happen yet, but am trying to put up a defense just-in-case.


IMHO, you can't really sweat this yet. Your boss knows that your wife is pregnant and about to give birth - just let that happen. If you try to start working up to a 'defense' of leave you will probably begin to not only become anxious about the time you will need to take off but you will also get angry and frustrated with your 'unsympathetic' boss.

I think you should pull the sympathy card after the baby is born because you honestly don't know how long you will want time off or to have some flexibility with being around.

My related experience was when my wife had surgery a few years back. She was in a real mess ... I thought I would only need to be around to help her out immediately after the surgery when in actuality, she really needed help for the following three weeks. I hadn't specified the time I needed out of work with my supervisor - just that my wife was having surgery. Turned out to be a good thing to discuss with my supervisor afterwards. I was able to give him detailed reasons about why I needed time away and what I would be doing to make sure I didn't fall behind at work.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2008)

Some helpful pointers for those expecting parents


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ good to know!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 25, 2008)

^^^That is classic!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know, some of the thermal explosion diapers might need a garden hose for cleaning.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 25, 2008)

DAMN! And I was gonna use the doggy kennel that is taking up space in my crawlspace for baby storage!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 25, 2008)

That's some good stuff!

I wish I had seen that when my kids were still babies! I might have avoided those wiring hazards!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

Update: My wife had a cold when she went to the OB on Friday, and had an elevated BP reading. The OB said to check it a couple times a day, and if it stays high, we may have to induce. I have a relatively high BP, and am on meds for it, and also have a home BP monitor. So, of course the wife is stressing about it, and checking her BP about 14 times per day...needless to say, her BP is high. I got her to calm down, and only chrck it 2 X per day, and to relax, and things are better. But I am now on alert! BTW, I finally got the major pinting done in the nursery. Now I need to install the ceiling fan and clean the carpet, then I can start putting furniture in there.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^GOod luck FL! You are a short-timer now!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 28, 2008)

We have had the high BP episode as well. Her's has come back down, and the doctor has said that if we go to 39 weeks, which is next week, with her BP fine, we will talk about inducing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of push, (no pun intended) for inducing labor these days, when there was no complications for mom or baby. The last three or four friends/family to have babies were all induced. Why can't you just wait until the baby is ready? The due date is an approximation anyways. My cousin paid dearly for inducing...it didn't work. She was in labor for over 2 days! She had wanted like 4 to 6 kids...after this experience my new little cuz may be an only child.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that scheduling C-sections have become more popular than inducing labor. The only reason my wife wants to be induced is because she wants to have the baby vaginally (I would have said naturally, but inducing labor is not "natural"), and she fears the longer she goes, the bigger the baby will get, then she will need a C-section.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

Speaking of baby size, the OB told my wife that we can expect an 8-8 1/2 pounder! I would not vote to induce, except in the case that it puts either mother or baby in danger if you don't. The concern with my wife isfamily history. Both my FIL and MIL have high BP. When my MIL was pregnant with my wife, they told FIL 'The baby should be fine, but we are not sure about your wife'!


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 28, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> There seems to be a lot of push, (no pun intended) for inducing labor these days, when there was no complications for mom or baby. The last three or four friends/family to have babies were all induced. Why can't you just wait until the baby is ready? The due date is an approximation anyways. My cousin paid dearly for inducing...it didn't work. She was in labor for over 2 days! She had wanted like 4 to 6 kids...after this experience my new little cuz may be an only child.


Very true. Never mind the fact that by scheduling a C-Section, they retain control of the delivery time (and add an extra couple of thousand dollars to the procedure). That sucks and the Medical Accreditation Boards should keep an eye on that practice. When my wife had our boy, the doctor tried to get her to agree on a C-section. She said no and had vaginal delivery about 6 hours later. 4 of the girls that took the birth class with us (that used the same doctor) were ‘convinced’ to have c-sections, including an 18 year old girl with perfect health and another 20 year old girl that wanted to have a completely natural delivery- screwd thanks to the doctor! I almost sh** my pants I was so mad. She screwed the girls chance of normal delivery probably forever just so that the doctor did nto have to come to the hospital in the middle of the night. Wish I could put the name out there so people in the central coast stay away from her (it’s a female doctor)…


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

We are going for vaginal delivery as well...I can't say natural b/c the wife has already stated "I'm having an epidural!" The whole scheduling a C-section thing is creepy to me...that doctor should not be delivering! There are sooo many things that could go wrong with the C-section. It just opens up a whole can of worms.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2008)

We are still a year or so away from starting a family, but just the thought of sticking anything near my spine gives me the heeby jeebies. I'd rather be in pain.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> She screwed the girls chance of normal delivery probably forever just so that the doctor did nto have to come to the hospital in the middle of the night.



my wife had an emergency C-section for our first child (he was coming butt first and she did not have "proven pelvis") and then had a normal vaginal delivery with our second 3 years later.

but don't get me started on her oby/gyn not checking her in the last visit to see if the baby was lined up correctly.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

I was breech, and I had my arms over my head! My mom still had me naturally, but never should have. Anyway, we are being VERY careful about the position, just so we are prepared. All is where it should be (whew). Regarding the whole epidural thing, I was nervous about the spine as well. I learned in my class that it is extremely rare for the anesthesiologist to miss. Just for you, snickerd3, they also have narcotics! However, the narcotics actually get to the baby, where the epidural only numbs the mom from waiste down.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 28, 2008)

The needle in the spine really isn't that big of a deal... of course, my hubby "interviewed" the anesthesiologist for about 15 minutes before he'd let the guy do his job... hehe

Later, hubby said that he spent the whole time checking his pupils and making sure his hands didn't shake!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm proud of my wife because she was so damn TOUGH during our son's delivery, which was all natural. She never once shouted or screamed or cried, although she did look at me towards the end and ask if I could please get the Doctor to giver the epdidural, to which the Dr. said "sorry, too late!" So she just toughed it out. :bowdown:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> The needle in the spine really isn't that big of a deal... of course, my hubby "interviewed" the anesthesiologist for about 15 minutes before he'd let the guy do his job... hehe
> Later, hubby said that he spent the whole time checking his pupils and making sure his hands didn't shake!


It's not the needle that wigs me out. For some unknown reason, I am ubber protective of my spine, doesn't matter if it is a needle or just a finger I start squirming.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 28, 2008)

My wife has already given me the order - - "when I hit 4 cm, give me the epidural."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> It's not the needle that wigs me out. For some unknown reason, I am ubber protective of my spine, doesn't matter if it is a needle or just a finger I start squirming.


Did you break your back in a former life?


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2008)

have you read Many Lives, Many Masters?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2008)

Never heard of it. Worth reading? Right now, I have one master, and that would be baby!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2008)

The wife talked to the OB yesterday, and the OB said that my wife's blood screen was fine, as far as BP goes. It seems to have leveled out, and is holding steady. I have been taken off high alert, but I am still being anxious every time my phone vibrates.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Never heard of it. Worth reading? Right now, I have one master, and that would be baby!


It's about past lives affecting abberant behavior in our present life. I did a past life regression once, it was a hoot!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2008)

Cement said:


> It's about past lives affecting abberant behavior in our present life. I did a past life regression once, it was a hoot!


Were you anyone famous? It seems like most people think they are, except my MIL, who is thoroughly convinced she was a collie in a former life. :screwloose:


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 29, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> The wife talked to the OB yesterday, and the OB said that my wife's blood screen was fine, as far as BP goes. It seems to have leveled out, and is holding steady. I have been taken off high alert, but I am still being anxious every time my phone vibrates.


I know the feeling... one morning I left for work and my wife said she was feeling a little sluggish and bloated... I asked her if she wanted me to stay home and she said she'd be fine. She had made an appointment for my oldest son to see a person to evaluate his speech that morning and wanted to make sure she did that. No kidding, 10AM, my cell phone rings... I see 'Home' in the caller ID, I pick up all nervous while starting to shut down my computer only to here 'Dadda work..." My son must have grabbed her phone and started dialing. I was half out the door by then too!

Instead, much like our first, my wife waited until 1:30AM to tell me it was time to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Cement said:


> I did a past life regression once, it was a hoot!


Ummm ... you are not allowed to make a statement like that and not TELL!! I am pretty sure it is in the forum rules. :reading:

Start spillin' those beans past-life boy!!!

JR


----------



## frazil (Jan 29, 2008)

kooky is right!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 29, 2008)

well, my little girl is beginning to drop. Today was the first day both my wife and I have noticed, so the countdown has begun. We go to the doctor tomorrow for the weekly check-up. We'll see. I am going to ask for an ultrasound so we can get an idea of what position and how big she is.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 29, 2008)

ktulu said:


> well, my little girl is beginning to drop.


Good news. Steady as she goes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2008)

Great news, ktulu! Make sure to keep us updated and take pictures of the addition when she arrives!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 29, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Great news, ktulu! Make sure to keep us updated and take pictures of the addition when she arrives!


Thanks. I will definitely show her off when she arrives.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2008)

for all those expecting:

Did you choose to find out gender as opposed to being surprised or did your little bundle of joy fully participate during the ultrasound?

All the new little cousins in my family decided not to actively participate much to the chagrin of their parents who wanted to know. One cousin gots lots of pink and lacey stuff (even though ultrasound was not definite) at the shower...turned out it was a boy. He will have a lot of pretty knitted capes to play superman with later I guess.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> for all those expectingid you choose to find out gender as opposed to being surprised or did your little bundle of joy fully participate during the ultrasound?
> 
> All the new little cousins in my family decided not to actively participate much to the chagrin of their parents who wanted to know. One cousin gots lots of pink and lacey stuff (even though ultrasound was not definite) at the shower...turned out it was a boy. He will have a lot of pretty knitted capes to play superman with later I guess.


We chose to wait for the "moment of truth". The ultrasound did not show, or at least that is what the OB said. All of the people that we told when we found out my wife was pregnant, that emailed back, are convinced that it is a girl. So, with the way things work in my life, it will be a boy. Frankly, I don't care. All I care about is that the baby is healthy, which has been confirmed many times at the OB office!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2008)

We went in for an ultrasound because of some problems my wife was having with the pregnancy, and the technician asked us if we wanted to know. I was undecided up until that moment, when I looked at my wife and we both just said "yes".


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 29, 2008)

We wanted to know both times. I am not a very patient person!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Jan 29, 2008)

We decided to find out. When my wife had her first, she did not know. But she wanted to have the baby's room ready, so we needed to know. No biggie.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 29, 2008)

On the topic of choosing to find out baby's sex, we have 2 girls and we did not want to know either time. My husband, of course, said that it didn't matter, as long as the babies were healthy. (That's the right answer.) But, I know he wanted a son. He was in favor of having a 3rd child, but what he wanted was a boy. We decided that 2 girls was enough. We have been truly blessed with 2 terrific daughters, but I understand that there is something that a son can provide for a father that a daughter cannot. I think most men would choose to have a son if given the choice.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2008)

maryannette said:


> \ but I understand that there is something that a son can provide for a father that a daughter cannot. \


Toys!


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 30, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> We wanted to know both times. I am not a very patient person!



I totally agree, there is no way I could have waited.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I think most men would choose to have a son if given the choice.


The hubby wants girls so he doesn't have to be the one to give "The Talk".


----------



## maryannette (Jan 30, 2008)

"The Talk" is definitely something that every parent should consider as part of parenting. The weight of the world comes down on your shoulders when you have the responsibility of "The Talk". And the "after the talk" continues for many years.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 31, 2008)

ktulu said:


> well, my little girl is beginning to drop. Today was the first day both my wife and I have noticed, so the countdown has begun. We go to the doctor tomorrow for the weekly check-up. We'll see. I am going to ask for an ultrasound so we can get an idea of what position and how big she is.


Must have been our eyes. She is still riding high. We have an ultrasound scheduled for next week, so we will see how big she is, and probably talk about inducement. My wife'll be at 39 weeks.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 31, 2008)

She's just lining up at the starting block waiting for the starter. Let her get ready and set, then she'll go.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife is in full blown baby-fever right now. In order to maximize her time off work (she's off summers) we need to get horizontal in August or September so Ive got about 8 months to go.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 31, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> My wife is in full blown baby-fever right now. In order to maximize her time off work (she's off summers) we need to get horizontal in August or September so Ive got about 8 months to go.


We tried that one, it didnt work... or should i say it worked too well... She got pregnant right when she stopped the pill, we had heard it would take a few months to happen. The timing for my wife going back to work is a little odd, the baby will be at the sitter for only about a month before my wife goes on summer break and we take her out of the sitter.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 31, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> My wife is in full blown baby-fever right now. In order to maximize her time off work (she's off summers) we need to get horizontal in August or September so Ive got about 8 months to go.


I hope your planning is as successful as ours was. I planned not to be huge pregnant in the summer, so I wanted babies born in winter - early spring. One in February, one in March. Four to five years apart for financial reasons - college. 1986 and 1991.

There is also a lot of luck in it.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 31, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> She got pregnant right when she stopped the pill, we had heard it would take a few months to happen.


I advise using a back-up system.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 31, 2008)

maryannette said:


> "The Talk" is definitely something that every parent should consider as part of parenting. The weight of the world comes down on your shoulders when you have the responsibility of "The Talk". And the "after the talk" continues for many years.


This is another aspect my not so kids anymore surprised me. I had "The Talk" with the oldest and the middle one. Both boys. It was a nice experience since they had serious and mature questions. With my daughter I did not have "The Talk" but when she is concerned about something or any question she will ask me right away.

I remember a day I came back from work very tired. She came, sat in my lap and gave me her best smile. At that point I knew she wanted something so I asked. With an incredible poise she just told me she needed me to go to the pharmacy or the supermarket to buy her "something". But my favorite is when she tells me that she is in one of these days and I better leave her alone. She can be very cranky.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 31, 2008)

That's impressive, BIO. I hope a lot of dads are like that.


----------



## frazil (Jan 31, 2008)

Sapper returning reminded me that I got pregnant with our second child the very day my husband returned from his overseas tour. Careful Sapper, unless you're looking for more kids, in which case, go ahead because they're potent!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> My wife is in full blown baby-fever right now. In order to maximize her time off work (she's off summers) we need to get horizontal in August or September so Ive got about 8 months to go.


My wife is also a teacher, and VERY organized. She had the whole thing planned out. Get pregnant in late May, have baby at end of February, Cruise into summer. She stopped the pill in May, and sure enough, her planning worked! I would not be surprised if she had it in her planner that way. Oh well. I'm just glad that everything is going as well as it is!


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife has told me from Fertility books she has read that some women "rebound" after going off the pill... Meaning, their body's hormones / cycle changes that first month and almost guarantees an ovulation. We were told by the dr.s when we were having trouble getting pregnant to wait a few months after she went off the pill though.

As far as finding out the sex, we've never had any reservations. My wife get's an ultrasound every other week anyway, so if anything's flashing - it's pretty easy to see. We just had another one today (16 weeks) and everything was in good shape. Doc is still concerned she's going to have previa so we'll see if she can do a VBAC (vaginal birth after ceserian).

My wife always says the pregnancy with our first was by far the easiest. She's even pretty proud that she took no drugs / epidural / anything. And she didn't even let out a peep, didn't gain weight, or have any negatives with regard to pregnancy/birth. I guess that's cause we adopted. Ha!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> My wife has told me from Fertility books she has read that some women "rebound" after going off the pill... Meaning, their body's hormones / cycle changes that first month and almost guarantees an ovulation. We were told by the dr.s when we were having trouble getting pregnant to wait a few months after she went off the pill though.
> As far as finding out the sex, we've never had any reservations. My wife get's an ultrasound every other week anyway, so if anything's flashing - it's pretty easy to see. We just had another one today (16 weeks) and everything was in good shape. Doc is still concerned she's going to have previa so we'll see if she can do a VBAC (vaginal birth after ceserian).
> 
> My wife always says the pregnancy with our first was by far the easiest. She's even pretty proud that she took no drugs / epidural / anything. And she didn't even let out a peep, didn't gain weight, or have any negatives with regard to pregnancy/birth. I guess that's cause we adopted. Ha!


You had me going there, TD! :laugh: Congrats on the good news from the utrasound. Hopefully evrything progresses well. And here's hoping this pregnancy and delivery is as easy as the first!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you guys thought about what you are going to get as a hospital gift after the birth? I'm leaning towards something with the birthstone - amethyst for February unless something REALLY drastic happens betwen now and midnight. Amethyst is perfect b/c I painted the nursery a light shade of purple.


----------



## frazil (Jan 31, 2008)

We got each other a kick-ass coffee maker.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 31, 2008)

frazil said:


> We got each other a kick-ass coffee maker.


I am going with jewelry b/c I can't find "It doesn't matter" :mellow:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 31, 2008)

I never got a hospital gift, but I think it's a very nice idea.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 31, 2008)

What's a hospital gift? Kind of news to me. Our gift from the hospital was usually a $400 puke pan.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna get my wife a post-partum gift. Necklace from an online vendor that I think looks really cool. My post-prtum gift will be the child, as it will be right around my big 3-0 day! :th_rockon:


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2008)

My son was my 30th birthday present too!

The nurses sang Happy Birthday over the intercom and gave me a cupcake!


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 31, 2008)

Ask to keep the placenta. Take it home and plant it with a new tree.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread has been very entertaining. My wife and I have a 23 month old son and just had a baby girl on January 10th. I haven't posted in a while due to the lack of sleep and whatnot. I figured that two kids would be double the work of one kid. Our son has been very easy so I thought two kids would be smooth sailing. Not so. Two kids is exponentially more exhausting than one.

Congrats to all of those expecting. Ours weren't planned and the engineer in me was totally flipped out when I found out my wife was pregnant both times. I literally had a spreadsheet where I planned that we would start having kids around this time next year. The spreadsheet said we were going to be debt free and my wife could quit working. Long story short, my wife still quit working because she was a wreck with our son in daycare and life is good. My company is also moving us to Charleston,SC within the next two months so we are sort of busy with a baby, selling a house, buying a new house, starting a new project, closing out an old project, and moving. I only offer that as an encouragement to the new parents out there. If you are ever feeling stressed out with the new babies, just think of me. Utter freaking chaos.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2008)

And one more thing. That is not a $400 puke pan, its like a $12000 puke pan. I hope you are ready to start shelling out the bucks, and the hospital bill is just the beginning.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 1, 2008)

But, there is nothing that will ever give you the joy in life that a child will.

Headache, financial worries, sleepless nights, and everything else get wiped out in a split second when you see a child that you have nurtured do something that makes you proud.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2008)

maryannette said:


> But, there is nothing that will ever give you the joy in life that a child will.Headache, financial worries, sleepless nights, and everything else get wiped out in a split second when you see a child that you have nurtured do something that makes you proud.


I guess my previous post sounded a little negative but maryannette is right on. I can't imagine my life without those two now. Coming home from work is one of the best parts of the day now. With my son, I keep thinking that whatever age he is at the present time is the most fun so I guess that continues until they are grown.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition, Boyd.

Back to the gift for the new mom, I'm looking at something like this:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought my wife earrings with my son's birthstone when my son was born. He was born March 1st so if he had arrived a few hours earlier I would have botched the job. My wife never wore them. I didn't get her anything this time, partly because we are on a shoestring budget, partly because I think she would rather see the money spent on the kiddies, and partly because she wouldn't wear another set of earrings if I did buy them.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ Well considering the fact that my wife LOVES amethyst, I should be okay there.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 1, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Congratulations on the new addition, Boyd.
> Back to the gift for the new mom, I'm looking at something like this:



That is a gorgeous ring! I am sure she will love it!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats, Boyd. And thanks for the encouragement. Here's my update: We went to the OB this morning, and my wife's blood pressure was 150/100! hmy: They took some blood, and are running some tests, but we may be inducing this weekend. The wife is on bed rest now, so my time as husband only are running short. I will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like it will be a busy weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Congrats, Boyd. And thanks for the encouragement. Here's my update: We went to the OB this morning, and my wife's blood pressure was 150/100! hmy: They took some blood, and are running some tests, but we may be inducing this weekend. The wife is on bed rest now, so my time as husband only are running short. I will let you guys know what happens.


What is the due date again? My wife was induced for both of our kids because they were measuring so big and she is so small. Our so was 8lb-11oz and the doctor thought my daughter was going to be the same size, however she was only 7lb-13oz. The doctor was worried about being able to get them out. He didn't want them to grow any bigger so he induced on her due date rather than letting her go in to labor naturally. It worked great both times.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 1, 2008)

Boyd said:


> What is the due date again? My wife was induced for both of our kids because they were measuring so big and she is so small. Our so was 8lb-11oz and the doctor thought my daughter was going to be the same size, however she was only 7lb-13oz. The doctor was worried about being able to get them out. He didn't want them to grow any bigger so he induced on her due date rather than letting her go in to labor naturally. It worked great both times.


February 24th. We are 36 Weeks, 5 days today, so all will be good.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 1, 2008)

FLBuff-

Good luck and God Bless. Keep us informed.

ktulu


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 2, 2008)

Good Luck FLBUff


----------



## ktulu (Feb 4, 2008)

Any news, FLBuff???


----------



## ktulu (Feb 4, 2008)

I noticed that it's been a few days since you were last here, so can I assume we have a new family member?

ktulu


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 4, 2008)

ktulu, I was thinking the same thing...

either that or he is painting and doing the nursey punch list on second and third shift!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, guys. I did not post over the weekend b/c I was finishing up painting the nursery. Sunday was spent putting together the crib, toys, and nursing rocker, packing the bags, checking at the local police dept. that the infant seat was installed correctly it was), going to the store, and watching the Super Bowl. Then, on Monday, we went in to the OB office to have mom's BP checked. It was about 150/100, and the OB doctor said 'You're done'. Then the fun began. We went home, got the dogs so that we could drop them off at grandma's on the way to the hospital, and were heading to the hospital to be induced. Did I mention that we had gotten about 18" of new snow Sunday night? That was a fun 30 minute drive to the hospital that turned into about an hour. The entire drive, I was thinking 'Don't crash, don't crash, don't crash!' Anyway, we got to the hospital around 12 on Monday, and started the inducement with Pitocin. Mom started having contractions almost immediately, and was already at 1 cm. Around 3:30, the pain level was at a 10, and we called for the epidural. After it was set, the pain level went down to a 4, but not totally away as it should. We tried pulling it out a little to try to set it correctly, but it did not work, so we set a new one. That did the trick, and mom went to sleep for a couple hours. I could not sleep, and stayed awake the entire time. We started pushing around 1 AM on Tuesday, and as of 1:56 AM on Tuesday, Feb. 5, I have a beautiful daughter! She was 6 ponds, 1 ounce, 18.5 inches long. So far she is not fussy at all, and we have been able to get a reasonable amount of sleep. We shall see how long that lasts! We are still at the hospital, in a private room, getting to know our daughter. We will probably go home tomorrow. YAY!!!!! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^Awesome news FLBuff!!!! Congratulations! I hope mom, baby, and you are all recovering well!

:multiplespotting: :beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 6, 2008)

Great news FL!

congrats! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:

I have a similar story with pitocin, our nurse said she doesn't know why they don't do the epi first...

Anyways, glad all is well. What a happy day for you!


----------



## frazil (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!! We want pics!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic FL!!

I hope your new +1 family member gets to go home tomorrow!!!


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, i'll have to read up on stuff as I thought comign early was a bad thing. (honestly don't know much about it)

The wife and I are expecting as well. She will be through the first trimester on Saturday. Our due date is in late August, but we won't know a "concrete" one until April.

FL, did you get a convertible crib (crib, toddler bed, etc) or did you stick with the traditional crib?

I think we are going to start buying diapers early so we won't be forced to buy massive amounts all at once when the kid comes.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats, FLB and family. I hope all continue to do well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 6, 2008)

:multiplespotting: Congrats to Mr and Ms FLB :multiplespotting:


----------



## Brody (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats FLBuff!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## ktulu (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! FLBuff. That is excellent news!!!!

My update: we just had an ultrasound this afternoon that should our baby girl is butt first. Therefore, little baby ktulu will here via C-section on Friday. Everyone is excited (and a little nervous, esp. Mrs. ktulu). She is a healthy 7 lbs. 10 oz. (approx. weight from the ultrasound)

I will keep everyone updated when I get a chance.

Again, congratulations FLBuff......and to mizzuoeng. Didn't realize you guys were expecting as well.

ktulu


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 6, 2008)

FLBuff - great news, glad to hear mom and baby are doing well!!!

Ktulu - good luck and post info when you've had a chance to catch your breath.

MizzouEng - Congrats! Our due date is mid July.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 6, 2008)

As requested, picture of baby making a funny face:

She is still only about 25.5 hours old...hard to believe!

ktulu: sorry about the breach, but I am sure all will go well on Friday! I'm sure Mrs. ktulu is not too upset about pushing 7 lbs. 10 oz. out.

mizzou: Once you enter 37 weeks, the baby is considered 'full term'. We were 37 weeks, 1 day when we went in.

TD: Continued good luck for you guys!

All other EB.com members: Thanks for the support and answering of questions/listening to me b#tch!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats FL! Looks like you made a good one!

Best of luck, ktulu. I'm sure everything will be fine, though.


----------



## frazil (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! She's beautiful!!! Congratulations FLBuff and Mrs FLBuff! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## rudy (Feb 6, 2008)

What a cutie !!! Congratulations !!!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 6, 2008)

This is so incredibly awesome to me. A beautiful baby who is just over a day old is celebrated coast to coast (and farther) by people who only "talk" to each other through computers. Sometimes I hate computers, but not right now.


----------



## cement (Feb 6, 2008)

I love how newborns have those dark violet eyes.

What a cutie!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

frazil said:


> We got each other a kick-ass coffee maker.


KICK ASS !!!








mizzoueng said:


> The wife and I are expecting as well. She will be through the first trimester on Saturday. Our due date is in late August, but we won't know a "concrete" one until April.


Congrats mizzoueng and Mrs mizzoueng !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



TouchDown said:


> Our due date is mid July.


That is awesome TD - congrats to you and Mrs. TD !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



FLBuff said:


> She is still only about 25.5 hours old...hard to believe!


Absolutely adorable FLBuff !!!! Congrats to you and Mrs. FLBuff !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 7, 2008)

adorable!!! congrats FL!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure that is your best design FLB....Congrats :multiplespotting:


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats FL, she is a cute one, and tiny too! Babies make the best faces when they they are small and have no muscle control.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome pic, thanks FL! Congrats and hope all's going well... at home yet? Not sure on the timing of things.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 8, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Awesome pic, thanks FL! Congrats and hope all's going well... at home yet? Not sure on the timing of things.


Thanks, eberyone! We got to come home yesterday. Last night was a little rough, what with the dogs meeting the new ember of the flock, trying to figure out feeding (which is going surprisingly well), etc. Despite my rants elsewhere, it was nice to get out of the house and shovel snow (did I really just type that)! I'm starting to get a little bit of cabin fever. We had our first dr. appointment this morning, and all is well, thank god. Mizzou: We got just a crib, but we were considering a convertible one. We got a book (several, actually) that we found extremely helpful: Baby Bargains. They rate just about everything that you might need by grade, A through F. Also, if you are a first time dad, I would recommend some other books that we got. Feel free to PM me if you are interested!


----------



## ktulu (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi. My name is Mackenzie Piper, and I was born on Friday, Feb. 8th at 7:47 AM. I weighed 7 lbs. 3 oz., and was 20 " long.

It's been a long weekend, but everyone is back home and doing well. Most definitely the best weekend of my life. Really don't know what to write, but wanted to introduce her to everyone.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

:multiplespotting:

:w00t: :w00t:

FLbuff: congrats. sorry I missed your post. She's beauty!

ktulu:

she looks like a keeper.

Congrats to all and glad to hear everybody is home and doing well.!!!


----------



## frazil (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh my!! Another beautiful baby!! Congratulations ktulu and Mrs. ktulu! Well done.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 10, 2008)

^^Nice one, ktulu!

Congrats! :multiplespotting:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2008)

another cutie! COngrat ktulu


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 10, 2008)

ktulu - congrats. Great news!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

very cute ktulu! congratulations!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

ktulu said:


> It's been a long weekend, but everyone is back home and doing well. Most definitely the best weekend of my life. Really don't know what to write, but wanted to introduce her to everyone.


Wow .. she's an absolutely beautiful baby !! Congrats Mr. and Mrs. ktulu (and ktulu clan as well)!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 11, 2008)

great news ktulu!

congrats to you and your family.

What a cutie! you must be just bustin.

We are very happy for you! arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: :bananalama:


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome news! Congrats to the ktulu clan +1!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 11, 2008)

I have to be dummer than I thought. Completely missed this.

:multiplespotting: Congrats to you and your wife Kt :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2008)

Great news, ktulu! You da :burgerking: She beautiful! :w00t: :multiplespotting: :bananalama:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats, ktulu and wife. She's beautiful.


----------



## rudy (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations ktulu !!! What a beautiful baby !!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice photo, too! Avoids that usual, washed-out greenish hospital lighting that you see on so many newborn shots.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 11, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Nice photo, too! Avoids that usual, washed-out greenish hospital lighting that you see on so many newborn shots.


That photo was taken at the hospital.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, I go and get busy at work and two babies are born!!

Congrats Flbuff!! Congrats ktulu!!! :thumbs:


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 11, 2008)

Some sad news on the C-Dog front. Mrs. C-Dog is having a miscarriage. Had some minor spotting late last week, then heavy bleeding last night. Went to the Drs today and it had no heart beat and they estimated it stopped growing at about 6 weeks by its size. Tonight was very hard on her with severe cramping and discharges. Tomorrow she goes to the Hospi for another check up and if it has not naturally cleared out, then will have a D &amp; C performed.

Everything happens for the better good.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about that C-Dog. But the human body is pretty amazing, a woman's especially. There's probably a reason it happened, as you said. I hope everything else goes well for her now, and that both of you can get over this quickly and try it again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ Wow, I am really sorry to hear that C-Dog and Mrs. C-Dog - my deepest condolences.

You really don't think about miscarriages often because you assume that only happens to others. I have been amazed by how many couples that have experienced a miscarriage - it is actually a relatively common occurence despite our advances in medicine and knowledge of pre-natal care.

Best wishes for healing and a speedy recovery for you and Mrs. C-Dog.

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2008)

Very very sorry to hear that, C-Dog. That was one of my greatest fears...I hope that you and Mrs. C-Dog get through this difficult time in your lives. If you guys need it, please seek out someone to talk to. It is not a weakness to seek help; we all need it sometimes. Please know that we are all here to listen, give advice, and listen to you rant. Best of luck in the future attempts!


----------



## cement (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry for the bad news C-Dog. I think that you have the right idea, things do happen for a reason, and it is up to you to see the sun peeking out behind the storm clouds.

good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 11, 2008)

C-dog, my condolences for your loss. My wife and I had a miscarriage, but then conceived 6 weeks later. It will get better…

Here is some hard earned advice for this situation:

Do not, under any circumstances, have any one that is pregnant, or has just conceived, around your wife. The wild hormone swings combined with the loss will make it extremely difficult for your wife to be around another woman in that state. Even if it is her sister, her aunt, or her brother’s friend’s wife, it does not matter. It is the best thing for your mental well being and her psychological well being, is to avoid that situation. I learned the hard way.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 12, 2008)

C-dog, I'm so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I can't imagine how hard it must be on both of you. Please let Mrs. C-dog know that my prayers are with you Please take very good care of her and very good care of yourself, too. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 12, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You really don't think about miscarriages often because you assume that only happens to others. I have been amazed by how many couples that have experienced a miscarriage - it is actually a relatively common occurence despite our advances in medicine and knowledge of pre-natal care.


C-Dog, I am so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. Like DW, my wife and I found out we were pregnant about 6 weeks after having a miscarriage last year. So things will get better. That I know.

1 in 6 pregnancies end in miscarriage. That's how often it happens, so do not feel like it only happened to you. And you are right in believing something was amiss. That was the exact thinking my wife and I took.

Please know that you and your family are in our prayers.

ktulu


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> Some sad news on the C-Dog front. Mrs. C-Dog is having a miscarriage. Had some minor spotting late last week, then heavy bleeding last night. Went to the Drs today and it had no heart beat and they estimated it stopped growing at about 6 weeks by its size. Tonight was very hard on her with severe cramping and discharges. Tomorrow she goes to the Hospi for another check up and if it has not naturally cleared out, then will have a D &amp; C performed.
> Everything happens for the better good.






ktulu said:


> C-Dog, I am so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. Like DW, my wife and I found out we were pregnant about 6 weeks after having a miscarriage last year. So things will get better. That I know.
> 1 in 6 pregnancies end in miscarriage. That's how often it happens, so do not feel like it only happened to you. And you are right in believing something was amiss. That was the exact thinking my wife and I took.
> 
> Please know that you and your family are in our prayers.
> ...


I am reading these posts and can identify myself with both of you. My wife had a miscarriage too. For coincidence, it was going to be our second child. At the time that happened to us 1 in 4 pregnacies ended in miscarriage. Will not go thru the details but as you said, C-D, everything happens for the better good. That is little consolation for you and your wife and I know it. But be strong and support your wife. She needs you. If you need to take days off do it. Do not let her be at home alone.

We are here for you my friend.


----------



## frazil (Feb 12, 2008)

c-dog I'm really sorry to hear that. My thoughts go out to you and your wife.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you and Mrs. C-dog.

Sounds like you have a hopeful attitude and are coping well. I hope Mrs. C-dog is faring well also and we're praying for you guys as you go through this ordeal.

I'll second what FLBuff said: know that we are all here to listen, give advice, and listen to you rant.


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes. As far as things could go, they went pretty well, and Mrs. C-Dog is doing well, back to work today. Luckilly, she did not need to have a D&amp;C procedure, since her body expelled everything on its own Monday night, with "relative minor cramping" (her words).


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 13, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. As far as things could go, they went pretty well, and Mrs. C-Dog is doing well, back to work today. Luckilly, she did not need to have a D&amp;C procedure, since her body expelled everything on its own Monday night, with "relative minor cramping" (her words).


Glad to hear that physically everything seems to have turned out ok. I hope the quick return to work was by choice and to keep her mind occupied. Sometimes the freakin' medial insurers throw people back on the streets too soon. She had a very traumatic experience, I hope she had the option of taking a couple of days to recover if she wanted.

Continued best wishes to you and the Mrs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^Concur on all accounts. Damn insurance companies! ldman:


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that C-Dog. Best wishes on getting through this difficult time.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 18, 2008)

C-Dog, I was MIA most of last week and just read this post. I'm so sorry. That really sucks. My wife and I struggled through 3 miscarriages. 2 were D&amp;C. The pregnancies would sustain until about the 8th or 9th week. No Dr.'s could give us any reasons. But, it led us to the family we have now.

What I'm saying is that I know it's hard. I know the disappointment. Not every situation is the same, but If your wife is interested, I can recommend an on-line support group that my wife particpated/participates in now called "SPALs - Surviving Pregnancy After Loss". It's a forum for people who need to talk to others who are going through the same thing. You'd be surprised at how many people have pregnancy loss, it's just not something that is discussed much and therefore when you go through it you can feel alienated. You are NOT alone.

Our thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2008)

I, too, have been MIA for a while... congrats to FLBuff and ktulu! You both have beautiful little girls there!

C-Dog, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. All I can say is, don't try to "move on" too quickly. You and the wife need to give yourselves time to grieve.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey TX-

How about an update with you? Is everything still going well?

We go for her 1 week checkup tomorrow. I cannot believe how fast the time goes.

ktulu


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^I agree. Where has the time gone? My daughter is now 13 days old, and is already well over her birth weight! Everything is goign well. She has started wking up more during the day, and seems to have grasped the concept of cry, and I get something (much to my dismay). Still miniBuff is a pretty good baby. Doctor is very pleased with how both miniBuff and wife are progressing. Good luck to all who are 'Expecting'!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 18, 2008)

C-Dog - been there. Done that. My heartfelt condolences. My wife was 33 weeks when we lost our son and was beyond a D &amp; C. She had to go through childbirth. It was definitely the toughest thing that either of us have ever had to go through. I would recommend a support group. As much for you as your wife. I was able to see that other dads were going through the same things I was and it gave us both a lot of perspective.

It's been 14 years, but I think about him a lot, especially when I see 14 year old kids - but in the end I think the plan was for us to have just the one child.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 19, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Hey TX-
> How about an update with you? Is everything still going well?
> 
> We go for her 1 week checkup tomorrow. I cannot believe how fast the time goes.
> ...


I'm doing OK. I've got just under 8 weeks til my due date and we've got a TON of stuff to do/get! Our nursery is still set up as a guest room and we haven't picked a name yet. My friend is having a baby shower for me in 3 weeks, so we probably won't buy much more stuff until after that... and, we're still working on getting the in-laws to ship our crib (which has been stored in their attic since our daughter outgrew it). As for physically, we *think* the baby is head down, but my office won't do an ultrasound to confirm that until 2 weeks before my due date. I look like someone stuck a basketball under my shirt and it's getting really hard to move around. I started seeing a chiropractor a few weeks ago and that's helping my back some...

I was hoping to take a few weeks off before my due date... but the way my short-term disability works is that I have to be working up until my doc says I can't... and my doc is one of those crazy bitches who doesn't see any reason for a healthy woman to take any time off before she goes into labor! So, unless my health takes a turn for the worse, I'll probably go into labor while sitting in my cube... my boss has already assigned someone to drive me to the hospital, and another 2 people to get my car back to my house.

So, assuming all goes well, we will be having a baby boy *sometime* in April... due date is April 13... and I always assume +/- 2 weeks.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck with everything, TX. Sounds like you're doing well enough for being 7 months pregnant.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2008)

glad to hear all is well TX!



> we haven't picked a name yet


how about a nice engineering term like bernouli or something? :joke:



> So, unless my health takes a turn for the worse, I'll probably go into labor while sitting in my cube...


I don't know about you, but I can pump my blood pressure up pretty easily when I want to, so next drs visit...


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2008)

hey, how about a "Name TXengrChickPE's Baby" thread?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 19, 2008)

Cement said:


> I don't know about you, but I can pump my blood pressure up pretty easily when I want to, so next drs visit...


I can get mine to go down pretty easily... freaks the nurses out when it sits at 80/50 with a pulse of 44 for a while... but short of some hard core exercise (which I just don't feel up to), I've never been able to make it go up


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2008)

Cement said:


> hey, how about a "Name TXengrChickPE's Baby" thread?


Sounds fun!

Do we know the sex? Or do we need to pick unisex names, like Pat, and, um.... I can't think of any others.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Sounds fun!
> Do we know the sex? Or do we need to pick unisex names, like Pat, and, um.... I can't think of any others.


other less obvious unisex names reece, lauren, shannon


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I've seen several guys named "Lynn" and "Francis".


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going well, TX! My wife's bp went up, and as soon as we got to 37 weeks (which happened after the Superbowl), we were induced. Doesn't sound like that will be a problem for you. We had a list of about 6 or 7 names for both female and male. Here are some that we had on our list: Nathan, Matthew, Garrett, Ethan. Feel free to use. BTW, Ted is an awfully good name as well!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Sounds fun!
> Do we know the sex? Or do we need to pick unisex names, like Pat, and, um.... I can't think of any others.


It's a boy... here's the deal. We have had a middle name for months... Joseph, after hubby's grandfather.

We decided a few months ago that we want the first name to end with an N because it goes well with Joseph, and it goes well with our last name. So, hubby likes Aiden, and I like Nathan. I'm not a fan of Aiden because it is SOOOO effing popular right now! Hubby doesn't like Nathan because our daughter's nickname is Kate... and he thinks it'd be weird to have a Kate and a Nate. I said I could live with Aiden if we started using AJ as a nickname early on. But, he doesn't like using initials as a nickname.

So, we've gone round and round with this. I think it may come down to whomever happens to fill out the paperwork at the hospital...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2008)

as an old guy. I like the traditional names like Joe, Paul, Steve, Dan, Tom, Bob. Sorry, I don't necessarily see how an "n" leads better into Joseph and anything else. In high school the football coach named his son Brian because it was one of the few names that you can't add a "y" or "ee" sound to the end which he felt wasn't manly. (Tommy, Joey, etc.) He got pretty ticked when the girls started referring to the baby as "Bri-Bri".


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I said I could live with Aiden if we started using AJ as a nickname early on. But, he doesn't like using initials as a nickname.


Hey !!! Tell your hubby that there isn't anything wrong with using your initials for your name! I have been using mine for the better part of 30 yrs and it fits just fine!

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 20, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> It's a boy... here's the deal. We have had a middle name for months... Joseph, after hubby's grandfather.
> We decided a few months ago that we want the first name to end with an N because it goes well with Joseph, and it goes well with our last name. So, hubby likes Aiden, and I like Nathan. I'm not a fan of Aiden because it is SOOOO effing popular right now! Hubby doesn't like Nathan because our daughter's nickname is Kate... and he thinks it'd be weird to have a Kate and a Nate. I said I could live with Aiden if we started using AJ as a nickname early on. But, he doesn't like using initials as a nickname.
> 
> So, we've gone round and round with this. I think it may come down to whomever happens to fill out the paperwork at the hospital...


How about Raymond? Raymond Joseph has worked well for me for the last 32 years (and I was called RJ for most of my life up until I entered the work force.

-RJ


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> How about Raymond? Raymond Joseph has worked well for me for the last 32 years (and I was called RJ for most of my life up until I entered the work force.
> -RJ


The name is Raymond Jay Johnson Jr. Now you can call me Ray, or you can call me Jay, or you can call me RJJ, but youse doesn't have to call me Mr. Johnson.

(I'm showing my age. Maybe others will remember this, too.)

in case you don't know what the $%&amp;^ I'm talking about


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 20, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> It's a boy... here's the deal. We have had a middle name for months... Joseph, after hubby's grandfather.
> We decided a few months ago that we want the first name to end with an N because it goes well with Joseph, and it goes well with our last name. So, hubby likes Aiden, and I like Nathan. I'm not a fan of Aiden because it is SOOOO effing popular right now! Hubby doesn't like Nathan because our daughter's nickname is Kate... and he thinks it'd be weird to have a Kate and a Nate. I said I could live with Aiden if we started using AJ as a nickname early on. But, he doesn't like using initials as a nickname.
> 
> So, we've gone round and round with this. I think it may come down to whomever happens to fill out the paperwork at the hospital...


I guess I'm the kind of person who really doesn't understand the point of naming a child say michael if you know you are going to call him Mike...why not put mike on the birth certificate as the official name. Or calling them by the middle name as their first name. The neighbor did this with their newest. Susanna gwendolyn, but they call her gwen...all it does is confuse the kid.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> (I'm showing my age. Maybe others will remember this, too.)


I remember.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not sure about the first name ending in "n"; I think "m" would give a similar sound transition. In reality, though, probably the only time the first and middle name are used together is when the kid is in trouble. I think the combination should be very distinctive and authoritative, so when you yell, "XXXXXXX JOSEPH", it will be intimidating.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 20, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> I guess I'm the kind of person who really doesn't understand the point of naming a child say michael if you know you are going to call him Mike...why not put mike on the birth certificate as the official name. Or calling them by the middle name as their first name. The neighbor did this with their newest. Susanna gwendolyn, but they call her gwen...all it does is confuse the kid.


We have:

Joseph Raymond (Joe or Joey)

Elisabeth Marie (Emmie)

Charles Michael (Charlie or Char)

We tried to pick names that a) went with my last name and B) looked good on a business card.

Eventually I will stop calling my twins 'Handsome Boy' and 'Pretty Girl'.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 20, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> I guess I'm the kind of person who really doesn't understand the point of naming a child say michael if you know you are going to call him Mike...why not put mike on the birth certificate as the official name. Or calling them by the middle name as their first name. The neighbor did this with their newest. Susanna gwendolyn, but they call her gwen...all it does is confuse the kid.


Having Michael on b. cert. is irrelevant if you're only ever gonna call him Mike - its just that kids do grow up eventually, and Tom's maybe become Thomas's, Cindy's Cynthia's, and Mike's Michael's (say this 3 times fast). This exact thing happened with my sister. Having the "full" name on the record books make this name transistion (if it even happens) occur without being tinged with snobbiness or arrogance, as it would be, after all, his / her actual name. I guess i'm saying, you can always be Mike to your friends &amp; family if named Michael, but if you're just named Mike, how do you get off wanting to be called Michael later in life?

Totally agree w/ the middle name thing - whatever name you want to use on the child, make that the 1st name - everyone knows middle names are for angry parents and for child's peers to make fun of down the road, right?

My son's name is Nicholas, and yes, he goes by Nick - his middle name is Robert, after my dad. Now, in a thank-you Hollywood moment, my mother-in-law has taken to calling him Nicky Bobby (along the lines of Ricky Bobby ala Talladega Nights) - makes me chuckle i guess, and he's only 20 mo., so he's oblivious to it anyways. I don't know if any names or combos of name are ever safe.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Having Michael on b. cert. is irrelevant if you're only ever gonna call him Mike - its just that kids do grow up eventually, and Tom's maybe become Thomas's, Cindy's Cynthia's, and Mike's Michael's (say this 3 times fast). This exact thing happened with my sister. Having the "full" name on the record books make this name transistion (if it even happens) occur without being tinged with snobbiness or arrogance, as it would be, after all, his / her actual name. I guess i'm saying, you can always be Mike to your friends &amp; family if named Michael, but if you're just named Mike, how do you get off wanting to be called Michael later in life?
> Totally agree w/ the middle name thing - whatever name you want to use on the child, make that the 1st name - everyone knows middle names are for angry parents and for child's peers to make fun of down the road, right?
> 
> My son's name is Nicholas, and yes, he goes by Nick - his middle name is Robert, after my dad. Now, in a thank-you Hollywood moment, my mother-in-law has taken to calling him Nicky Bobby (along the lines of Ricky Bobby ala Talladega Nights) - makes me chuckle i guess, and he's only 20 mo., so he's oblivious to it anyways. I don't know if any names or combos of name are ever safe.


Even as a child I cringed when people called me Nikki instead of Nicole, it's just not my name. The names of endearment like pumpkin and peanut are different bc its easily to distinguish from the real thing.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 21, 2008)

I want my kids to have names that will sound somewhat professional when they are adults. I have a friend whose name is Cindy (that's the name on the birth certificate). When she tells people her name is Cindy, they assume that Cindy is a nickname for Cynthia (or something similar). Same goes for something like Nick or Mike or Will... it's just assumed that it's really Nickolas, Michael, or William.

As for nicknames, I didn't choose for my daughter to be called Kate. For the first 5.5years of her life, she was Katie or Kaitlyn (name on birth certificate). Last year she decided that Katie was too babyish, and she wanted to be called Kate. I remember being called "Stephie" when I was little and I hated it... especially when I was a teenager and my (much older) cousins were still calling me Stephie. So, when she said that she didn't want to be called Katie, I stopped calling her Katie. I'm sure that at some point, our son will choose his own nick name...


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 21, 2008)

My sister's name is Jacquelyn. Poor girl spent most of her early childhood years being called Squibby (something to do with her cheeks), although she liked the nickname at first. Then came Jacqui. We, family, still call her Jac or Jacqui, but by God, you better introduce her or refer to her as Jacqueline in all other circles - and i respect that and try my hardest to remember to do that. My mom fights it, like she should be above it, but parents should respect their adult children's preferences in these matters. Jacqueline is after all her name.

My daughter's name is Natasha - yup, she goes by Tash or Tasha (please not ever Nattie!) - If she ever becomes a power attorney (or engineer) for a large corporation, i suspect folks will be calling her Natasha - but for us along the way, she'll always be our Tash. We too wanted names that would better meld into professional arenas some day - whether at the Winter Olympics someday, or working for Globo-megalo-cyberdyne corporation.


----------



## rudy (Feb 21, 2008)

C-Dog, i am so sorry. i just now ventured back into this thread and saw your posting. i am so sorry. You and Mrs. C-Dog are in our prayers.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 22, 2008)

Family birth given names:

My dad = Jackie

My uncle = Jimmie

My mom = Beaulah

My dad's side = redneck, My mom's side = German

Thank God they named me Timothy instead of Timmy. That name just pisses me off.

With #3 on the way, I do like the name Joseph, but I'd be calling him Joey for sure. Waddyagonnado?


----------



## cement (Feb 22, 2008)

that's my view. give the kid the full formal name, and he will tell people what he wants to be called. I cut people right off when they shorten my name.

so don't go calling me Cem! ldman:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Cement said:


> so don't go calling me Cem! ldman:


I was thinking cemmie was a little more becoming. 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 22, 2008)

Cement said:


> that's my view. give the kid the full formal name, and he will tell people what he wants to be called. I cut people right off when they shorten my name.
> 
> so don't go calling me Cem! ldman:


How about 'menty'?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I was thinking cemmie was a little more becoming.
> JR


cemmie (semi) just how big is this guy anyway?


----------



## cement (Feb 22, 2008)

If it'sgoing to be semi, make is a dual axle






not one ofthese wimpy single axles


----------



## rudy (Feb 22, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> We decided a few months ago that we want the first name to end with an N because it goes well with Joseph, and it goes well with our last name. So, hubby likes Aiden, and I like Nathan. I'm not a fan of Aiden because it is SOOOO effing popular right now! Hubby doesn't like Nathan because our daughter's nickname is Kate... and he thinks it'd be weird to have a Kate and a Nate. I said I could live with Aiden if we started using AJ as a nickname early on. But, he doesn't like using initials as a nickname.


What about Benjamin? Nickname BJ? We have a BJ's Brewery here in town. It serves delicious sandwiches and pizza, and beer, I guess.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 23, 2008)

rudy said:


> What about Benjamin? Nickname BJ? We have a BJ's Brewery here in town. It serves delicious sandwiches and pizza, and beer, I guess.


BJ, now there's a name all boys want to have.


----------



## rudy (Feb 23, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> BJ, now there's a name all boys want to have.


Woops. I didn't think about that. I'll never look at the brewery the same again. Such a shame. I really like their sandwiches and pizza.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 23, 2008)

One of the things I always did when considering names was to look at the initials and consider nicknames that would not be good. There's a lot in a name.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been busy today at work... looking up possible names for my kid! 

Anyway, I'd like some feedback on the following names... before I present my new list to hubby. Seriously, I want to know what kinds of messed up nicknames and teasing the kids on the playground will come up with... thanks!

Damian Joseph

Keegan Joseph

Calvin Joseph

And, our last name starts with S.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 26, 2008)

DO NOT go with Damian. My wife works with special ed kids and always talks about how the name Damian is WAY over represented in special ed (Im dead serious about this). If you want your kid to have an IQ higher than a crouton then go with one of the other ones.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 26, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I have been busy today at work... looking up possible names for my kid!
> Anyway, I'd like some feedback on the following names... before I present my new list to hubby. Seriously, I want to know what kinds of messed up nicknames and teasing the kids on the playground will come up with... thanks!
> 
> Damian Joseph
> ...


Oooooo...

...the last one shows a lot of promise, but may I suggest changing Joseph to Johnson? 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4...h&amp;plindex=0


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 26, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I have been busy today at work... looking up possible names for my kid!
> Anyway, I'd like some feedback on the following names... before I present my new list to hubby. Seriously, I want to know what kinds of messed up nicknames and teasing the kids on the playground will come up with... thanks!
> 
> Damian Joseph
> ...


DJ, Dame, Deeja - Wasn't that one of the kid's nicknames on Full House? Granted kids today don't know what that show is...

KJ, Keg? - KJ Choi the golfer comes to mind - no other nicknames come to mind (or odd associations)

CJ, Cal - Knew a few CJ's growing up... Cal Ripken comes to mind...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 26, 2008)

Isn't Damien supposed to be the name of the anti-Christ :asthanos: ? If you're into that, go for it, but it would give me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## benbo (Feb 26, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I have been busy today at work... looking up possible names for my kid!
> Anyway, I'd like some feedback on the following names... before I present my new list to hubby. Seriously, I want to know what kinds of messed up nicknames and teasing the kids on the playground will come up with... thanks!
> 
> Damian Joseph
> ...


What about Brandon Joseph? That sounds like a movie star's name.

Of course I personally prefer simple names, like John. But that's so 1950s. And with a name like Benbo, I'm not going to comment on the "Benjamin" controversy. Let's just say I traveled with a less creative crowd, because they never came up with the aforementioned nickname.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 26, 2008)

The only keegans I've ever met were girls

BOYS ending in N

Aidan, Alan, Alban, Alden, Alton, Alwyn, Arden, Ashton, Austin, Balin, Bannon, Baron, Bevan, Boston, Braden, Brandon, Brannon, Branson, Brendan, Brennan, Brenton, Britton, Brogan, Bronson, Bryson, Byron, Caden, Camden, Camron, Canton, Carson, Carsten, Cason, Chayton, Christian, Clayton, Clinton, Colin, Colman, Colton, Conan, Corbin, Corin, Crispin, Cullen, Dallin, Dalton, Damon, Darian, Davin, Dawson, Dayton, Deon, Devin, Devon, Dillion, Dillon, Dorian, Draven, Duncan, Dunstan, Dustin, Dylan, Eamon, Easton, Egan, Elden, Elkan, Elton, Emlyn, Ethan, Evan, Ewan, Faron, Galen, Gannon, Gavin, Glendon, Grayson, Griffin, Hayden, Holden, Jackson, Jaden, Jalen, Jaron, Javen, Jaxon, Jordan, Justin, Keaton, Keegan, Keenan, Kellen, Kelton, Kenton, Kenyon, Kian, Kieran, Kingston, Kylan, Landon, Larson, Lavin, Lawson, Layton, Logan, London, Lorcan, Mahlon, Marlon, Mason, Morgan, Nathan, Nolan, Owen, Paxton, Peyton, Quentin, Quinlan, Quinton, Riordan, Rohan, Ronan, Ryan, Rylan, Soren, Stetson, Talon, Tarian, Tevin, Tiernan, Timon, Tobin, Trenton, Trevin, Tristan, Tyson, Weston


----------



## Dleg (Feb 26, 2008)

Why stay with traditional names? Why not just cool sounding words?

Pelican, Alien, Munchkin, Pumpkin, Canadian, etc.

:joke:


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2008)

Turducken


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 3, 2008)

I think we're now leaning towards Adrian Joseph... it seems to be the only name that we both like so far


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 4, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I think we're now leaning towards Adrian Joseph... it seems to be the only name that we both like so far


How are things going for you guys? When's the due date?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 4, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> How are things going for you guys? When's the due date?


We're doing OK. I keep hoping that my doc will put me on "limited activity" or something so I can quit working... no such luck so far. It just sucks that I'm Due date is April 13... I'm actually kinda liking the exam countdown clock this time around because I just add 2 days to it and that's how long I've got... approximately


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 4, 2008)

My wife got put on bed rest on a friday, then the next monday when we went in to the dr., they told us she was 'done'. I thought I faintly heard a bell like the oven was done! She was 37 weeks at that point. Sounds like you have a ways to go to get to that point. Any more sleep eating, or has that problem been solved?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm at 34 weeks right now... the sleep eating went away on it's own... we still don't know what caused it.

I'm hoping to avoid bed rest... I'm not very good at sitting still... but I'm so sick of work. I feel like I'm using all of my "good hours" of the day at work... by the time I get home, I'm a tired, achy, irritable bitch 

I am REALLY hoping that we make it to 37 weeks... obviously because I want the little guy to be as healthy as possible... but also because my MIL is coming to visit during my daughter's spring break in 2 weeks. She will be going home the day before I hit 37 weeks... and I don't want her here when the baby comes!!! She can come visit again a few weeks after he's born.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you still going there TX?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I come from a very supersitious family, where old wifes tales and jinxing are very much believed in. My Brother in law and his wife have started telling eveyone they know, suprised they didn't rent space on a billboard, they are pregnant based solely on the results of a home pregnancy test. In my family this would be the worlds biggest taboo subject for fear of jinxing the pregnancy. No announcing anything until after the first trimester.

Just curious what others think is too soon to be passing out the cigars so to speak.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2008)

It's all well and good to be superstitious if you want, but it's best to keep these phobias to oneself.

It only annoys other people who may not share these beliefs and you come off as a nay-sayer who only speaks of doom and gloom.

That being said my wife's family (primarily my MIL) is against baby showers for similar reasons.

It really annoyed me because we could have gotten a lot of things that we needed as cash-strapped young parents having our first child if we had a shower. Also she came off to me as "a nay-sayer who only speaks of doom and gloom."

my :2cents:


----------



## Casey (Mar 24, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> No announcing anything until after the first trimester.
> Just curious what others think is too soon to be passing out the cigars so to speak.



I totally agree with you... Not because of superstitions though. But because nothing is worse than telling everyone your expecting then having something go wrong with the pregnancy... it makes a terrible situation even worse...

Unfortunately, we learned this the hard way....

Now, we don't tell anyone until after the 21 week ultrasound...

But to end on a happy note, the 2nd time is indeed the charm! And a charm she is!


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 24, 2008)

We didn't announce until after the 8 week U/S. Even then we were a little nervous telling people, but if something happens, it happens, we couldn't live in fear of "what if".

How is everyone doing that is still expecting? I went absent for a while due to work, but we are at 18 weeks and find out the sex two weeks from Wednesday.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2008)

We just went with the home pregnancy test.

:dunno:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2008)

That was a long time ago for me and my mom was a little uncomfortable telling people so early, but we did. You just have to do what's right for your situation.


----------



## frazil (Mar 24, 2008)

WIth the first I thought we should wait 8-12 weeks just to make sure everything was ok with the pregnancy. My husband made it barely 3 weeks before he blabbed. With the second, he was on the phone while the pregnancy test was still in my hand.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 24, 2008)

After struggling through 3 miscarriages... We have mixed feelings. We tell our family right away after finding the pregnancy test is positive - they will find out good/bad/etc. anyway.

We left the telling of others outside the immediate family until after 13 weeks. Even then it is a little uncomfortable.

We weren't being nay-sayers, just on the side of cautious. Miscarriages are more common than people want to know - it's just not talked about. 1 in 4 known pregancies ends in miscarriage (according to my wife).

We have our (supposed to be 20 wk) 24 week ultrasound tomorrow morning. My wife is a little nervous, but I'm feeling pretty good... We might even be able to find out the sex. Up to now, the little stinker has been crossing it's legs!!!

Hope you're doing OK Texas!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope the ultrasound shows a perfect baby for you, TD.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm still here, just not posting much! My MIL went home Saturday and I am "officially" 37 weeks as of yesterday... at this point, if I went into labor, there would be no stopping it. I feel "done". I've got REALLY bad carpal tunnel due to swelling in my hands and wrists, so I'm pretty unproductive at work. I almost feel bad going in because I know I'm not going to get much done. I spend half my day shaking my hands trying to get feeling back into them... but if I stop going before my doc signs my short-term disability papers, the disability won't kick in until 2wks after the baby is born. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

Hang in there, TX. Good luck with everything.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, Snick I didn't see your last sentence about no going public until after the first trimester. That's not being superstitious that's being cautious/realistic in case things don't take properly.

Continued dwelling on potential disaster, while doing everything right and things are going really well because of superstitions now that's something else.

TD: prayers and best wishes for you and the Mrs.

TX: Good luck. Have you told the doctor about your loos of production at work? It might cause him to expedite the STD process. It does everyone a favor.


----------



## Casey (Mar 25, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> but if I stop going before my doc signs my short-term disability papers, the disability won't kick in until 2wks after the baby is born. &lt;_&lt;


You need a better doctor!

Our doctor was more than happy to offer the letter saying my wife needs time off work 4 weeks before the due date even though at that appointment my wife was just warning him in advance that she would need a letter in 2 weeks time so that she may get 2 weeks off before the due date...

For our next pregnancy, she will take the four weeks or maybe see if he can give her more!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, we made the mistake of telling everyone earlier for our pregnancy. We ended up miscarrying.

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; But for her, we waited a bit longer, and you can see how that turned out.

Good luck TD and TX. Let us know how things go.


----------



## cement (Mar 25, 2008)

seriously TX, you need to go slap the Dr. around some and get a note.

Good luck and I'm glad to hear you are now clear of the early delivery concerns.

regarding notification of pregnancey, we held off until it was really obvious for two reasons

1- concern about miscarriage

2- to minimize the amount of time we had to listen to "how soon?"


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah... the farther I get into this pregnancy, the less I like my doctor... but it's a little late to change at 37 weeks!!!

For some reason I thought that having a female doc (and ENTIRELY female staff in the office) would make it more comfortable for regular OBGYN stuff... then, after I got pregnant I realized that male docs tend to have a much better bed-side manner AND are more sympathetic (possibly because they haven't experienced it, so they assume it's worse than it actually is?).

My doc had a baby about a year ago, and from what I can tell from her comments, had a VERY easy pregnancy. I kind of get the feeling that she thinks all pregnancies are like hers, unless something goes wrong from a medical standpoint. So, any complaint that I have gets brushed away with "Well, some people get that during pregnancy" kind of comment.

The only complaint that she has actually taken seriously was when I said I had heartburn so bad it was making me vomit... she prescribed some Nexium, and it's been fine ever since.

When I mentioned the carpal tunnel and how badly it is affecting my productivity at work, she said that if I feel like I need to take time off, I should, but that she would not say that I CAN'T work. My hubby went along to my appt last week, and spent the whole next day trying to get me an appt with ANY other OB doc in the area... but no one will take me this late in the pregnancy unless it's an emergency.

Oh well, only 3 more weeks!


----------



## Casey (Mar 25, 2008)

^^Yeah... sounds like you have a lousy doctor...

We tried out a few of the doctors that specialise in prenatal. And the two we really liked were men... The woman doctor we hated because of what you said... she would just brush off any complaint or question as if our concerns were not a big deal at all... Well, they are a big deal to us. Plus all her answers were short with little or no details. The feeling we got from here was "I'm the doctor here, so just trust me"... Well we had little faith in her...

The doctor we ended up with was very patient and answered all of our questions (including the silly ones), even when he was getting behind on his other appointments... As for the note, he was more than willing to say that my wife COULDN'T work even though she was still more or less physically able to (she's an engineer too)....

Just like your car insurance, you need to shop around for doctors until you find the one that works best for you.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 25, 2008)

Casey said:


> Just like your car insurance, you need to shop around for doctors until you find the one that works best for you.


Indeed... of course, when I chose this doc, I had NO intentions of getting pregnant, so I thought I'd only be seeing her once a year or so. I guess that just proves that you have to be prepared for anything!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck Texas - hopefully the carpal tunnel eases up some. Pregnancy is really hard on the body, but one thing I've figured out from my wife is that with the violent hormone changes after birth, that pretty much every negative memory of a pregnancy get's amazingly wiped away!!! When we were talking about trying for a 3rd or not, I remember her glorifying pregnancy... I just don't quite remember it that way. hmmm.

You've got 3 more weeks (or less!). Stick in there, you're doing great. I'm a baby when it comes to pain, so I would have given up long before now.

Oh yeah, the baby was crossing his/her legs again and we couldn't get a good view today. All's well from health standpoint, but the sex is still debatable. I think it's our 3rd girl. I'd be really surprised if it's a boy.

That's right folks - 3 girls, 3 weddings, 3 colleges... I often heard good things come in 3's.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

Glad everything is good, TD.


----------



## What!! (Mar 25, 2008)

Here it comes.

I waited until now and cannot hold it any longer because of fear of jinx and what if something went wrong. We are expecting our first baby. My wife is on her 24th week. The expected date is 25th july (dont know how they calculate it, more than 40 wks). All the tests and ultrasounds until now are good. We are so excited.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats, Tex. Hope everything continues to go well. The delivery date is an estimate and may be fine-tuned later.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2008)

TexasPE said:


> Here it comes.
> I waited until now and cannot hold it any longer because of fear of jinx and what if something went wrong. We are expecting our first baby. My wife is on her 24th week. The expected date is 25th july (dont know how they calculate it, more than 40 wks). All the tests and ultrasounds until now are good. We are so excited.



Congrats! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats TexasPE, sounds like you are on about the same timeline as us. Great news.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Tex, congratulations!!! That's great news.

Hope everything goes smooth.

ktulu


----------



## What!! (Mar 25, 2008)

Thx All.

I had one question. Our doctor wanted us to pay the doctor delivery charges by the 5th month and also wanted us to pre-register at the hospital at that time. I found it to be very unusual. Is it the norm everywhere?


----------



## ktulu (Mar 25, 2008)

I am not sure about the doctor delivery charges, but we did go ahead and pre-register at the hospital. We actually went in, had a C-section, stayed for two days, went home......without paying a dime. The hospital sent me a bill for the deductible.

Pre-registering I suppose would eliminate the paperwork if you were having a natural delivery. My wife registered online. Who the hell knows??


----------



## What!! (Mar 25, 2008)

I am all for pre-registering early. But having to pay much before anything is done is unaccpetable to me. Will the doctor refund me the fee if we decide to change doctor or (dont want to say .......) happens? The hospital where we will be pre-registering is Women's Hospital of TX which is only a mile away from our home.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2008)

TexasPE said:


> Thx All.
> I had one question. Our doctor wanted us to pay the doctor delivery charges by the 5th month and also wanted us to pre-register at the hospital at that time. I found it to be very unusual. Is it the norm everywhere?


As ktulu said, I am not sure about the delivery charges. We got billed after the delivery. hmy: As far as pre-registering goes, we were automatically pre-registered by the OBGYN, which was nice. I had this question as well, and as I recall, it is HIGHLY recommended, especially for natural deliveries. Since it is your first, and I just went through it in February, I can tell you that even if delivery is induced, or if you are having a C-section, you will be too nervous to really do anything. I drove my wife and I to the hospital to be induced. I don't remember the drive at all...all I remember about it is thinking 'Don't wreck, don't wreck, don't wreck' the entire time there.

BTW, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: :woot:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2008)

Could the dr delivery charge could be all the prenatal care? I know my my insurance has a onetime fee for all the prenatal dr visits.


----------



## What!! (Mar 25, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Could the dr delivery charge could be all the prenatal care? I know my my insurance has a onetime fee for all the prenatal dr visits.


Thats what i dont understand. We paid only once for prenatal visit and have not paid any since. I am going to ask the doctor during the regular checkup this week all these questions before I pay. I have also sent email to my insurance company regarding the payment dates.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 25, 2008)

In our case, our OB charges office visits every month. When we're done with every visit payment, their charges are covered. It's kind of a pay as you go plan. It helps them and you don't get a fat bill at the end from them...

However, the hospital, etc. are separate and will still have to be covered when that time comes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Dleg said:


> We just went with the home pregnancy test.
> :dunno:


rlyflag: .. and now you are going to leave us hanging eh?



TouchDown said:


> We have our (supposed to be 20 wk) 24 week ultrasound tomorrow morning. My wife is a little nervous, but I'm feeling pretty good... We might even be able to find out the sex. Up to now, the little stinker has been crossing it's legs!!!


Good luck Touchdown and best wishes to you and the Mrs. and the rest of the family! :multiplespotting:



TXengrChickPE said:


> Oh well, only 3 more weeks!


Wow ... hang in there !! Best wishes !! :multiplespotting:



TexasPE said:


> I waited until now and cannot hold it any longer because of fear of jinx and what if something went wrong. We are expecting our first baby. My wife is on her 24th week. The expected date is 25th july (dont know how they calculate it, more than 40 wks). All the tests and ultrasounds until now are good. We are so excited.


Congrats and best wishes to you and Mrs TexasPE !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Mar 25, 2008)

jregieng said:


> rlyflag: .. and now you are going to leave us hanging eh?


Oops! wrong impression - I was talking about 5 years ago. We can't have anymore kids now. Snip, snip, tie, tie.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats TexasPE! :multiplespotting:

As far as the date goes, they usually calculate it from the first day of the last menstral cycle... so according to that timeline, a woman is about 2wks pregnant at the time of conception :blink: but, if a woman is not "regular", they'll set the due date based from measurements taken on early ultrasounds. Overall, the "official date" doesn't matter that much... it's all +/- a couple of weeks anyway!

I am now at 18 days and counting... my doc will not let me go more than 12 days past my due date... so he could show up today... or any time in the next 30!


----------



## What!! (Mar 26, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Congrats TexasPE! :multiplespotting:
> As far as the date goes, they usually calculate it from the first day of the last menstral cycle... so according to that timeline, a woman is about 2wks pregnant at the time of conception :blink: but, if a woman is not "regular", they'll set the due date based from measurements taken on early ultrasounds. Overall, the "official date" doesn't matter that much... it's all +/- a couple of weeks anyway!
> 
> I am now at 18 days and counting... my doc will not let me go more than 12 days past my due date... so he could show up today... or any time in the next 30!


Thanks TX. Hope everything goes well with you. Keep the faith and be ready 10940623: .


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 26, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> As far as the date goes, they usually calculate it from the first day of the last menstral cycle... so according to that timeline, a woman is about 2wks pregnant at the time of conception


That was news to me when I learned that during my experiences as co-pilot to Mrs. Deadbeat - of course I argued that based on that reasoning a healthy, sexually-inactive woman is pregnant 50% of the time.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 26, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> That was news to me when I learned that during my experiences as co-pilot to Mrs. Deadbeat - of course I argued that based on that reasoning a healthy, sexually-inactive woman is pregnant 50% of the time.


Hmmm... interesting way of looking at it!

After this one it won't matter for me anyway... one of us is getting snipped! 2 "oopsies" (while on birth control) is enough for anyone!


----------



## rudy (Mar 26, 2008)

TexasPE said:


> Thx All.
> I had one question. Our doctor wanted us to pay the doctor delivery charges by the 5th month and also wanted us to pre-register at the hospital at that time. I found it to be very unusual. Is it the norm everywhere?


Congratulations TexasPE !!! :multiplespotting:

As far as paying the delivery charges by the 5th month, that's strange. Of course, things could have changed in the last 10 years. When we had our babies, we just payed for the initial doctor's visit. The insurance took care of all of the other costs (all prenatal visits, the postnatal visit, all hospital charges).

As far as pre-registering, I think our doctor's office took care of it. They just told us that when we were ready to deliver to go to "so-and-so" hospital. For our first baby, the hospital was right across the street from the doctor's office. For the rest of our babies, the doctor's office and hospital were in the same building.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 27, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Hmmm... interesting way of looking at it!
> After this one it won't matter for me anyway... one of us is getting snipped! 2 "oopsies" (while on birth control) is enough for anyone!


I don't want to get too personal, but I would recommend that you get snipped, not your husband. Snipping sometimes doesn't work for the man. I knew a guy once... (here we go again) ... who was snipped, then his wife got pregnant. He accused her of cheating on him. Things escalated and divorce proceedings started. Genetic testing was part of the proceedings. Turns out the baby was his; his vasectomy didn't take. But it was too late, and their marriage was broken up.

:violin:

He was kind of an asshole anyway.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 28, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Hmmm... interesting way of looking at it!
> After this one it won't matter for me anyway... one of us is getting snipped! 2 "oopsies" (while on birth control) is enough for anyone!


be sure to relate that to your kids when they get older it's a real bond builder. :laugh: I'm just teasing you.

I was petrified when my wife told me we were expecting #2. There's only 18 mos. between my two sons.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> be sure to relate that to your kids when they get older it's a real bond builder. :laugh: I'm just teasing you. I was petrified when my wife told me we were expecting #2. There's only 18 mos. between my two sons.


My sister and I are only 18 months apart too...but it was two grade levels different in school. It was nice being close in age so we still had common interests.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 28, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> My sister and I are only 18 months apart too...but it was two grade levels different in school. It was nice being close in age so we still had common interests.


I have two little cousins that are 10 months apart. No shit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I have two little cousins that are 10 months apart. No shit.


Do your little cuusins look alike? My dad and his sister are only 10 months apart and they could pass for twins.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 28, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Do your little cuusins look alike? My dad and his sister are only 10 months apart and they could pass for twins.


Pretty much.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a friend who just had her 2nd... when her first was only 8 months old! Basically, she had the first and was breastfeeding. Started "relations" with her hubby after 6weeks but did not use birth control (because she was told that she wouldn't get pregnant while breastfeeding). There ended up being complications with the 2nd pregnancy and that baby came 10 weeks early.

It turns out that their birthdays are such that they probably won't be in the same class at school or anything like that... but it's still kinda crazy!

Also, a quick update on me...

My doc finally agreed that I shouldn't be working anymore, so yesterday was my last day. :multiplespotting: Now, I'm hoping the little guy gives me at least a week to relax, but we all know that babies do things on their own schedule, so who knows?


----------



## udpolo15 (Mar 29, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I have a friend who just had her 2nd... when her first was only 8 months old! Basically, she had the first and was breastfeeding. Started "relations" with her hubby after 6weeks but did not use birth control (because she was told that she wouldn't get pregnant while breastfeeding). There ended up being complications with the 2nd pregnancy and that baby came 10 weeks early.
> It turns out that their birthdays are such that they probably won't be in the same class at school or anything like that... but it's still kinda crazy!
> 
> Also, a quick update on me...
> ...


a friend of friend of mine was told by the doctor that she would be able to have kids naturally. she used in vitro and had triplets. one year later she had another one b/c they relied on the doctors advise. 25 years old and 4 kids under 2. I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm from a family of 8 children. The middle 6 are very closely spaced. There is 16 months between #2 and #3 (me); 21 months between #3 and #4; 17 mos. betw 4 &amp; 5; 11 mos. betw 5 &amp; 6; 12.5 mos. betw 6 &amp; 7. My mom was an amazing person. There were many years she had 3 in diapers. Back then it was cloth diapers and no diaper services. She always had more than enough love to go around. There was always too much to do, but as long as we were loved, a late meal or a pile of laundry didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 5, 2008)

Just checking in... no baby yet! I am now 8 days away from my due date, and I'm starting to get a little anxious.

Also, I wanted to wish this week's test-takers the best of luck... and remind you to RELAX this week! It's unlikely that cramming this week will help, but getting a couple of good nights of sleep probably won't hurt!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 18, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Just checking in... no baby yet! I am now 8 days away from my due date, and I'm starting to get a little anxious.
> Also, I wanted to wish this week's test-takers the best of luck... and remind you to RELAX this week! It's unlikely that cramming this week will help, but getting a couple of good nights of sleep probably won't hurt!


There should be a baby Tex now. Anybody heard anything? Hey, TXengrChickPE, let us know how you are.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah yeah, what's the scoop?


----------



## Sschell (Apr 18, 2008)

probably a poop scoop...

Sorry, that was bad, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 18, 2008)

It's all good. That's my sense of humor; I would make the same kinda comment.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, while we wait for TX to check in, we had our 2 month shots today. She was NOT a happy camper....

She weighs in at 11.5 pounds!! Growing like a weed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

ktulu said:


> She weighs in at 11.5 pounds!! Growing like a weed.


Awesome!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 19, 2008)

Little Tex wanted to stay where he was... so he got himself evicted yesterday! His name is Sean Joseph and he was 8lb 4oz and 19.5in long.

I got to the hospital at about 5:20am for my scheduled induction. They put me on the monitors and found that I was already having contractions every 5-7 minutes... but I wasn't really feeling them. The pitocin was started at 6:05am. I kept scaring my nurse with some crazy low blood pressure readings (like 60/40!). The nurse I had for most of the day was pretty new and was used to patients with high blood pressure... but had never had one with pressures as low as mine. They finally pumped me so full of IV fluid that it was staying at about 90/60, which is pretty close to normal for me. Around 9am, my contractions were 3 minutes apart and I asked for my epidural. I napped on and off for the next couple of hours. I could still feel the contractions, but they didn't hurt any more... until about 2pm when I started having REALLY bad back labor pains. It was really weird because the skin in that area of my back was numb from the epidural, but the contractions were horrible. They finally had me lay in this weird position for a while which apparently got the little guy to change positions so it took the pressure off my back. Around 3pm I was 9cm dilated and ready to push, so we started. But, every time I pushed through a contraction, Sean's heartrate would drop from the 130s to the 80s. So, they had me stop pushing through the contractions for about an hour. We started back up at 4pm and he tolerated the pushing a lot better. I pushed for about an hour before he finally made his appearance exactly 11 hours after the pitocin started, at 5:05pm. Sean has this funny, lopsided cone-head thing going because he was sideways in the birth canal for so long. But, his Apgar scores were 9 and 9, and we're both doing well... so we can live with a lopsided cone-head for a while 

We are still in the hospital, we should be discharged tomorrow (Saturday). I'm using my old laptop and I can't get my camera to download, so I'll post pictures after we get home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> We are still in the hospital, we should be discharged tomorrow (Saturday). I'm using my old laptop and I can't get my camera to download, so I'll post pictures after we get home.


Congrats !!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Best wishes to you, Mr. Tex, Little Tex and the rest of the family! 

JR


----------



## ktulu (Apr 19, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!!! Glad to know that everything turned out great. Congratulations on the new addition!!!

:multiplespotting:

ktulu


----------



## cement (Apr 19, 2008)

posting within 24 hours! way to go TX! :appl:

and congrats on your boy! :multiplespotting:

that pitocin kicked our butts when we had our daughter. I know you need to keep things moving, but why don't they prepare you for the tidalwaves?


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats TX - glad to hear you'll be home soon and everything turned out OK.

How many weeks did that end up being??? I know you went a lot longer than you expected. Great news!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations, to you and your family, TX. Glad to know you're doing well. You are a hard-core EB poster. From the HOSPITAL! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Take care of yourself and Sean Joseph.


----------



## rudy (Apr 19, 2008)

:multiplespotting:

Congratulations TXengrChickPE and Mr. TX !!! Agree. Hard-core posting the same day.


----------



## rudy (Apr 19, 2008)

:multiplespotting:

Congratulations TXengrChickPE and Mr. TX !!! Agree. Hard-core... posting the same day.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!



TXengrChickPE said:


> Sean has this funny, lopsided cone-head thing going because he was sideways in the birth canal for so long. But, his Apgar scores were 9 and 9, and we're both doing well... so we can live with a lopsided cone-head for a while



My daughter was born with the loopsided head. It looked like someone put her head in a vice , which i guess is what happened. But it went away after a day or so, her head is perfectly shaped now. I took some cool photos of the loopsided head, just in case she gets a big head when she gets older (I also have photos of her first BM at the hospital, this should be good for father/boyfriend introductions)


----------



## Vishal (Apr 20, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TX!!! Waiting for the pics... But take your time... that posting the whole episode within 24 hours was way too quick 

God bless.

Vish.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations TX!


----------



## cowboy_st_engr (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations TXengrChickPE.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 20, 2008)

pictures!


----------



## rudy (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cutie !!! He looks like he's smiling in the first picture.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome news Tex! Congrats to you and the Mr. TX!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Absolutely awesomely cute pictures Tx !! :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats! Such a cutie :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2008)

:multiplespotting: Awesome news...Congrats! 11 hours is not bad at all. Mrs. Buff had 13.5 hours after pitocin was introduced. Cute pictures! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 21, 2008)

Very cute TX! Congrats.


----------



## csb (Apr 21, 2008)

He's SO cute! What a perfect little baby! Congratulations!!!

I spent close to 15 hours on pitocin...no fun at all.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cute little man!!!

My wife wanted a vaginal birth, but there was no way that was going to happen.

With our little girl deciding to hang out upside down, we checked in the hospital at 6AM and she was born at 7:47AM.


----------



## What!! (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Tex. Now you can :beerchug:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2008)

Tx:

Congrats to you and Mr. TX. Glad to hear everybody is well.

:multiplespotting:

He looks like a keepr to me.!!!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 22, 2008)

csb said:


> I spent close to 15 hours on pitocin...no fun at all.


I refused pitocin. I had heard it was evil. That was over 20 years ago. I'm not sure the doctors would be so flexible these days.


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2008)

TexasPE said:


> Congratulations Tex. Now you can :beerchug:


Good point! Now, when you're not so tired you can't see straight, you can go drink to celebrate your PE...drink till you can't see straight!


----------



## ktulu (May 15, 2008)

Hey TX,

I saw where you were here today. How's the baby??

ktulu


----------



## TouchDown (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, TX - let us know how it's going...

Update on us - I just finished the bunkbeds and our 2 girls bunked up together last night for the first time - they were so excited it took an additional 2 hours for them to go to sleep... Hope the excitement wears off over time!

We also just started child birth classes. It was interesting to say the least. The cutaway of what the bladder/intestines/stomach/heart look like while 9 months pregnant were very graphic. Made me glad to be a man. We've got 8 - 10 weeks left.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2008)

Congrats and good luck, TD. I remember the childbirth classes from Januray. The second and third classes were the ones that had the high gross-out factor for me...especially the video! It's amazing how it bothered me then, but during the real thing I was OK. TX, how's you're new one doin'? I can see that ktulu's little girl is doing well (by all the avatar updates), as is mine. MiniBuff just got diagnosed with acid reflux, and she'll be taking a mild medication to help. She has been sleeping for at least 9 hours a night (am I lucky or what)! She gets that from Mrs. FLBuff, not me. Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> She gets that from Mrs. FLBuff, not me.


The need for sleep or the mild disposition?? 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2008)

jregieng said:


> The need for sleep or the mild disposition??
> JR


The ability to sleep for long periods of time, anywhere, anytime. She does get the mild disposition from me, however. I'm a type B, my wife is a type A++++++ (aren't all type As). I realize you asked in jest, but I am asnwering sincerely.


----------



## Jtiger (Jun 24, 2008)

My wife and I are expecting our third at the end of January. Once he or she is born then no more. With two you can play man on man with three it's a zone


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ Congratulations !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## maryannette (Jun 24, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> My wife and I are expecting our third at the end of January. Once he or she is born then no more. With two you can play man on man with three it's a zone


Congrats to you and mrs. Jtiger. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## rudy (Jun 24, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> My wife and I are expecting our third at the end of January. Once he or she is born then no more. With two you can play man on man with three it's a zone


Congratulations Jtiger !!! :multiplespotting:

With the horrible morning sickness, we thought maybe only one. We have three. No more for us. They're older now and more self-sufficient. I do miss their squeakly little baby voices when they first learned how to talk.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats Jtiger! January will be here before you know it.

The last few months have flown by for us. My wife is due July 15th, but our Dr. has told us she won't allow us to go past July 7th with the previous problems we've had with pregnancies. We're like 10 days away!

I'm getting nervous. Probably won't be on the board much.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey (TexasPE / What!!) how's it going for you guys? Hope all's well, time's a coming for you, too.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 27, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Congrats Jtiger! January will be here before you know it.
> The last few months have flown by for us. My wife is due July 15th, but our Dr. has told us she won't allow us to go past July 7th with the previous problems we've had with pregnancies. We're like 10 days away!
> 
> I'm getting nervous. Probably won't be on the board much.


Hey, TD, I hope everything is perfect for y'all. When time comes, let us know. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^Concur. Godd luck, TD, and congrats, jtiger!


----------



## ktulu (Jun 27, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Congrats Jtiger! January will be here before you know it.
> The last few months have flown by for us. My wife is due July 15th, but our Dr. has told us she won't allow us to go past July 7th with the previous problems we've had with pregnancies. We're like 10 days away!
> 
> I'm getting nervous. Probably won't be on the board much.


Good luck, TD.

&lt;&lt;&lt; Remember 5 months ago?? Yeah, it was like yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats to the soon expecting!!!

We went up to visit family this past weekend...we saw the SIL for the first time since they told us...she is only like 4.5 month pregnant, she has already put on like 30 lbs and none of it is baby. She is the first non-glowing/beaming pregnant woman I've seen. She was complaining the whole time we were there...I would really hate to be around when she is 8.5 months.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 28, 2008)

So, what is the recommended weight gain these days? They told me 25 - 30 lbs. total way back then.


----------



## rudy (Jun 29, 2008)

mary said:


> So, what is the recommended weight gain these days? They told me 25 - 30 lbs. total way back then.


I would venture to say 100 +/- 50 lbs. Yes. Pregnant women can do (or not do), eat, sleep as much as the heck they want. When one can pass a 10 lb watermelon without any cringing, then I can be told otherwise. :laugh:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jun 29, 2008)

mary said:


> So, what is the recommended weight gain these days? They told me 25 - 30 lbs. total way back then.


I was told 25-35 if you start off at a "normal" weight, 15-25 if you were overweight to start, and 35-45 if you start off underweight. Add 10-15lbs per additional baby for multiples.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jun 29, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> My wife and I are expecting our third at the end of January. Once he or she is born then no more. With two you can play man on man with three it's a zone


Congrats!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jun 29, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Hey (TexasPE / What!!) how's it going for you guys? Hope all's well, time's a coming for you, too.


We're doing well. Sean is sleeping through the night! arty-smiley-048:

I hope everything goes well for you and your wife. We can't wait to see pictures!

Here's one of my little guy from when we went swimming last weekend.


----------



## What!! (Jun 29, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Hey (TexasPE / What!!) how's it going for you guys? Hope all's well, time's a coming for you, too.


Thanks TD for remembering. We are still anxiously waiting. now in 36th week for due date of 07/25. We have crib ready, stroller, car seat and clothes are all ready. Since we had decided not to find out whether boy/girl, we have bought mostly neutral colors. Wife has started to sleep less by the day. I have also applied for the paternity leave which will kick in once the baby is born.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 30, 2008)

Love that pic TxPE, he looks like he is having fun.

Wifey is at 32.25 weeks and counting. She is really not that big but has put on 22 lbs. Baby boy is kicking a storm, must be watching old kung fu movies in there or something.

Edit: The wife wants to know what that floating thing is he is in, can you provide a name please?


----------



## ktulu (Jun 30, 2008)

Good luck guys with the new ones!!!

My little girl is about to hit 5 months. She is having a blast, as you can see. My wife only gain about 15 pounds, but has lost 30 since having our girl.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 30, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Edit: The wife wants to know what that floating thing is he is in, can you provide a name please?


Those things are great. I cannot remember the name, but you can get them with a canopy for shade.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jun 30, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Love that pic TxPE, he looks like he is having fun.
> Wifey is at 32.25 weeks and counting. She is really not that big but has put on 22 lbs. Baby boy is kicking a storm, must be watching old kung fu movies in there or something.
> 
> Edit: The wife wants to know what that floating thing is he is in, can you provide a name please?


I can do one better than that... here's a link to one with a canopy, and one without a canopy. I've also seen them at Target.

BTW - they say ages 6-24 or 9-24 months... but little Tex started using his at less than 2 months (~11lbs) and had no problem. As you can see from the picture, he just lays back and uses the back support as a head rest. The seat is mesh, so it moves with him. In the larger inflatables the seat is plastic and not quite as flexible.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jun 30, 2008)

Thought I'd throw my hat into this ring finally. My boy just turned 1 last weekend. Lots of fun and lots of multicolored, noisy, and blinking plastic things.

We had his 1 year checkup today -- the string bean is 25 %-ile in weight, 25-50 %-ile in height, and 90%-ile in head. No wonder he can't quite walk yet, he's top heavy. He gets that coconut a little off center and he can't keep up!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 30, 2008)

"HEED, DOWN, NOW!"


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 1, 2008)

Cute pic StructuralPoke! Is that birthday cake he's enjoying?


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jul 1, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Cute pic StructuralPoke! Is that birthday cake he's enjoying?


Yeah, well, birthday cupcake. He got the cupcake on his actual birthday. It was chocolate and too sweet for him to really get into. At his party, though, his great-grandma made him a red velvet cake and he dove face first into it. That's his favorite!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 1, 2008)

the kid likes red velvet cake? get him liking chocolate... it's cheaper!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm amazed that a 1-yr old has a cake preference! Baby cake-connessuer - - - how do you spell that?


----------



## rudy (Jul 2, 2008)

That's an awesome picture StructuralPoke.

Congratulations Jtiger and Mrs. Jtiger !!!

Congratulations What!! and Mrs. What!! !!!

Congratulations mizzoueng and Mrs. mizzoueng !!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 7, 2008)

Tocuh Down, I believe you have a baby scheduled for today. Y'all are in my prayers. Let us know when you can that everything is okay.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, little distracted... The laptop was at home until today and my wife wanted me with her, so I can get on line this afternoon.

Went in on Monday morning for scheduled C section, everything went accoring to plan - Mom and baby are healthy and happy.

7lb 11oz

19.5"

10 fingers, 10 toes and one unexpected appendage... that's right, ultrasounds CAN lie! We were told on 2 separate occasions by our renowned dr. that said baby was a girl, but SURPRISE!!!

Little baby boy's name is Cooper Alan and he's a heartbreaker!


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations TouchDown and Mrs. TouchDown. He's cute.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats TD! Now you just need to get him a Mizzou outfit and hat. I hear the bookstore has good stuff, but haven't been able to make the 2 hour drive to get there lately.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new edition to the family. Adorable!!



TouchDown said:


> 10 fingers, 10 toes and one unexpected appendage... that's right, ultrasounds CAN lie! We were told on 2 separate occasions by our renowned dr. that said baby was a girl, but SURPRISE!!!


That's one of the biggest reasons I want to be suprised when we decide to have kids.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW!!! congrats! and... I hope you kept the receipts and packaging for all the pink stuff!


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Touchdown! It is a beautiful thing (babies being born), and most certainly a beautiful baby! :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad everything is well, TD. I can't see the pic from work. I'll check it out later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice TD !!! Congrats to you, Mrs. TD and the rest of the family!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## ktulu (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations TD!!!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations! The misread ultrasound story could come in really handy once he gets into high school. Nothing like a penis joke coming from your parents...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 9, 2008)

:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: Congratulations, TD!!!! arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats TD!!!!!


----------



## What!! (Jul 10, 2008)

Congratulations TD. Enjoy the new addtion to the family.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats, TD. I'm gonna spread the rumor that he's named after Alice Cooper.

j/k


----------



## What!! (Jul 29, 2008)

Update:

We are already past the due date by 4 days. Even now, the baby doesnt want to come out. Doctor has asked us to wait until Thursday Evening to start the induction. She told that they have to wait for one week past the due date before they do something about it. But she also gave the option of having c-section any day we wanted. Since we have waited so long, couple of days wont matter if it means having it in a more natural way.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Luck mate.

I wish you and your wife a healthy baby.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck. Hope everything goes well. Also, as seems to be tradition now, we all expect pictures soon after the arrival!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 29, 2008)

:GotPics:


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 29, 2008)

TD sorry I missed the big announcement a couple of weeks ago.

Congrats and I hope mother and baby are doing well.

What!: hope the pregnancy comes to a happy ending very soon. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Best wishes to you and your family What! :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck What!!, I know that induction can be tricky. Hopefully she can go naturally, the whole c-section freaks me out.

Maybe some "natural induction" is needed?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 29, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Good luck What!!, I know that induction can be tricky. Hopefully she can go naturally, the whole c-section freaks me out.
> Maybe some "natural induction" is needed?


Yeah... I tried that when mine was overdue... it didn't help, and it did NOT feel good.

What! - I ended up being induced because my little guy was late. It really wasn't too bad. I needed an epidural, but I had planned on that anyway. Good luck! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## What!! (Aug 12, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Yeah... I tried that when mine was overdue... it didn't help, and it did NOT feel good.
> What! - I ended up being induced because my little guy was late. It really wasn't too bad. I needed an epidural, but I had planned on that anyway. Good luck! We can't wait to see pictures!


Our little baby girl was born on August 4th, 10 days overdue. She weighed in at 8 lbs &amp; 20". We tried everything to get normal delivery but after 24 hours in LDR, we finally consented to c-section. Sorry for not posting earlier since it was busy like crazy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats What! and family!!! She has some beautiful eyes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2008)

Great news, What! Congrats! Mini-What is beautiful. :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats!!! What-Baby is precious.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats!! What!!! She's beautiful..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats What!! Absolutely adorable!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 14, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My wife is due in mid February.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^^^wooo HOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats What! She's a cutie. After 10 days overdue, I'm sure your wife was READY to deliver...

DV. Congrats man!!!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats!!! She's a beauty!


----------



## What!! (Aug 26, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Congrats What! and family!!! She has some beautiful eyes.






FLBuff said:


> Great news, What! Congrats! Mini-What is beautiful. :multiplespotting:






mary said:


> Congrats!!! What-Baby is precious.






ktulu said:


> Congrats!! What!!! She's beautiful..






jregieng said:


> Congrats What!! Absolutely adorable!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> JR






DVINNY said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My wife is due in mid February.






mary said:


> ^^^^^wooo HOOOOOOOO!!!






TouchDown said:


> Congrats What! She's a cutie. After 10 days overdue, I'm sure your wife was READY to deliver...
> DV. Congrats man!!!






TXengrChickPE said:


> Congrats!!! She's a beauty!


Thanks All. This baby sleeps most of the days and is wide awake at night. Sometimes we have to take her out at 3 am to cajole her to sleep. But apart from that, we are enjoying parenthood. :multiplespotting:


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2008)

What! congrats. she's a keeper.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 27, 2008)

Hopefully she will get a good schedule that matches the rest of civilization. Good luck.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I found out that there wasn't shit on the TV at 3 AM. Have fun!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Yeah, I found out that there wasn't shit on the TV at 3 AM. Have fun!!!


you need to expand your cable service or rent some movies for the late night vigils.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 28, 2008)

I went grocery shopping once with my younger daughter when she was an infant at 1 a.m. It worked for me.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 28, 2008)

mary said:


> I went grocery shopping once with my younger daughter when she was an infant at 1 a.m. It worked for me.


I'll bet the prices were cheaper. Did you open the store with a brick?


----------



## maryannette (Aug 28, 2008)

It was a 24-hour grocery store. It was NOT crowded.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 28, 2008)

We used to do that when Kate was a baby. Of course, we were still college students, living in a college town. Wal-mart and most of the grocery stores were 24-hr.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 3, 2008)

Our son was born last Thursday! This is the first chance I have had to get on here and update.

So here is Carson! Born 8lbs 12.2 oz and 21 inches long.


----------



## Vishal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats mizzou!!! Such a sweet boy.


----------



## Enginnneeer (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats mizzou and family. Welcome Carson, awesome first pics guy!!


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats man! :multiplespotting:

I'll bet you are just bustin! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Sep 4, 2008)

congrats! he's a cutie!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you're up in the middle of the night, feel free to spam EB.com!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't see the picture here at work, but I'll check it out this evening.


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations! He's so cute!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 4, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Can't see the picture here at work, but I'll check it out this evening.


Ditto. Congrats!!! I hope "MOM" is okay - almost 9-lb. baby!


----------



## What!! (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations mizzou. What a Cute Baby. arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ktulu (Sep 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! mizzou. He's a handsome little lad.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck with Junior Mizzou!! Glad everyone's healthy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 4, 2008)

:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: Congratulations, Mizzou! arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## sehad (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations What &amp; TD!!!!

Glad everyone turned out healthy! I just got into this thread so sorry for the late congrats.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone or their wife experience Gestational Diabeates? My Hubby's brother called the other day and told us his wife tested positive (twice) for it. I've looked it up and it seems easily managed with diet and excercise, but still run the risks related to having a really big baby (early delivery, c-section etc).

Just wondering what others experiences with the condition were.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2008)

He a keeper Mizzou! Too cute. No staff weapon rattle...and you call yourself a Stargate fan.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks all, he is doing well and finally fell asleep about 30 minutes ago, but his next feeding is in an hour. Doc has us feeding him on a schedule (if he likes it or not) due to some low weight issues. But he is packing on the ounces.

Mrs. Mizzou is doing great. It was a long labor (22 hours) but she got through it with the eppy (after 11 hours of holding out). She is still a little tired and rightly so!

snickered, you know where I can get one? I was actually thinking of finding him a ZPM chew toy


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2008)

Is he too young to teach him about wormhole theory yet?

New Atlantis tonight, woo hoo. Atlantis cancelled at the end of the season, suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> snickered, you know where I can get one? I was actually thinking of finding him a ZPM chew toy


unfortunately no...All I could find were onesies with stargate logos.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 5, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Has anyone or their wife experience Gestational Diabeates?


ME!!! With the first pregnancy, but not the 2nd. That is unusual, but everything about pregnancy is unusual. I had the glucose tolerance test with drinking the syrup and finger-prick blood tests every 30 minutes, or so. They put me on a diabetic diet for the remainder of the term I did fine on it. Baby was 1/2 oz. short of 8 lbs, so I'm sure she would have killed me during childbirth if I had not been on the diet.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 5, 2008)

mizzou:

can't see the picture, but I'm sure he's a beaut' Congrats to you and Mrs. Mizz. Glad everyone survivied the arrival without complications.

Start thinking about your father's day gift.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2008)

mary said:


> ME!!! With the first pregnancy, but not the 2nd. That is unusual, but everything about pregnancy is unusual. I had the glucose tolerance test with drinking the syrup and finger-prick blood tests every 30 minutes, or so. They put me on a diabetic diet for the remainder of the term I did fine on it. Baby was 1/2 oz. short of 8 lbs, so I'm sure she would have killed me during childbirth if I had not been on the diet.


Good to hear that the diets actually work...wasn't totally convinced with what I had been reading.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Mizzou,

Congrats to you, Mrs. Mizzou and the whole family! He is a handsome boy!  :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations! He's adorable- did I miss his name?

Man we engineers are a fertile bunch! They just keep coming!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Mizzou!

"Born 8lbs 12.2 oz and 21 inches long."

WOW. He's a big-un! Glad to hear you and mom are doing good and Carson is here!


----------



## ktulu (Sep 8, 2008)

I cannot believe that it has been 7 months to the day that I excitedly announced the arrival of our little girl. Here she is now.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 8, 2008)

ktulu, what a beautiful little girl! I bet she melts your heart.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 9, 2008)

My two young ins

3rd on the way still.....

(and they both have Dad's eyes)


----------



## maryannette (Sep 9, 2008)

They are cuties, DVINNY. Are you ready for #3?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I am.

Now, I'm not sure if the nanny is ready to stay for an infant, and my wife must be 'emotional' or something because she is 10x worse than her normal hormone crazy self.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 9, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> ... and my wife must be 'emotional' or something because she is 10x worse than her normal hormone crazy self.


I can relate. Of course, I'm not pregnant now, but I remember the good ol' days. I think the back porch makes a good temporary escape.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 9, 2008)

mary said:


> I think the back porch makes a good temporary escape.


so does Jack Daniels


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 9, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> so does Jack Daniels


The Captain (Morgan, not Worley) and I became well acquainted during Mrs. Buff's pregnancy


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ I hung with the Cap'n the last two evenings. True Story.

I was at a conference though, so was to be expected.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

ktulu,

She's absolutely adorable! 

Dvinny,

They are lucky to have your eyes! Hang in there with the mood swings .... just remember people get frustrated and angry. And it Stuart Smalley's parlance ... that's okay. 

JR


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 9, 2008)

Adorable Ktulu! Makes me want Carson to be able to sit up like that so we can have pictures too. Oh, he learned how to smile this week, still haven't been fast enough to get a good picture though.

Dvinny, those are nice pictures, glamor shots I guess?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 9, 2008)

mizzoueng said:


> Dvinny, those are nice pictures, glamor shots I guess?


yeah, a photog came to our house and took about 100 of "candid" shots


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> yeah, a photog came to our house and took about 100 of "candid" shots


I bet it was near impossible to narrow it down from the 100 or so shots too...


----------



## ktulu (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^ the picture that I posted was one of 168. And they are all excellent.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the funniest photo sessions I ever did with my daughters was for a Christmas card. I did many years of personal cards with their pic on front in Santa hats. The one that was so funny was when the younger daughter was 2 1/2. She didn't "get" what she was supposed to do. Or maybe she did and she was pushing our buttons. I took 2 rolls (72 shots) of them and got a couple good ones. Most of them were either somebody moving or looking away. But, there were some really funny ones, too. The funniest is a perfect smile on my older daughter's face and a perfect pout on my younger daughter's face. Good ol' days.


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 10, 2008)

Ktulu, what a beautiful baby!

Mr. Bug and I can't wait to have one of our own...it gets harder and harder to wait as time goes on. The cute kids in this thread are NOT helping matters any, either.  Quick, someone tell a horror story about a diaper blowout or a kid who insists on waking up for the day at 4 AM.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, you asked. This is the horror story that parents do not want to think about. But, if you are prepared to face this, you are prepared to be a parent.

This happened years ago. Our 4-year old daughter came to our bedroom and woke us up at 2 a.m. to tell us that she was sick and had thrown up. "In the bed?" "Yes, and the floor." We went to her room and found that projectile vomiting had covered the bed, the floor, the wall, and anything in the path.

... About 2 hours later, after wetting and shop-vaccing the carpet, washing the walls, laundering the bedding and clothes, and throwing out some of the "not worth it" stuff, we went back to bed.

I have another story about a diaper incident if you want to hear it.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 10, 2008)

When my daughter was 3, she came into my bed at about 4am saying that her "TUMMY HURT", my wife was 8 months pregnant for my son and had to stay away from this one.

So as soon as she came crawling up the middle of out bed, she projectile vomited all over me. I grabbed her and ran to the bathroom with her, during that trip, she vomitted on my carpet, then the floor of the bathroom, then all over the toilet seat, back of toilet, and floor all around the toilet.

While trying to clean it all, the vomit smell finally got to me, and I started blowing chunks myself due to smelling it. I never made it back to sleep that morning because it was a several hour clean up detail.

FUN STUFF.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 10, 2008)

:Locolaugh:

I would venture to say that most parents have a similar story.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Not yet, but I know my time is coming. I just hope that I can get mini-Buff into the bathroom/shower before the projectile vomiting occurs. I have not had a blowout happen to me yet, but my wife was changing a diaper, and mini-Buff decided it was time to shart while the diaper was off. It ended up on the wall, the changing table, and in my wife's hair! Luckily, I was away at the office.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh good golly...when my son would teethe his little body would fall apart. His second Christmas he went through at least five pairs of pajamas, because if the stuff wasn't coming out of the top end it was coming out of the bottom end. The poor little guy was so sick that he would wake up, try to eat, explode liquid hell from both ends, and then go to sleep. We opened presents in shifts, while pumping him full of pedialyte. Plus he was just a little over turning one year old so we had no verbal warning...we'd just see the look on his face and then try to dangle him over something easy to clean. Plenty of times we just caught puke in our hands. I think that's when you know you're a parent...when you're just holding warm puke in your hands.

Good morning everybody! How's breakfast?


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, and thats what I have to look forward to.

Carson hasn't done anything too bad yet, but he has pissed and pooped on me at least 6-7 times. Its hard to get mad when he does it as he gets that shitty grin afterwards, but then it looks like a poured a glass or water on me and then spread some grey poupon


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 10, 2008)

Keep these stories coming. I'm putting them in my "talk my wife out of having kids" file.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm about to do it all over again, with the 3rd one on its way.

My son started Pre-School today.

The first thing the teacher asked him to do was wear a necklace of yarn with a CareBear name tag hanging from it.

He said "I'm not wearing that",

she said "It has your name on it",

he said "I know my name, my name is Brock, and I'm not wearing that"

My wife was still there to drop him off, she called me and said "we have some work to do with him still".


----------



## maryannette (Sep 10, 2008)

Despite the vomit, urine, and excrement episodes, this is still the scariest thing about being a parent:

Parents are the ones who explain sex to the kids. That is when I realized it was not all fun and games. You have to explain something that you are in favor of and make it sound clinical and boring.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Sep 10, 2008)

My daughter occasionally gets car sick. When she was almost 2, we were driving to the in-laws for a holiday, and it was about 15 degrees outside and snowing. She started puking... we were on the PA turnpike, about 20 miles away from the nearest pit stop. The smell was horrible, but we couldn't open the windows because she was soaking wet in her own vomit. We finally got to the pit stop and it was PACKED. No available parking, so we ended up on the side of the road almost a half mile past the building. I carried her, trying to keep her warm, without getting covered in vomit myself while hubby stayed at the car and tried to clean off the car seat and get the worst of it off the floor. We finally get to the building and the line for the bathroom has about 100 people in it. I tried to just walk in to use the changing table and found my way blocked by a bunch of BIG MOMMAS! I tried to explain that I was only trying to get in to use the changing table, but they just kept pointing and saying "The end of the line is over there!". I finally saw a table open up in the Burger King section and grabbed it. I put her on the table and stripped her down except for a diaper and used baby wipes to get her cleaned up.

I finally got her in clean clothes and back to the car. We drove the last 2.5hrs to MIL's house alternating between opening the windows so we could breathe and closing them so we wouldn't freeze.


----------



## cement (Sep 10, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> Ktulu, what a beautiful baby! Quick, someone tell a horror story about a diaper blowout or a kid who insists on waking up for the day at 4 AM.


still worth it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 10, 2008)

I am kind of new to this thread. I posted a while back . I now have two kids (2-1/2 and 8 months). Horror stories, horror stories.......where to begin? If you are wanting gross stuff here is a good one.

When our oldest was about 14 months last summer we were living out in Kansas City because my company temporarily relocated us for about 4 months. We (my wife, my son, and I) were driving around exploring the city as it was one of our first weekends out there. As we were approaching the art museum we noticed a funky smell coming from the back seat. Since we were only 10 minutes from home I said we should just wait to change the diaper. As we got closer and closer to the art museum the smell was getting increasingly worse until finally my wife turned around and said “Oh my gosh it’s shit!!!!!” I turned around and sure enough, the little guy had blown out the diaper and had it all over his hands, the carseat, and was beginning to rub it in his hair. I, being and engineer, was trying to find a solution to the problem while driving so with one hand I was trying to keep him from rubbing any more fecal matter on the carseat or himself, and I was using the other hand to drive. Here is where the art museum comes into play. At that point we were in front of the museum which happened to be having a big reception of some sort on that particular day. I pulled into the front plaza/drop off area and immediately removed my son who was covered in fecal matter from the car. As you can guess, the hoity toity artsy folk gave me some strange looks as I was changing his diaper and my wife was cleaning the shit out of our car. The pit stop/cleaning detail lasted for about 10 minutes. We immediately made a run for home and scrubbed the little guy down. I have never witnessed a diaper failure like that before but it was as if none of the pooh was actually contained by the diaper.

I have plenty more disgusting stories but I always laugh my ass off about them now. I would say the worst thing for me is the lack of sleep. Our daughter had reflux really bad for the first 6 weeks and we didn’t know it. She took about an hour to feed and then would spit up over the course of the next hour, dirtying about 4 pairs of pajamas. At that point we only got an hour of sleep before the next cycle began. Luckily that didn’t last long. By 10 weeks both of ours were sleeping through the night at 8 hour clips. It seems bad while you are dealing with it but now it doesn't seem like that stuff even happened.

They are sooooooo much fun though. It's all good stuff and I wouldn't want to talk anyone out of it. It's the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I'm about to do it all over again, with the 3rd one on its way.
> 
> My son started Pre-School today.
> 
> ...


Was it because it was a carebear nametag, or just the fact that he had to wear a name tag


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, but when picked up, we were told that he was absolutely the best behaved kid in the class. The teacher gave him a cookie, and he was the only one to get one on the first day.

So I guess I can forgive the name tag thing.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I saw a proud daddy!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2008)

I am seriously lagging. Just read this.

Congrats Mizzou and DV. :multiplespotting:

By the way DV, welcome to the 3K club(3 kids..I meant)


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 11, 2008)

csb said:


> Oh good golly...when my son would teethe his little body would fall apart. His second Christmas he went through at least five pairs of pajamas, because if the stuff wasn't coming out of the top end it was coming out of the bottom end. The poor little guy was so sick that he would wake up, try to eat, explode liquid hell from both ends, and then go to sleep. We opened presents in shifts, while pumping him full of pedialyte. Plus he was just a little over turning one year old so we had no verbal warning...we'd just see the look on his face and then try to dangle him over something easy to clean. Plenty of times we just caught puke in our hands. I think that's when you know you're a parent...when you're just holding warm puke in your hands.
> Good morning everybody! How's breakfast?


You know you are a parent when you can wipe the spit-up off of you kids face and go right back to eating a sandwich with the same hands.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 17, 2008)

Mackenzie LOVES this!!! And it sure beats the limted space of a pack-n-play. Just wanted to share. It's simply a 9-foot blow up pool.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2008)

We had the kiddie corral, but I must applaud your creativity on this one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice!!! lusone:

JR


----------



## SSmith (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry. Proud daddy moment and wanted to share some pics...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^You NEVER need to apologize for posting pictures of your best design-build 'projects'. "Dad, what's that bright light you're pointing at me?"


----------



## Enginnneeer (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^ I second. Great pics Daddy SSmith. and that toy seems to be the favorite with a lot of the wee ones. Must be the grip texture, lightweight, and the noisemaking ability....


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2008)

"best design-build project". LOL! My kids' school pictures are still the only thing I've stamped.

Horror stories - if you don't have kids yet, don't take these the wrong way. Once you are in the thick of it, you just take stuff like that in stride. Trust me. You parenting instincts will kick in, and there won't be anything that will stop you from loving your cute little guys.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Sorry. Proud daddy moment and wanted to share some pics...


Those are AWESOME pics !!! :bowdown: :respect: :appl:

Agree with FLBuff ... never a need to apologize there d00d !! lusone:

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 25, 2009)

Update of Cooper - he's pushing 9 months now, man how time flies:

My wife had updated this to her facebook acct. and I'm seeing if I can link to that image - let me know if anyone just get's a red x when they can normally open Facebook. Unsure if it's blocked like that...







The fearsome 3:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures TD!!! 

JR


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2009)

SSmith: That first picture just looks like a classic celebrity-style caught on hidden camera moment.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to try the link to images from facebook thing...

Here is Sean playing w/ my Casio fx-115MS:











playing keep-away w/ big sister Kate:






and Sean trying to help w/ some home-improvement clean-up:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2009)

all red x's here :bawling: I'll have to check from home


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 26, 2009)

TX - Awesome pics! Already started with the calculator!!! WOW. Looks like a pro there with it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey TX, how do you like that shop vac? I bought that exact one for the hubby's birthday next month.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 28, 2009)

Snick, I think it's totally inappropriate to start the shop vac conversation in this thread.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of my little ones.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 29, 2009)

I would post pics of my daughters (23 and 18), but I'm sure there would be inappropriate comments from some of the leud guys around here.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 29, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> I would post pics of my daughters (23 and 18), but I'm sure there would be inappropriate comments from some of the leud guys around here.



Mary, I'm probably considered a lewd guy but daughters are off limits. There's just an unwritten code about that sort of thing. But I totally understand the hesitation. I am always a little hesitant to post pictures of my kids, particularly on Facebook.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mary, I'm probably considered a lewd guy but daughters are off limits. There's just an unwritten code about that sort of thing. But I totally understand the hesitation. I am always a little hesitant to post pictures of my kids, particularly on Facebook.


Just a second there professor. Every woman is somebody's daughter.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> hey TX, how do you like that shop vac? I bought that exact one for the hubby's birthday next month.


I've never used it... but hubby hasn't complained, so I guess it's good?


----------



## PE-ness (Mar 30, 2009)

:eyebrows:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2009)

Vacuums - fun for the whole family.

Sometimes it's diffifcult to differentiate between an "inappropriate comment" and a "compliment".


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Just a second there professor. Every woman is somebody's daughter.



I think you know what I mean. Daughters of EB.com members.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think you know what I mean. Daughters of EB.com members.


Of course I knew what you meant, but I wouldn't be living up to my reputation if I let that comment go unmolested.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Of course I knew what you meant, but I wouldn't be living up to my reputation if I let that comment go unmolested.


True, true.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mary, I'm probably considered a lewd guy but daughters are off limits. There's just an unwritten code about that sort of thing. But I totally understand the hesitation. I am always a little hesitant to post pictures of my kids, particularly on Facebook.


Same boat here... my wife pictures of the kids posted on facebook, but you can only view them if you are her 'friend' there... we have the same rules for the godparents of our kids that want to post pictures.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Add me to the list. I'm due mid-October.  Got to hear the heartbeat yesterday. Dr said it was probably too early but tried anyways. Took a bit but he found it.


----------



## csb (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Good thing you took the kitchen apart last year...now you can work on building something else  You'll be having a fall PE baby!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2009)

snick: Congrats to you and Mr. snick!!! Hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations snick.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks. So far so good.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 2, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Add me to the list. I'm due mid-October.  Got to hear the heartbeat yesterday. Dr said it was probably too early but tried anyways. Took a bit but he found it.


:multiplespotting: Congratulations! :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news, snick! Your first?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> Great news, snick! Your first?


yep


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 2, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Great news. Congratulations.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Snick! :multiplespotting:


----------



## klk (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations Snick!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats snick!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 3, 2009)

congrats!!! :mf_bounce8: :multiplespotting:


----------



## frazil (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Snickerd!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 7, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Add me to the list. I'm due mid-October.  Got to hear the heartbeat yesterday. Dr said it was probably too early but tried anyways. Took a bit but he found it.


AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2009)

Hope everything goes smooth and healthy Snick!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2009)

I heard pregnancy makes you forgetful, but geeze I've been totally blanking today. One brain fart after another.


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2009)

It won't make you as forgetful as whiskey, but you will puke just as much. Well, at least I did.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2009)

csb said:


> It won't make you as forgetful as whiskey, but you will puke just as much. Well, at least I did.


I've been fortunate...no morning sickness.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats, snick!

i think you just jinxed yourself on the morning sickness....


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Congrats, snick!
> i think you just jinxed yourself on the morning sickness....


 that's been the first question from just about everyone, so I think I'm in the clear.


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2009)

That's because it's easier to ask than, "Are you horribly gassy yet?"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe that's Fudgey's problem...hmmm


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 7, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Maybe that's Fudgey's problem...hmmm


No, it sounds like he gives birth on a very regular basis.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2009)

csb said:


> That's because it's easier to ask than, "Are you horribly gassy yet?"


:lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2009)

csb said:


> That's because it's easier to ask than, "Are you horribly gassy yet?"


You can usually figure that out without asking.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You can usually figure that out without asking.


My wife's problem was that I never had the Audio warning before the sock full of quarters hit me in the sinuses...

I figured it out, but never in time to open the window or step into another room.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey, snick, some of us don't get morning sickness. My sister puked every day for 3 months and I never did even once.


----------



## Freon (Apr 9, 2009)

Congradulations Snick,

It is always good to hear when someone with "Smart genes" procreates.

Freon


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> My wife's problem was that I never had the Audio warning before the sock full of quarters hit me in the sinuses...
> I figured it out, but never in time to open the window or step into another room.


Sounds a lot less like her problem, and a lot more like _your_ problem.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 20, 2009)

I just posted my little guy's 1st birthday pictures!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6366...mp;l=10a5bf9a2f


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ I love the one where he is looking at the cake and not looking too happy. So cute! Mine didn't get the smash cake concept right away either.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 20, 2009)

cannot believe it's been 14 months


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I just posted my little guy's 1st birthday pictures!http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6366...mp;l=10a5bf9a2f


So how long did the sugar buzz last before he crashed? Too cute.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

ktulu said:


> cannot believe it's been 14 months


such a cutie! just needed to put an onion or whatever is in your mouth in your profile pic.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> So how long did the sugar buzz last before he crashed? Too cute.


He actually went to bed at his normal time... didn't really notice much of a buzz. Honestly, I think the dog got more cake in his mouth than Sean did.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2009)

Add me to the list of expecting people who will be forced to mature in 8+ short months. Wife found out on 4/15 while I was studying. Didn't want the news to get out before the PE test in order to prevent me from getting too distracted at the last minute. The doctor said that the expected due date is 1/1/10. Maybe it'll arrive a little early and be our little tax break.

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Add me to the list of expecting people who will be forced to mature in 8+ short months. Wife found out on 4/15 while I was studying. Didn't want the news to get out before the PE test in order to prevent me from getting too distracted at the last minute. The doctor said that the expected due date is 1/1/10. Maybe it'll arrive a little early and be our little tax break.
> arty-smiley-048:


Congrats! And welcome to the club. Babies seem to come in waves here at EB.com


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations MasterSlacker!! You'll be so busy thinking about the new baby you won't have time to worry about the test results.

TX - those are very cute pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 27, 2009)

I am also riding the wave. I will be able to focus all of the time I spent studying into picking out a crib and all the rest. My wife is due in Sept. We will find out if we are having a boy or a girl next week.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Fortunately for my wife and me, we have a good amount of baby stuff already. In fact we got it months ago since her sister just moved from Houston to Calgary and wanted us to take everything she had before the moving trucks got loaded.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats! Lots more EB.com babies on the way! :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Add me to the list of expecting people who will be forced to mature in 8+ short months. Wife found out on 4/15 while I was studying. Didn't want the news to get out before the PE test in order to prevent me from getting too distracted at the last minute. The doctor said that the expected due date is 1/1/10. Maybe it'll arrive a little early and be our little tax break.
> arty-smiley-048:






parks said:


> I am also riding the wave. I will be able to focus all of the time I spent studying into picking out a crib and all the rest. My wife is due in Sept. We will find out if we are having a boy or a girl next week.


Awesome! Congratulations! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 27, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Add me to the list of expecting people who will be forced to mature in 8+ short months. Wife found out on 4/15 while I was studying. Didn't want the news to get out before the PE test in order to prevent me from getting too distracted at the last minute. The doctor said that the expected due date is 1/1/10. Maybe it'll arrive a little early and be our little tax break.
> arty-smiley-048:


Sounds like you were already keeping yourself busy with other distractions... :leghump: :bananadoggywow:

Congrats on the upcoming little one. :thumbs:


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 1, 2009)

The Coop-man just took his first steps tonight. It rocked!!!!
Recent images from our trip to the Omaha Zoo... Me and Cooper

The whole gang -minus me...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> The Coop-man just took his first steps tonight. It rocked!!!!


Awesome!!


----------



## Paul S (Jul 2, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> The Coop-man just took his first steps tonight. It rocked!!!!


That is great!!! We also have the 3 pack, but we have all girls, 7, 5 and almost 3. It is funny how different they all are!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2009)

I just saw this thread thanks to the recent bump. My wife is due with our first on 8/19. We are having a little boy. We are very excited arty-smiley-048: , but wouldn't you know I'm going to be studying for the PE in October, so we'll see how that goes :dunno: .


----------



## Paul S (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats to you ble and Mrs. Ble, and good luck studying! Now if I can get some more studying done.....


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats ble!!! It's always challenging with kids, but you'll find a way. Good luck and great news! That's not far off!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'm trying to get a lot of studying in before the birth so I can try to work problems and keep everything fresh in my mind during September and Oct.


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2009)

Plus a newborn sleeps a lot...

HA HA HA! Even as I write that I can't keep a straight face. However, you will be able to do it. Fit in little study sessions instead of big study sessions and you'll be fine. Sneak away a couple days before the exam to make sure you're well rested. It's much easier to sneak away from a kiddo when they are tiny, than later when they want all your attention.

And congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats on the walking, TD! And congrats ble!

To those with cribs (me included), or those shopping:

Simplicity Crib Recall


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Drop side cribs are going to be non-exist in the near future...at least newly purchased one. Manufactures and safety boards are agreeing to support the stopping production of them once a law has been passed. Should have been a while ago IMHO.

It's always the dropside crib in the recalls


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm...I think our "crib" is eligible for a full refund. Curious how that works, since it's now four years old and we've been using it as a toddler bed. However, a full refund equals a bonus for having used a bed for four years. It's like we rented it. This might pay for some bunk beds!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2009)

csb said:


> Hmm...I think our "crib" is eligible for a full refund. Curious how that works, since it's now four years old and we've been using it as a toddler bed. However, a full refund equals a bonus for having used a bed for four years. It's like we rented it. This might pay for some bunk beds!


but they don't know that. :bananapowerslide: How do they know how much you paid if you didn't keep the orginal receipt though? Hope super bonus is in your future!


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I'm mostly curious about. We so do not have the box for it and it's definitely been used up in the last four years...including the little teeth marks from the tiny chipmunk when he was teething. Do I just bring them an assortment of parts? I'm now really curious.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

so we went for our tour of the maternity ward at the hospital last night during our birthing class. Not too bad for a small town hosiptal, probably better than some larger city because all postpardum room are private....no sharing with a stranger.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

That's great! The hospital my wife had our son was the nicest in the area. We got basically a suite that you never leave once you get there. So you have your baby in the same room that you stay in until you leave. It was a really nice place. Are you ready for it to be over with yet? When Mrs. Ble was at your stage, she just wanted the baby out!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

no eviction notices needed yet. I can still bend over and tie my own shoes, see my feet etc... No one believes me when I say I'm due in 2 wks...apparently I'm not big enough. Although the Dr's guess is the baby will be about 8-8.5 lbs when born.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

I plum forgot about this thread. The wifey-wife is 27 weeks along now. Baby slacker is busy doing its exercise routines in the early morning and late afternoons. She thinks it has turned into a cat as it feels like it's trying to claw out of the wet, warm prison. It'll bother her every so often, so I suggest that she just drink a beer. Hell, it works for me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats Slacker! Is this your first? Judging by your use of it, I'm guessing you are not finding out what you're having until the birth?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> no eviction notices needed yet. I can still bend over and tie my own shoes, see my feet etc... No one believes me when I say I'm due in 2 wks...apparently I'm not big enough. Although the Dr's guess is the baby will be about 8-8.5 lbs when born.


I was 8.5 lbs at birth. Between that and my huge feet growing up, everyone thought I'd be a big boy. I ended up 5'9" and 170 lbs soaking wet, with feet too big for the rest of me they don't work right.

Good luck the next couple weeks. I'm sure you already made sure they have wi-fi in the maternity ward so we can have up to the minute updates.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Congrats Slacker! Is this your first? Judging by your use of it, I'm guessing you are not finding out what you're having until the birth?


Negative. The mystery continues! The w-w wants to know for the sake of colors, clothes, room decor, blah blah blah... I want the "Congratulations! It's a .....!" surprise for baby #1. I won this round. Next round, I have a feeling she will.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Negative. The mystery continues! The w-w wants to know for the sake of colors, clothes, room decor, blah blah blah... I want the "Congratulations! It's a .....!" surprise for baby #1. I won this round. Next round, I have a feeling she will.


I have liked not knowing, I agree with you, the fun of congrats its a .....! FYI, Primary colors look great in a gender neutral room! We didn't get a whole lot of clothes at the showers because we didn't know, which I say is a good thing cuz if it is a girl you can really only have so many pink frilly outfits. I think people tend to buy clothes instead of the other items you need if the gender is known.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

We found out what we were having, but I've had several friends that didn't find out. We figured we would be surprised whether it was via ultrasound or delivery. I think it's cool to wait, but I know Mrs. Ble wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

Nesting mode has been redlining for weeks now. We have a house that was built in either the 20's or 30's and what will be the baby's room was needing a makeover. Over the past week or so I've been patching, scabbing, painting, and texturing everything. The ceilings are covered with OLD wallpaper of some sort (the whole house is this way) and I had to be careful not to pull it off with new paint. The ceiling is ultra white, the walls are white duck, curtains are full length silver sage, and the rods are dark-stained wood. We moved my old stained-wood bed here from my parents' house (which was my dad's bed as a kid) and an old dresser my granddad made sometime in the 1940's. All I have to do now is finish the baseboard / moulding and assemble the crib.

After that, I'm sure there will be more jobs to do.


----------



## dagget (Oct 2, 2009)

I had forgotten about this thread also. We recently found out our daughter is expecting about the middle of February (no she didn't know until early September). So I'm going to be a grandfather.

And, since her hubby is scheduled for deployment starting in January, she'll be moving back in with us until he returns. Should be quite a half year with a new baby in the house. I never even considered that I would have to baby-proof this house.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^ Only need to baby proof the house once the kid becomes mobile. If they're there for 6 months, I wouldn't worry about it. Over 9 months though, nail EVERYTHING down.


----------



## tymr (Oct 4, 2009)

dagget said:


> I never even considered that I would have to baby-proof this house.


I know what you mean. We're going to be grandparents again the end of December or first part of January. Our first grandson is 17 months old and into anything and everything and says "no" while he's doing it. I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2009)

tymr said:


> I know what you mean. We're going to be grandparents again the end of December or first part of January.


congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2009)

woohoo I get a second ultrasound...dr wants to check size and fluid levels.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo I get a second ultrasound...dr wants to check size and fluid levels.


Is he going to top you up with windshield washer fluid if you are a quart low?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 7, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo I get a second ultrasound...dr wants to check size and fluid levels.


My wife ended up having 4 ultrasounds during her pregnancy. In one of them, the technician was really nice and let her see it in 3d. It sucks cause I wasn't there, but we got some pics that were pretty amazing!


----------



## dagget (Oct 7, 2009)

tymr said:


> I know what you mean. We're going to be grandparents again the end of December or first part of January. Our first grandson is 17 months old and into anything and everything and says "no" while he's doing it. I wouldn't trade him for anything.


Congratulations.

I'm looking forward to it and at the same time I'm anxious. I've never had any real interaction with a baby, so I don't know how I'm going to react. I guess nature takes over and it will be fine.

In the meantime, everyone is asking me what I'm going to be called. Grandpa, papa, pop...

I don't know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo I get a second ultrasound...dr wants to check size and fluid levels.


I had one of those done on my liver/gall bladder about a year ago. Man did that gross me out. I was in a frigid room while this nurse libed up my tummy and slid this paddle around. She pushed really hard when she wanted to take an image. My abdomen was so sore the next day every place she pushed on.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo I get a second ultrasound...dr wants to check size and fluid levels.


Go 4-D!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 7, 2009)

dagget said:


> Congratulations.
> I'm looking forward to it and at the same time I'm anxious. I've never had any real interaction with a baby, so I don't know how I'm going to react. I guess nature takes over and it will be fine.
> 
> In the meantime, everyone is asking me what I'm going to be called. Grandpa, papa, pop...
> ...


My daughter calls my FIL 'Dadoo'.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

My dad gets called "Pom" because for a while my kid couldn't say Grandpa and it sounded like Pom Pom. Pom stuck and it actually turned out great. My in-laws are grandma and grandpa and my parents are Noni and Pom. No confusion for anyone.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2009)

there was never any confusion when I was growing up as I only had a grandma and a great-grandma from one side and a grandpa from the other.

So far neither set of grandparents have requested alternative names, might end up grandpa/ma S and grandpa/ma W.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

My dad tried to claim Grandpa, rather than Nono, and ended up with Pom. He likes it. Sometimes he gets called Pommy.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 7, 2009)

csb said:


> My dad gets called "Pom" because for a while my kid couldn't say Grandpa and it sounded like Pom Pom. Pom stuck and it actually turned out great. My in-laws are grandma and grandpa and my parents are Noni and Pom. No confusion for anyone.


No confusion... unless you meet this guy:


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## bigray76 (Oct 8, 2009)

My mom claimed 'Grammy' and my wife's parents got Grandma and Grandpa.

Growing up, I called my grandparents 'Grandmom and Grandpop' and 'Nana and Pop-Pop'.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 8, 2009)

My mom basically force-fed "Mimi" on to her grandchildren. It was incredibly annoying to her her say it over and over again to ingrain it in the kids. It was funny though...they learned everybody else's name first, and I think they did it out of spite for he being so obnoxious about them saying her name. They call my dad "Papa".

My grandma on my dad's side is a very superficial person, and she wouldn't let us call her grandma...she insisted upon "Mom". It gets really confusing at family gatherings when I have my mom, and "Mom" there. We call my grandpa on that side "Pa". We always called my grandma on my mom's side "Meemaw", and the grandpa was just grandpa.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 8, 2009)

My parents are "mawmaw" and "pawpaw" for my little boy and my wife's parents are "mamamita" and "papa". I only had one set of grandparents when I was growing up and it was always mawmaw and pawpaw.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a boy!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats snick.

:multiplespotting:


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats snick!!!


----------



## Vishal (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats snick!!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## cement (Oct 9, 2009)

congrats Snick and son! he looks like a battler lol. and thanks for posting!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome to the newest IL resident! :multiplespotting:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats to the whole Snick family. He's a beauty! Hope you and the baby survived well and get to go home soon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats Snick!

Have you started reading engineering textbooks to him yet?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!

As a side note to what VT suggested, reading the MERM put me to sleep a few times. Maybe it'll help with the little Snicker.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Congrats Snick!
> Have you started reading engineering textbooks to him yet?


:laugh: think we might give him a few days before we started the hardcore stuff

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats Snick!! He looks great. Home mom and son are doing well!!


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Congratulations! He's so beautiful!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats snick!


----------



## Paul S (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats Snick!!!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## klk (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome news, snick!


----------



## MonteBiker (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread hasn't been brought up in a while but Mrs. Monte and I are looking forward to our first around the end of May. Just started telling a few folks at work although dreading one or two finding out for fear of getting trapped in hallways for an hour at a time being told all about parenting...

We are really excited though as we have some friends who are expecting a month after us here in town and then my sister is due a month before us and my sister-in-law is due a month afterwards (but they are both geographically far away).

It turns out though that both of our families had pretty much decided on the fact that we would probably not have kids so it was quite the surprise when we told them. The in-laws all found out by email through a ppt presentation I had put together. Wife allowed me to do that although our back up plan was just showing up in Seattle the next time with a baby! I am still thinking that the shock factor behind that one would have been priceless...


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats!! Mrs. Ble and I had our first in August. It's a life changer, that's for sure. You'll love it.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 10, 2009)

MonteBiker said:


> ....... *The in-laws all found out by email through a ppt presentation I had put together*. ......


Congrats !!!!!!! and with the .ppt you are a TRUE engineer. LOL


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> MonteBiker said:
> 
> 
> > ....... *The in-laws all found out by email through a ppt presentation I had put together*. ......
> ...



I wonder if he included free body diagrams of the actual birthing process.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome news MB - congrats!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!



MonteBiker said:


> ... dreading one or two finding out for fear of getting trapped in hallways for an hour at a time being told all about parenting...


Just tell them that you prefer to get advice on parenting from people on an engineering forum whom you have never met.


----------



## MonteBiker (Dec 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > MonteBiker said:
> ...


No free body diagram but I did have Mrs Monte put a hard hat under her shirt and the slide said she was due in two weeks... (she is not due until the end of may). It must have looked convincing enough as her mother said she just about had a heart attack...



Mary :) said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> MonteBiker said:
> ...


That is awesome and will be done! There are two women at work who will just corner you and tell you all about whatever... One has never had children and the other is not one that I would take advice from on anything (not that I would take advice from the first either). Other employees have to actually go and pry the trapped engineer (who usually looks like a deer in the headlights) away from the situation with phrases like, "I really need to get your opinion on a FEM model over at my desk... I have been looking all around for you..."

so online advice from strangers will be added to the list of "are you kidding me?", "don't you have work to do" (where if the answer is no, then it is replied with "Don't you realize I have 40% manditory OT... Chances are I have work to do...") and "you know that you could get your own public access show where you could present your ideas to more people who really care and I can tape it for future viewing" (she is not a math person and probably would have to be reminded that any number times zero is still zero and there is the side fact that we do not have working TV therefore cannot tape anything...)

Thanks for the well wishes, Mrs. Monte is feeling pretty good although she is starting to get more consistently hungry which makes it tough for her at work (middle school teacher). Should be a pretty exciting!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > MonteBiker said:
> ...



What would be better would be to include a diagram of the conception including angles of entry, coefficients of friction, and discharge velocity.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> I wonder if he included free body diagrams of the actual birthing process.






ble31980 said:


> What would be better would be to include a diagram of the conception including angles of entry, coefficients of friction, and discharge velocity.


This is begging for some MS Paint artwork.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 16, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> It's a boy!


Baby ElCid is exactly 5 days older than miniSnick. Congratulations!

So tiny, so innocent, and 15 years +/- the reason why I have a pump action 12 gauge in my closet.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2009)

Any day now. Hell, it could even be today as there are now some "signs"... :waiting:


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Any day now. Hell, it could even be today as there are now some "signs"... :waiting:


good luck! Hope the waiting doesn't last too much longer. Signs don't always mean much though.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope you have some good news and pics to post soon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 20, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Any day now. Hell, it could even be today as there are now some "signs"... :waiting:


Good thing you're not in California. It would be at least another month and a half of waiting.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Any day now. Hell, it could even be today as there are now some "signs"... :waiting:
> ...


Yeah, figured that out today as that is all we saw. We have the weekly appointment with her doctor tomorrow, so we'll know more about what's going on at that time. Until then, just more charlie horses in her back and contractions up front.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, today's appt was a slight shock. Not much progression on the baby's descent. Seems to be quite content in its studio apartment and is reluctant to stretch out in this cold world. We have induction scheduled for next Monday at _*4 AM*_... Oy! Hopefully baby gets lonely enough before then to come out without the need for additional stress to us.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife was scheduled for inductions for both of our kids. They were very happy in there and needed a big shove to get the move on. The hospital in ATL called us when they had room available and it ended up being around midnight when we went in with both kids. Neither of us got any sleep that night because there are always nurses and such coming in the room. 4 AM is probably a pretty good time, you can sleep for a few hours before it's time for business.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My wife was lucky enough to give birth early, but it didn't seem like she was going to. She went to the Dr. on Thursday for her checkup and she wasn't progressed much at all, but her water broke Friday night and Mini-ble was born Saturday morning, so you never know! Good luck and Congrats since I won't be in the country when Mini-slacker is born.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

"induction" - sounds like he's signed up for the army.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> My wife was lucky enough to give birth early, but it didn't seem like she was going to. She went to the Dr. on Thursday for her checkup and she wasn't progressed much at all, but her water broke Friday night and Mini-ble was born Saturday morning, so you never know! Good luck and Congrats since I won't be in the country when Mini-slacker is born.


I had an ultrasound scheduled for the morning mini-snick was born, guess he didn't want to go through that again.

mini snick was early too, although the dr never checked progress because it really doesn't mean much until you go into labor. Contractions started about 1 am and he was born about 4 hours later.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Any day now. Hell, it could even be today as there are now some "signs"... :waiting:
> ...


Awesome!

My water broke, but I had to have pitocin. Be prepared for a woman on pitocin to hate you.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

csb said:


> My water broke, but I had to have pitocin. Be prepared for a woman on pitocin to hate you.


My wife had to be put on pitocin after her water broke too, but they gave her an epidural right after, so she was relaxed all the way through the birth. Lucky me!


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

I did about 11 hours of pitocin without the epidural. I loved everybody after the epidural!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2009)

csb said:


> My water broke, but I had to have pitocin. Be prepared for a woman on pitocin to hate you.


I don't have to wait for that. Every time a contraction hits, I get reminded.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My wife was on pitocin and she was pretty pleasant. A lot more pleasant than she has been lately.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

I refused pitocin. The doctor agreed to wait a few hours and baby was born before he started it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ Why the refusal Mary? Most women are clamoring to get the baby out by that time in the pregnancy.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine tried to serve an eviction notice


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ Why the refusal Mary? Most women are clamoring to get the baby out by that time in the pregnancy.


Two of my sisters had bad experiences when they received pitosin. It causes severe contractions, but does not necessarily make everything else happen - dilation, etc. They both stayed in hard labor for a long time. One ended up having a C-section. It worked out fine for me not to have it.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 27, 2009)

The stork brought a little bundle of joy today!!! We went to the hospital 12/26 morning (8 am or so) because the wifey-wife was having some _*HARD*_ contractions that were between 4-7 minutes apart. After initial examination, the doc said that she's only at 1 cm or so. After a shot of demerol we were sent home to wait it out. Yada yada yada, we returned to the hospital at 11:00 pm to find she was at 5 cm. Finally, at 3:38 am this morning (12/27), Sam was born. By the way, waiting to find out whether it was a boy or a girl was so awesome!

Stats:

W = 7 lbs 4.6 oz

L = 21 in.

Sex = male

In the past 60 hours, I've had approximately 4 hours of sleep, 2 of which were two short naps today between visitations. Sam just finished eating and decided to pass out. This is the perfect opportunity to take a hot shower and hit the couch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats to you, but that sucks for your kid. He's going to have combined presents all of his life.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> The stork brought a little bundle of joy today!!! We went to the hospital 12/26 morning (8 am or so) because the wifey-wife was having some _*HARD*_ contractions that were between 4-7 minutes apart. After initial examination, the doc said that she's only at 1 cm or so. After a shot of demerol we were sent home to wait it out. Yada yada yada, we returned to the hospital at 11:00 pm to find she was at 5 cm. Finally, at 3:38 am this morning (12/27), Sam was born. By the way, waiting to find out whether it was a boy or a girl was so awesome!
> Stats:
> 
> W = 7 lbs 4.6 oz
> ...


Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations!

My son's birthday is December 22. We kind of string the gifts along, he gets some for his birthday, a few for "American Christmas", and a few for "Eastern Orthodox Christmas". Overall, he makes out like a bandit. We have taken to having his birthday party early in December so it happens when friends/family are actually in town.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats Master Slacker.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## klk (Dec 28, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 28, 2009)

congrats on the little boy!


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the club and enjoy the tax deduction!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! This has been a whirlwind of emotions already in just 2 short days. Too many feelings and stories to share, but I'm sure every parent has their own of the hospital stays, drives home, etc... We are SO fortunate that both her mom and my parents live within 30 minutes of us. We hope they can be a large part of Sam's life. Anyway, emotions, love, poopy diapers, etc...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> ...Anyway, emotions, love, poopy diapers, etc...


Enough about you, how's the kid and mom doing?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Anyway, emotions, love, poopy diapers, etc...


The diapers aren't bad for you now. Wait 'til he's two. They develop a smell that's all their own.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, things have gone from melted Hershey kisses to corn soup. They're getting to be surprises kinda like grab bags, minus the "grab". uke:







edit: pic added


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice work there, Master Slacker!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll probably be contributing a little bit to this thread in the not-so-distant future....

We found out a few weeks ago that the wife and I are finally going to have a little one! She's around 9 weeks now, with a Dr. appt. scheduled for mid January... Here's hoping for a healthy baby! (and an healthy wife, before, during and after!)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations, OSUguy, and good luck! Enjoy sleeping in on the weekends while you still can!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Enjoy sleeping in on the weekends while you still can!


Thanks!

Sleep on weekends?? what's that?? I'm basically working 3 jobs right now (my official one, and 2 unofficial jobs).... Somewhere between finishing the bathroom (still working on the drywall... hooray for 3+ coats, and my amateur skills), planning a room downstairs now that we're loosing the "office" to a baby, and taking care of a pregnant wife (who feels like a bus hit her 23/7) I might be able to find some nap time... at least by march lol


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> who feels like a bus hit her 23/7


Yeah, but that hour is pure bliss.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Why the refusal Mary? Most women are clamoring to get the baby out by that time in the pregnancy.
> ...


With our first, they gave my wife pitosin, and she went into one long contraction that was squeezing the baby, and the baby's heart rate dropped off, and an emergency C-section 7 minutes later I had a baby girl. I don't blame you for refusing it.



Master slacker said:


> The stork brought a little bundle of joy today!!!


MAJOR CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OSUguy98 said:


> We found out a few weeks ago that the wife and I are finally going to have a little one!


CONGRATS to you both !!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 31, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> CONGRATS to you both !!


Thanks! Here in a few months they'll be another :wv: fan


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Interestingly enough, the pitocin thing happened to my SIL last night. They had to take her in for a C-section after she kept contracting for extended periods of time with no relaxation. They almost had to do an emergency C-section once. After 6 or 8 hours of pitocin they opted for the C-section because she wasn't dilating.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> The stork brought a little bundle of joy today!!! We went to the hospital 12/26 morning (8 am or so) because the wifey-wife was having some _*HARD*_ contractions that were between 4-7 minutes apart. After initial examination, the doc said that she's only at 1 cm or so. After a shot of demerol we were sent home to wait it out. Yada yada yada, we returned to the hospital at 11:00 pm to find she was at 5 cm. Finally, at 3:38 am this morning (12/27), Sam was born. By the way, waiting to find out whether it was a boy or a girl was so awesome!
> Stats:
> 
> W = 7 lbs 4.6 oz
> ...


Looks like I was out of the country when this happened, but congrats Slacker!! Enjoy every minute, cause they grow up quick!



OSUguy98 said:


> I'll probably be contributing a little bit to this thread in the not-so-distant future....
> We found out a few weeks ago that the wife and I are finally going to have a little one! She's around 9 weeks now, with a Dr. appt. scheduled for mid January... Here's hoping for a healthy baby! (and an healthy wife, before, during and after!)


Congrats OSU!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2010)

A tip for you firt time parents...keep your pens and markers out of reach.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2010)

Out of reach from whom? I may be the destructive one with the markers...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 14, 2010)

Went to the Dr. for the first time yesterday... Est. due date is Aug. 7th! and we have a heartbeat!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yay! That's exciting!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats! That's about a week before mini-ble turns 1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Went to the Dr. for the first time yesterday... Est. due date is Aug. 7th! and we have a heartbeat!


congrats! only one heartbeat?


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the Dr. for the first time yesterday... Est. due date is Aug. 7th! and we have a heartbeat!
> ...


and does it repeat?

Congrats!


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard that the higher hearbeats, about 180, mean it's a girl. Boys are supposed to be lower, in the 120's if I remember correctly.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 14, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> A tip for you firt time parents...keep your pens and markers out of reach.


When my younger daughter was about 5, she got up early on a Saturday morning and when I got up, she had spots all over her face. Little red spots that looked like measles. When I looked closely, I saw that the spots were made with a marker. She also had her name written upside-down on her tummy.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 14, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> I've heard that the higher hearbeats, about 180, mean it's a girl. Boys are supposed to be lower, in the 120's if I remember correctly.


Old wives' tale. However, what I've heard is if their heart has a neighbor in close proximity known as Mr. Penis, the baby is a boy. Otherwise, it's a girl.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> I've heard that the higher hearbeats, about 180, mean it's a girl. Boys are supposed to be lower, in the 120's if I remember correctly.


the OWT I heard with heartrates is over 140 girl, less then 140 boy but early on it doesn't work cuz both tend to be high. mini-snick's heart rate lowered every month until about 6 or 7, then it stayed in the 120s to 130s

so it held true for us


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^Everytime you post in here, I think 'Are the snicks having another already?'


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^Everytime you post in here, I think 'Are the snicks having another already?'


yeah right...you're about due for another sooner than we are


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Everytime you post in here, I think 'Are the snicks having another already?'
> ...


We won't be trying again at least for another year and a half. Mrs. Buff is getting her Master's degree in music education, and has 2 years left. Accidents have been known to happen. I'll just make sure to stay away from Big Lots (right, DV?)


----------



## klk (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I should probably announce officially in this thread that we are expecting our first child. I have officially entered my second trimester and my due date is August 14th. My hubby and I are really excited, but this not drinking thing is very hard. Especially when everyone else around me is completely plastered. Oh well, its only temporary and for a good cause


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 14, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Even though you did hold out on us for 3 months.


----------



## klk (Feb 15, 2010)

^Yeah, but I left clues all over the place. Chucktown guessed it several weeks ago!

Just wanted to make sure it was going to be all okay first before I announce it to the world.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats klk!! Your due date is one day before Mini-Ble's 1 year birthday. Good luck!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Feb 15, 2010)

congrats!!

The wife and I have our first ultrasound scheduled in about a month... definitely looking forward to that (even if she isn't, now that she knows about the full bladder aspect of it)....


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats klk!


----------



## cement (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats klk!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 16, 2010)

Great news, klk! Congratulations!


----------



## csb (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome news!


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that I am passed the first trimester I am ready to announce that the hubby and I are expecting our first baby.

Due Date is September 11!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats!!! Ealry Sept = Virgo... The best sign to be an engineer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats!!!

another wave of EB babies


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Congrats!!! Ealry Sept = Virgo... The best sign to be an engineer.


I take it you are a sept baby too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! Looks like there will be a wave of eb babies toward the end of the summer just like last year.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Melanie. klk is pregnant too. Who else is knocked up or has knocked someone up?

Thankfully Mrs. Chucktown is not with child right now. Although she is really wanting baby #3. I'm not quite sure how I feel about it. I love my two little ones like crazy and life seems so perfect right now. Another baby sounds so exhausting to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2010)

A good friend of mine (neighbor from VT) is about 7 months pregnant. We're having them over for dinner next weekend, figuring they'll have a lot on their plate coming up and we won't see much of them for a bit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Melanie!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, Melanie! Hope all goes well.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Melanie &amp; klk!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!! Ealry Sept = Virgo... The best sign to be an engineer.
> ...


Yep, Sept. 6th

On a side note, my brother and SIL are expecting #3 in mid June(ish). They just found out yesterday they're having another girl (#1 = girl, #2 = boy). I already really feel bad for their son for being the middle child with both an older &amp; younger sister. He is in for hell for the next 18+ years...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Melanie &amp; klk!

Best wishes to you and your spouses.


----------



## klk (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Melanie! How have you been feeling? I had lots of nausea from about week 7 through week 16, but it seems to have gone away.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am almost at 14 weeks and I have been feeling pretty good. Only gotten sick twice starting at week 9. I am only get nausea if I let my stomach get too empty so Saltines have been my best friend!

The only complaint I have is how tired I have been. I am usually "go go go" and I just don't have it in me. But I know that's normal!

Are you finding out what you are having? We find out April 28!


----------



## jfusilloPE (Mar 10, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Congrats!!! Ealry Sept = Virgo... The best sign to be an engineer.


lusone:


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to both melanie11 and klk!


----------



## klk (Mar 10, 2010)

You bet I'm going to find out what we're having! I'm an engineer and like to have as much information as possible  I don't understand it when people want to wait to be surprised. I'll be just as surprised when I find out while I'm pregnant as if I were to wait until i give birth. I should get better confirmation soon. I had an ultrasound last week and the technician thinks I'm having a girl. but I'm not purchasing any girl stuff yet until after my 20 week ultrasound (three weeks from Friday).

Yes, the extreme fatigue goes away eventually. There were 6 weeks there that I pretty much parked myself on the couch when I wasn't sleeping or at work. I'm a little more productive on weekends now.

I really miss beer. I know its for a good cause and everything, but all of the St Patty's day stuff just reminds me of the holiday celebrating my favorite beer. It really makes me depressed.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 10, 2010)

klk said:


> You bet I'm going to find out what we're having! I'm an engineer and like to have as much information as possible  I don't understand it when people want to wait to be surprised. I'll be just as surprised when I find out while I'm pregnant as if I were to wait until i give birth. I should get better confirmation soon. I had an ultrasound last week and the technician thinks I'm having a girl. but I'm not purchasing any girl stuff yet until after my 20 week ultrasound (three weeks from Friday).
> Yes, the extreme fatigue goes away eventually. There were 6 weeks there that I pretty much parked myself on the couch when I wasn't sleeping or at work. I'm a little more productive on weekends now.
> 
> I really miss beer. I know its for a good cause and everything, but all of the St Patty's day stuff just reminds me of the holiday celebrating my favorite beer. It really makes me depressed.


Yes the engineer in me has to know what I'm having too! I agree with you that it's fine to be surprised earlier.

I am very bummed about drinking too. My 30th birthday was in January and I couldn't drink and I just went to an open bar wedding. It's painful!

You have to post here for sure when you find out what you are having! My husbands side of the family tends to only make boys so we'll see if we break the trend or not.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2010)

we waited because it's never 100% certain. I know too many people who were told they were having one gender and it ended up the other.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

It's ironic that you're getting depressed over not being able to consume a depressant...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

Ultrasound is limited to grainy images of the baby in the womb. Depending on how baby decides to position him/herself the ultrasound may or may not provide a definitive shot of the crotch area. Technicians will only tell you that baby is a boy if they specifically see a "stem" developing, otherwise they default to a girl with a qualifier of unsurety. What I'm getting at is that you're really never sure of the gender until the baby is born. (even then there's often some ambiguity but we won't go there).

I have heard stories of parents expecting a girl, setting up the room for a little girl and buying all kinds of girl stuff only to have a boy on delivery day. Unfortunately, some people are saddened or disappointed despite the fact that baby is very healthy and beautiful. That's why we waited it out with both our kids. All I wanted was for everybody to be healthy. You can always paint and fix the room however you want to after the fact.

oops i just noticed that snick beat me to this point.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 10, 2010)

That's interesting. I have not known anyone that had them be wrong..."knock on wood". Guess that would just make things interesting! We are planning on doing the room green anyways so it wouldn't be bad. The bad part would be that we will only have one name picked out :huh:


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 10, 2010)

We found out what Mini-Ble was going to be during our ultrasound. The woman was pretty sure that it was a boy because as soon as she went "down there" with the little ultrasound thingamajiggy, she stop and said "It's a boy!" without pausing. My wife must have asked her 3-4 times if she was sure, and she said was sure. Mrs. Ble ended up getting 2-3 more ultrasounds and each one of them verified that it was a boy, so we felt pretty confident. We did paint the room green, so it wouldn't have matter on that end, but it would have sucked to buy girls clothes because we had all of our nephew's hand-me-downs.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2010)

We had 2 names picked out before we knew for either of our kids. We ended up using the un-used girl name from when we were expecting our son for our daughter when she came 2 years later, and had come up with a 2nd boy name incase we had 2 boys instead of 1 of each.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 11, 2010)

We had a girl's name picked out before my wife even got pregnant. It took us almost the entire pregnancy to figure out a boys name that we both liked.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> we waited because it's never 100% certain. I know too many people who were told they were having one gender and it ended up the other.


Happened to us. If the doc says, "I don't see boy parts"... don't think like my wife and automatically "know" it's a girl.

After many pink purchases, we came home with a boy and new paint. My wife still to this day laughs about that surprise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 11, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> After many pink purchases, we came home with a boy and new paint. My wife still to this day laughs about that surprise.


At one of my cousins baby shower, they received a lot of hand knitted girly/pink things like hooded capes, shawls, etc... from imediate family. They came home from the hospital with a baby boy too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 11, 2010)

The ultra-sound tech told us there's a bigger chance of a wrong call when they think it's a girl. Basically, if they see "boy parts", it's a definite thing. Due to positioning of the baby when they take the picture, the relevant parts may not be visible which would give a false "girl" prediction.

They were at least honest with us at the first ultra-sound and told us they weren't sure. However, due to a minor issue with my wife's pregnancy, we had an extra ultra-sound and they told us we were having a boy.


----------



## klk (Mar 11, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> We had a girl's name picked out before my wife even got pregnant. It took us almost the entire pregnancy to figure out a boys name that we both liked.


We're the complete opposite, we've had a boy's name picked out even before we started trying to get pregnant. But we haven't really been able to agree on any girl names yet.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2010)

klk said:


> We're the complete opposite, we've had a boy's name picked out even before we started trying to get pregnant. But we haven't really been able to agree on any girl names yet.


Same with us. Not a single girl name we could agree upon. Good thing, though. A boy came into this world with a name picked out.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a niece who is expecting a boy in a few weeks. She graduated from NC State University - red and white. Arch-rival UNC - Chapel Hill has light blue and white. It was funny at the shower. She got a few "baby blue" things and said she could handle a few, but the nursery theme has NO baby blue. Some navy blue, but no "Carolina blue".


----------



## OSUguy98 (Mar 15, 2010)

We went for our first ultrasound on Friday... everything looks good so far

as with everyone else, they think we're having a girl, but with the "I've been wrong before" tacked on.... We're waiting semi-patiently for the next ultrasound to see if the prediction changes...

Here's basically the best ultrasound pic I've ever seen!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's pretty amazing seeing the ultrasound for the first time. We got a pic of Mini-ble sucking his thumb during ours, and he was sucking it right after he was born too! Amazing stuff.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats, OSUGUY!


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just want to say that over the weekend I went with a friend who just had a baby to start my registry and I was completely overwhelmed by all the "stuff" a baby needs. Wow!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 13, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I just want to say that over the weekend I went with a friend who just had a baby to start my registry and I was completely overwhelmed by all the "stuff" a baby needs. Wow!


We started our registries a few weeks ago, with the intent on adding things a little at a time... once we added all the "big" stuff (crib, dresser,etc) we were too overwhelmed with all the other little things (esp. not REALLY knowing what it is quite yet) to get... you can only pick out so many yellow and green things.... my wife loves blue, blue everything.... but we're pretty sure we're having a girl.... and apparently, social law dictates that girls can't wear blue...

Good luck on the registry setup!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I just want to say that over the weekend I went with a friend who just had a baby to start my registry and I was completely overwhelmed by all the "stuff" a baby needs. Wow!


then there is the stuff that depends on the baby, i.e. a swaddle baby or a sleep sac baby. Mini snick hated swaddling since the nurses tried right after he was born, but he doesn't mind the sleep sacs.

Swings are another baby dependent item, everyone swore by them, their kids calmed down and passed out almost instantly. we bought one out of shear desparation one weekend and minisnick didn't particularly care for it. It is more of a toy than an aide. He prefered his bouncer chair.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 13, 2010)

Mini-mizzou loved the swaddle balnkets (the ones with the velcro), we tried the sleep sacks and it just seemed to irritate him at first. He likes to kick his feet and we thought he felt "trapped". After the first few nights though he got over it.

The swing was a life saver, we could put him in it and he would pass out. The bouncy seat too, the one where they lay down in it and it vibrates and plays music when they kick. He passed out in that MANY times.

Plus, a lot of this stuff we got at garage sales, since we didn't know if it would work on him, we got it second hand at reduced prices. Then if it didn't work, we weren't out a lot of cash.


----------



## klk (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been doing lots of research and window shopping, but haven't purchased or registered anything yet. I found the most useful book that I highly recommend: http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Bargains-8th-Fu...y/dp/1889392332 Its sort of like consumer reports for baby stuff.

I've decided I'm going to take the minimalist approach - I'm only going to buy what is absolutely necessary (crib and carseat for example) and then wait and see what my baby likes before I purchase anything else.

Oh, I guess I haven't announced it on here yet, but we found out we're having a little girl!!! :wub:


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been looking at Baby Bargains and I really like it. My husband is all about only getting neccessities so we are doing the same thing.

Congrats on Team Pink!!

We find out in two weeks and it is going to be a long two weeks!

Just to emphasize how frugal my husband is...instead of buying a baby monitor he wanted to set up our two laptops and have skype on to hear the baby. :wacko:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2010)

oh...related to buying carseat. If you are going to buy the infant carrier with base I HIGHLY RECOMMEND taking your significant other with to the store and grab a small case of formula on your way to the carseat department. Place the case of formula in the carseat (to stimulate baby weight) and try walking around carrying it for a bit. Do this with all the different handle styles, until you both come to an agreement on the handle style, then pick the color/fabric. Your wrists and knees will thank you later.

We both found graco and evenflo handles very uncomfortable to hold on to. We ended up buying babytrend becasue the triangle handle allows more natural grip angles.


----------



## klk (Apr 13, 2010)

Good idea snick. One of the stores we went to had several 10lb weights to simulate the baby. I'm definitely taking hubby with me for the final selection.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 13, 2010)

We bought the Chico (green and gray, don't remember the name), we primarily got it for the maximum capacity of the pumpkin seat and the associated removable base. This sounded good and all, but the seat itself as a result of the higher rating was heavier.

BTW, on carseats, the kind that you put them in after 1 year (blah blah), when you are checking those out check the distance of the cupholders from the area where the kid will be. This is not a case when they are rear facing as the kid will be too young to give snacks to. But when they are forward facing and you aren't in the back with them, those cup holders need to be close to hold snacks and toys. Our little one couldn't reach them until 18 months.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> We bought the Chico (green and gray, don't remember the name), we primarily got it for the maximum capacity of the pumpkin seat and the associated removable base. This sounded good and all, but the seat itself as a result of the higher rating was heavier.


that was another reason we bought the baby trend cuz it had a 30lb limit while others were 25 lbs, but mini snick is going to outgrow his in the length limit, which is 30inches, WAY before the weight capacity. He was 26" at 4 months.


----------



## klk (Apr 13, 2010)

I've heard similar stories that the baby usually outgrows the infant seat by height instead of weight.

I'm heavily leaning towards the Chicco because it seemed easy to adjust the straps and snapped in really easily to the base. The only downside is I've heard it doesn't fit in most strollers or in the front of grocery carts. The carrier seemed as heavy as the rest of them, especially once you put a weight in the thing to simulate the weight of the baby.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 13, 2010)

The chico fit nicely into most grocery carts. the only ones we had problems with were the ones at Sams Club. I think they are built a little longer so the seat didn't catch like I wanted it to. but then again the carts there are big enough to fit him and half a side of beef.

SHAMELESS PLUG ALERT ------ Wifey and some friends are running a couponing/savings site, called froogaloo.com They offer advice on saving money and wifey just posted something about saving for/with baby, so deal abound on baby related items ----- SHAMELESS PLUG ALERT


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got a ton of baby stuff (including car seats) which could use a new home. They were purchased new and only a couple years old. Not looking to get any money for them, so would part with them for the price of shipping...

I'll look through my stuff to get a complete list of what I have and post later.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 13, 2010)

I would like to part with all of our baby stuff, however my wife has plans to reuse it all......again.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 13, 2010)

You and me both.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2010)

We got this as a christmas present, but I wish we got it sooner. It really is a sanity saver sometimes. Minisnick will stop crying 98% of the time if we turn this toy on. I intend to buy it for every babyshower I go to in the future.

http://www.target.com/dp/B000YDDF6O/ref=gp_se_search-results-asin-redirect ://http://www.target.com/dp/B000YDDF6O...-asin-redirect


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> We got this as a christmas present, but I wish we got it sooner. It really is a sanity saver sometimes. Minisnick will stop crying 98% of the time if we turn this toy on. I intend to buy it for every babyshower I go to in the future.
> http://www.target.com/dp/B000YDDF6O/ref=gp_se_search-results-asin-redirect ://http://www.target.com/dp/B000YDDF6O...-asin-redirect ://http://www.target.com/dp/B000YDDF6O...-asin-redirect



My personal opinion is that you could replace this with a myriad of other toys that light up or make annoying beeping sounds and achieve the same results, at least that's how it was for our kids. Admittedly, they liked some more than others, but I think it's each kid's personal preference.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Just to emphasize how frugal my husband is...instead of buying a baby monitor he wanted to set up our two laptops and have skype on to hear the baby. :wacko:


Frugal. yeah that's the ticket. Baby monitors are like $30.

FWIW, Waaayyy back when my kids were small, someone gave use a nightlight/cassette (yes I said cassette, the "kids" are in college now) player that looked like Mother Goose. It came with a lullaby tape and you'd start the tape going and the nighlight would dim with time as the music played. We put the kids (infants) to sleep with it every night and worked great.

I did a quick search. Couldn't find the same machine but this is pretty close.

Nightlight / CD player


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would like to part with all of our baby stuff, however my wife has plans to reuse it all......again.


We sold almost all our baby stuff 3 years ago, when we thought we were done at 2 kids. My wife enjoyed shopping for new baby stuff when #3 came along.

Now that I've attempted to eliminate the possibility of #4, we held a garage sale last week. 8 hours of sale and 2 weeks of my wife prep'ing everyhing and we're $1k in the green. I only wonder what we paid originally for all this stuff. We only sold about half, so we're doing another garage sale in the beginning of May.

Here's #3 a few months ago - he likes mashed potatoes:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 14, 2010)

That is TOOOO funny! How can anybody look at that and not smile?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

mary :) said:


> That is TOOOO funny! How can anybody look at that and not smile?


I can because it shows up as a non-working link for me.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 14, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Now that I've attempted to eliminate the possibility of #4, we held a garage sale last week. 8 hours of sale and 2 weeks of my wife prep'ing everyhing and we're $1k in the green. I only wonder what we paid originally for all this stuff. We only sold about half, so we're doing another garage sale in the beginning of May.


One thing I've found that works well if you're just looking to get rid of your stuff and not worried making the maximum amount of profit, is to sell everything via a tip jar. We did this for my grandfather's estate when he passed last summer and we got rid of EVERYTHING in 3 days. We just put out a jar and asked anyone who stopped by and wanted something that they only pay what they thought was fair. Granted we had a sign up that said any money collected would go to help support a family friend dealing with breast cancer (which is where every penny of the $5k collected went).

Yes, some people just walked up and took stuff without leaving any money, but most of that stuff would normally be found on the $1 table anyways.

We plan on doing something like this later this summer with the proceeds of selling our crap to be added to the kiddo's college fund.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I've attempted to eliminate the possibility of #4, we held a garage sale last week. 8 hours of sale and 2 weeks of my wife prep'ing everyhing and we're $1k in the green. I only wonder what we paid originally for all this stuff. We only sold about half, so we're doing another garage sale in the beginning of May.
> ...


To add to Dex's suggestions you might google and see if there's a"freecycle" site in your area. It's a great way to get rid of "useful" items that you don't need, don't necessarily want any money for, but don't want to see tossed in a landfill. You post what you're getting rid of and people and someone will contact you about picking them up if they can use them. Alternately you can place a "wanted" post if you need something that you think someone might have lying around and want to get rid of. Oft times someone will have what your looking for and just give it to you. It's good for everybody.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2010)

For those ladies expecting, if you plan on nursing and therfore pumping when you go back to work. I HIGHLY recommend the Medela pump in style. The 3 months i've been back at work (prttime) it has worked great. I just received a completely new pump in the mail today because the diaphram had shifted slightly causing a slight loss in vacuum. Customer service is excellent!!!! Well worth the money...even better if you can find lots of coupons. Shortly after creating the babies r us registry i got a $20 off medela coupon in the mail and babies r us had a 20% off a single item coupon. so the deals are out there.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll put in my recommendations for Baby-411 and Toddler-411 as well. They are done by the same authors of Baby Bargains, with the help of a well-known Pediactric doctor.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 20, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> I'll put in my recommendations for Baby-411 and Toddler-411 as well. They are done by the same authors of Baby Bargains, with the help of a well-known Pediactric doctor.



I saw your post in here and thought you had knocked up Mrs. FLBuff again.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put in my recommendations for Baby-411 and Toddler-411 as well. They are done by the same authors of Baby Bargains, with the help of a well-known Pediactric doctor.
> ...


Not yet...


----------



## klk (Apr 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> For those ladies expecting, if you plan on nursing and therfore pumping when you go back to work. I HIGHLY recommend the Medela pump in style. The 3 months i've been back at work (prttime) it has worked great. I just received a completely new pump in the mail today because the diaphram had shifted slightly causing a slight loss in vacuum. Customer service is excellent!!!! Well worth the money...even better if you can find lots of coupons. Shortly after creating the babies r us registry i got a $20 off medela coupon in the mail and babies r us had a 20% off a single item coupon. so the deals are out there.


Yep, this is what I plan to get. Not sure if I want to get the Freestyle or the Pump in Style though.


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 21, 2010)

klk said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > For those ladies expecting, if you plan on nursing and therfore pumping when you go back to work. I HIGHLY recommend the Medela pump in style. The 3 months i've been back at work (prttime) it has worked great. I just received a completely new pump in the mail today because the diaphram had shifted slightly causing a slight loss in vacuum. Customer service is excellent!!!! Well worth the money...even better if you can find lots of coupons. Shortly after creating the babies r us registry i got a $20 off medela coupon in the mail and babies r us had a 20% off a single item coupon. so the deals are out there.
> ...


Yeah I was thinking this pump is what I wanted too. I hate that it's so expensive though. What is the difference in price between the Freestyle and the Pump in Style?

On another note, a week from today we find out what we are having. I can't wait!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


the freestyle is $100 more, but it works handsfree. somedays i think it would be worth the extra money, but other days not. The upfront costs are expensive but cheaper than formula in the long run, especially if you plan on haveing more kids. If you get the pump in style at full price: assuming a can of powdered formula is $15 and you go through a can a week, then you break even after 19 weeks.

Hope the baby cooperates at the ultrasound!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > klk said:
> ...



I'm probably going to lose my man card over this, but I would recommend renting a pump from the hospital. The hospital where my kids were born had a lactation department, and for $40 a month you could rent the nicest pump available which retailed for $500. Mrs. Chucktown quite breast feeding after 3 months so I came out way cheaper renting. Also, you can use your FSA (if you have one) to purchase this stuff tax free.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is going to haunt my dreams. So much for my hot brunettes.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Chuck. My wife had the worst luck with pumps. When they worked, they were great, but for some reason each one we got ended up broken. By the 3rd month with our second child, we were only buying the cheapo $20 pumps which would last about a month before dying.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I agree with Chuck. My wife had the worst luck with pumps. When they worked, they were great, but for some reason each one we got ended up broken. By the 3rd month with our second child, we were only buying the cheapo $20 pumps which would last about a month before dying.


that wouldn't be a problem with medela, they are warranteed for a yr, so no matter how many times it broke they will send a replacement free of charge.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

Just make sure you have something lined out for the "down time" when you're waiting on a replacement.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > klk said:
> ...


Mrs. Buff found a used Medela at Once Upon A Child for a fraction of the price of a brand new one. We thouroughly cleaned and sanitized it, and it worked great.


----------



## knelli (Apr 23, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> For those ladies expecting, if you plan on nursing and therfore pumping when you go back to work. I HIGHLY recommend the Medela pump in style. The 3 months i've been back at work (prttime) it has worked great. I just received a completely new pump in the mail today because the diaphram had shifted slightly causing a slight loss in vacuum. Customer service is excellent!!!! Well worth the money...even better if you can find lots of coupons. Shortly after creating the babies r us registry i got a $20 off medela coupon in the mail and babies r us had a 20% off a single item coupon. so the deals are out there.


Medela is the best, don't even bother with anything else!!! I have had excellent experience with their customer service as well...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 26, 2010)

offshoot from the 10k thread.... What are your experiences with thermometers? easiest/most accurate/recommendation for the registry/etc?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 26, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> offshoot from the 10k thread.... What are your experiences with thermometers? easiest/most accurate/recommendation for the registry/etc?



Unfortunately, the most accurate is rectal, you can get a digital one for $10. When they get older and won't tolerate that, the infrared ear thermometer is acceptable.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 26, 2010)

Sooooooo... is it common for people to stop using the rectal thermometer around age 31?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 26, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Sooooooo... is it common for people to stop using the rectal thermometer around age 31?



I'm reminded of a Master slacker quote from last week:

"penetration.....that is all"


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 28, 2010)

Found out today we are having a BOY!!! Very excited!! More importantly everything looks perfect with him!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Found out today we are having a BOY!!! Very excited!! More importantly everything looks perfect with him!!


Woohoo!! great news.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats! Our boy has been a lot of fun.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats!! We go for our 2nd ultrasound on May 7, and hopefully find out that she really is a she and not a "I think its a girl"

of course, we have to have the 1hr glucose test done sometime before then...

again... congrats!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> congrats!! We go for our 2nd ultrasound on May 7, and hopefully find out that she really is a she and not a "I think its a girl"
> of course, we have to have the 1hr glucose test done sometime before then...
> 
> again... congrats!!


there is no *we* in the 1hr glucose test, unless you plan on taking the test too just for fun. i highly recommend the cola flavor. I had the lemonlime flavor for the one hour and i had a really hard time drinking it, but I had the cola flavored for the 3hr (scored 131 on 1 hr and dr used 130 as cutoff for needing 3 hr) and no troubles throwing that back.


----------



## klk (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats Melanie!!! That's great news!!


----------



## Paul S (Apr 28, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Found out today we are having a BOY!!! Very excited!! More importantly everything looks perfect with him!!


Congrats!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats!! We go for our 2nd ultrasound on May 7, and hopefully find out that she really is a she and not a "I think its a girl"
> ...


There is no *we* in taking the test, true.... but I'll be there beside her, so we still have to have it done...


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats OSUguy98, we are expecting a second little one in Nov. We have a 2 1/2 yr old boy, and should find out in June what this one is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> There is no *we* in taking the test, true.... but I'll be there beside her, so we still have to have it done...


that's nice of you.

congrats on # 2 wvgirl


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats wvgirl!

My boss just told me today she is expecting so now there are 2 pregnant ladies in this office which should make it interesting!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 28, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Congrats wvgirl!My boss just told me today she is expecting so now there are 2 pregnant ladies in this office which should make it interesting!


Thanks Melanie 11, congrats to you too!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Congrats wvgirl!My boss just told me today she is expecting so now there are 2 pregnant ladies in this office which should make it interesting!


good thing now is there is more potential use for a mommy's room for pumping at work.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats WV!


----------



## klk (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats wvgirl!!!



snickerd3 said:


> good thing now is there is more potential use for a mommy's room for pumping at work.


I found out one of my coworkers was pregnant (she was due approximately 1 month later than me). This is her second child and she recently found out that she's having identical twin girls!!! Yikes!!

I spoke with our office admin manager - she's going to set up a "mommy" room for us in an unused area of the office, including a mini-fridge. Our office building (21 floors) has a mommy room in the womens locker room on the first floor but it's for the entire building, which I've heard can get busy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2010)

I want a daddy room at work. It would have a keg of beer and dads could go have a drink after work and relax a little before we go home. I wonder how that would go over with HR?


----------



## klk (Apr 28, 2010)

That would be awesome! But only if the women could have access to it too. I mean, if men really wanted to use the mommy room for pumping, I wouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 28, 2010)

Alright, change of subject - this could go entirely too far south for any of us...

So, my middle child was counting months until she turns 7 last night.

Why is it that 6 wasn't bad when she turned 6, but to hear her mention 7 just absolutely sounded foreign?

7 - I'm not ready for her to be 7 yet.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Alright, change of subject - this could go entirely too far south for any of us...
> So, my middle child was counting months until she turns 7 last night.
> 
> Why is it that 6 wasn't bad when she turned 6, but to hear her mention 7 just absolutely sounded foreign?
> ...


7 is better than 17!!!

But, really, you have to get ready for her to turn 7 and 8 and 9 and 10 ... and 21. Responsible parents help their children grow up into good adults. You will look back one day and hopefully say, "We did okay."


----------



## snickerd3 (May 5, 2010)

Another thought. For bottles when you go back to work, or for daddy feeding baby. We have used breastflow by first years since the begining and had no troubles. The only complaint I have is the oz markings on the bottle are not accurate. some bottles under estimate while others overestimate, even from the same package (job lot).


----------



## bigray76 (May 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I want a daddy room at work. It would have a keg of beer and dads could go have a drink after work and relax a little before we go home. I wonder how that would go over with HR?



You can't discriminate in the work place... sounds like a home run to me!


----------



## Melanie11 (May 6, 2010)

My boss told me yesterday they will be putting blinds on my office door (which has glass on it) so I can pump in my office when I come back. The door already has a lock so that will be nice! I have always wanted blinds anyways!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> My boss told me yesterday they will be putting blinds on my office door (which has glass on it) so I can pump in my office when I come back. The door already has a lock so that will be nice! I have always wanted blinds anyways!


double bonus


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 6, 2010)

I'd love to be allowed to have my door shut... I have a window to the outside world, which is oddly similar to the default WinXP background... no windows to the office... but if I could shut my door, it might keep the "Hey, how do I do this in Microstation" questions to a minimum....

We go in for an ultrasound tomorrow morning... hopefully, we'll get a definite on if it's a girl or not... In other news, Mrs OSUguy failed the 1 hour glucose test, scoring a 134... She did the 3 hr test yesterday morning, so we're waiting for results... Oddly enough, she felt better doing the 3hr test (stronger dose, rather than larger dose)... So we'll see how all that turns out...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> I'd love to be allowed to have my door shut... I have a window to the outside world, which is oddly similar to the default WinXP background... no windows to the office... but if I could shut my door, it might keep the "Hey, how do I do this in Microstation" questions to a minimum....
> We go in for an ultrasound tomorrow morning... hopefully, we'll get a definite on if it's a girl or not... In other news, Mrs OSUguy failed the 1 hour glucose test, scoring a 134... She did the 3 hr test yesterday morning, so we're waiting for results... Oddly enough, she felt better doing the 3hr test (stronger dose, rather than larger dose)... So we'll see how all that turns out...


Interpretation of the 1 hr glucose test results is very subjective. Some drs base on 140 others 130. There is no universal agreement on the correct #. The conservative drs go with the 130 and require the 3hr to try to catch the extra 10% that will actually have GD. She is mostly likely ok.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 6, 2010)

That's what we've read/heard/etc... She didn't fast before the first one... she had breakfast 5 minutes before we left to have the test done (the 1 hr test)... I'm sure that sausage gravy and biscuits is not the best meal to eat before you take that test... But they did tell her to fast before this test... so hopefully the startch/carbs/etc that was in the biscuit/etc skewed the results...

she's actually not looking forward to the Dr. appt. tomorrow because she hates the Dr. and doesn't want to hear about the failed test...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> That's what we've read/heard/etc... She didn't fast before the first one... she had breakfast 5 minutes before we left to have the test done (the 1 hr test)... I'm sure that sausage gravy and biscuits is not the best meal to eat before you take that test... But they did tell her to fast before this test... so hopefully the startch/carbs/etc that was in the biscuit/etc skewed the results...
> she's actually not looking forward to the Dr. appt. tomorrow because she hates the Dr. and doesn't want to hear about the failed test...


She doesn't want to hear that she failed the test or will the dr scold her for something that is out of her control?


----------



## Melanie11 (May 6, 2010)

Is the glucose test a standard test for PG woman? I haven't heard anything about it so far from my Dr's.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Is the glucose test a standard test for PG woman? I haven't heard anything about it so far from my Dr's.


yep. done at 28 weeks


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 6, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> She doesn't want to hear that she failed the test or will the dr scold her for something that is out of her control?


She doesn't want to hear him scold her... she's hates Drs anyhow... and the last thing she needs is another person telling her she's doing something wrong (esp. if she can't control it)


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 10, 2010)

Well, the 2nd ultrasound went well! We couldn't get a clear picture of her face, but we do now know it is a girl! The ultrasound tech was nicer this time (same woman) and she apologized that she couldn't get a clear picture of her face... She (the baby) had both arms up over her face, and her legs folded up over her arms... To quote the ultrasound tech---"She's really flexible"...... But she takes after her mom, always hiding from the camera

Of course, the bad news is that Mrs. OSU failed the 3hr glucose test.... I forget what her numbers were exactly, but she failed the first hour by 50+ points.... and the 2nd by 30+.... but she passed the final hour, under the limit by 15 to 20.... The Dr. seemed kinda shocked that it was so bad to start, but she still passed the overall... So he's sending us to see a nutritionist/dietitian/etc/etc to further figure out what's going on... So Mrs OSU didn't have as good a weekend as she would've liked to have for her first mother's day... She's spent much of the last few days trying not to be teary-eyed... She's not looking forward to possible injections/etc, or the possible harm it could cause the baby...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2010)

sometimes diet and exercise is all it takes. I think the only effect on the baby is the chance it will be bigger. congrats on the confirmed girl!


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks!! now we just have to narrow down the 3 girl names... we have a 12-letter last name... and she's got her heart set on Rosalie for the middle name.... so the first name has to be short..... right now, the 3 names are Olivia, Ella, and Lily....

The hospital called a little bit ago to set up an appointment... They told her she'd have to take a blood test after every meal for the duration of her pregnancy... but didn't specify if diet/exercise was the fix, or oral meds or injections.... Appt. is Friday.... fun fun fun


----------



## Paul S (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like girl names that we tossed around, except we went with Alivia for one of our girls.

How many weeks are left?


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 10, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Sounds like girl names that we tossed around, except we went with Alivia for one of our girls.
> How many weeks are left?


She's due Aug 7th.... but the Dr. said from the ultrasound, they may move that est. to Aug 4th....

Hmm... I've not seen that spelling of Olivia/Alivia before... hmm... ORW, ARW, ERW, LRW... who knows...


----------



## maryannette (May 10, 2010)

Congrats, OSU. I had gestational diabetes with my 1st daughter, but not 2nd. That is unusual--there is a very high probability that it will be an issue subsequent pregnancies. It was not as bad as I thought it would be and my understanding is that very few women need injections or even medication for it. I was just put on a diabetic diet for the last several months. No sugar, mostly. It was a LOT of food and I quit gaining weight at one point. They said the baby was likely going to be big. The stupid doc scared me one time telling me that she could be up to 13 pounds. She was under 8 lbs. I hope your wife does as well as I did when I was pregnant. I hope she's doing well.


----------



## maryannette (May 10, 2010)

Oh, and I love the name Olivia, but Ella Rosalie is very pretty together.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 10, 2010)

So far the baby is 2 lbs 6 oz. and they said she's in the 58% percentile for size/weight... so everything so far looks normal... The Dr. said not to be too alarmed, that Mrs. OSU was at a healthy weight... the baby was at a healthy weight.... and everything else looked normal...


----------



## Melanie11 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on your little girl!!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2010)

mary :) said:


> Oh, and I love the name Olivia, but Ella Rosalie is very pretty together.


 another vote for ella rosalie here, but you can always wait to see what she looks like before settling on one.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 10, 2010)

We're trying to use one of the 3 names a week (starting this week... with Olivia) when we talk about the nursery, or buying clothes,etc,etc,etc... trying to figure out which we're most comfortable with, which sounds better to us, and which just seems right.... I do think it'll be an "In the Hospital" decision though....


----------



## Melanie11 (May 10, 2010)

That's a good idea! We need to use the names we are contemplating to see what we think. I never thought of doing that!


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 10, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> That's a good idea! We need to use the names we are contemplating to see what we think. I never thought of doing that!


That's one thing good about knowing what you are having you can give him or her a name. I picked out our son's first name (Noah) and my husband picked the middle (Christian). I used to talk to him when I would drive to work, I am sure other drivers thought I was talking to myself. With this one we think we have a boy's name, but still undecided on any for girls. We'll know in June what it is. Also you should yell the names out a couple of times and see how it flows! You know your in trouble when your parents yell all three of your names.


----------



## ElCid03 (May 10, 2010)

Baby ElCid cut her first tooth today!


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 10, 2010)

Evening folks.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2010)

If I ever have a Junior Supe of the male persuasion, it's going to be Dexter.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 11, 2010)

Dexter?

or

Dexter?


----------



## Melanie11 (May 11, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good idea! We need to use the names we are contemplating to see what we think. I never thought of doing that!
> ...


I love the name Noah! That was my first choice. But my husband can't get on board with it because he had a bad student named Noah (he's a teacher) and can't get past it. So we are still deciding.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Dexter?
> or
> 
> Dexter?



Inspired by the first one actually. Heard the name and I liked it!


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 11, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Melanie11 said:
> ...



Funny how we related names to people we know. I like Griffin, but my husband works with a guy named that and he said that man was as dumb as a rock and he couldn't name his son Griffin. I gave him a list of 25 names that I liked with our first one and he picked 3 he liked off it. I really liked Noah and so he said okay if he could pick the middle name. I reluctantly agreed because he had been suggesting names like Hector and Arthur and those weren't the worst, and I am not sure if that was to annoy me or if it was when he told me a reasonable name I'd go with it which is what happened. He came in and said how about Christian? I said yes that sounds great. I didn't want to give him anymore time to think of another ridiculous names. Of course you have that thought will he look like a Noah, and my husband says what does a Noah look like? Noah means peaceful which is not my son, but Noah seems to fit him otherwise. We like Jonah Lee if this one is a boy and I kind of like Ryleigh for a girl and he likes Paige. Still in the think tank though on girls names.

Good luck!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2010)

It's funny that you were wondering if your son would look like a Noah. We picked the name for our son probably about 2 months before he was born (we had a girls name since we got married) and from the moment I saw him, I knew it fit. Looking at him now, I couldn't imagine him having a different name.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> Ryleigh for a girl



Coincidentally, that's Junior's name, spelling and all.

Unfortunately she picked up a southern drawl, so it's "RAHLLY".


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryleigh for a girl
> ...



Unfortunate, I think not. I love my kids' southern accents.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2010)

there's a difference between a southern accent and a drawl. When the drawl is so bad you can't understand what someone is saying is unfortunate. A slight southern accent can be cute. My husbands stepgrandmothers drawl is so bad it is very difficult to understand a word she says, and she is a lifelong southern IL resident.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Dexter?
> or
> 
> Dexter?



&lt;---Or Dex


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> she is a lifelong southern IL resident.



I wouldn't consider that a southern drawl/accent. I'd call that a southern IL drawl/accent.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

When we picked names for our 2 little ones, we had 2 rules:

1) They would share initials with us (boy = my initials, girl = wife's)

2) The name had to "flow." I have a very unusual last name that is hard to pronounce, so we had to figure out syllable/consonant/vowel sounds that work with the name.

We also wanted to give our Daughter a flexible name (Alexandra), so depending on how she grows up we can adjust her nickname accordingly. It allows her to have the option of a "male" nickname (Alex) for the work/office environment, she could have a "cute" nickname (Lexi, Sandra, Alexis) if she grows up into a "princess". Having a "male" nickname can provide a certain extra level of equality at the workplace (depending on where she works). For example, my wife's Maiden name is Maxwell so she grew up being called Max. When she worked at Home Depot at the Contractor's desk, she found that when the advice came from "Max" it was accepted, but when it was from Amanda many gave the "she's a girl, what does she know" type of responses.


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > she is a lifelong southern IL resident.
> ...



Well, living in Southern :wv: my kids most likely will have the southern hillbilly accent. If anyone listened to the people form the mine disaster, I work 30 minutes from that location and that is how we sound. I ordered a computer and the woman on the phone said where are you from and I told her, she said I thought so, to which I replied you must be from the northern states. She said she was from North Dakota. So everyone has an accent to someone else.


----------



## StructuralPoke (May 11, 2010)

Little Structural #2 is on his/her way! Thanksgiving day is what the OB math says. Our little butterball!

Our 1st thinks that it is going to be a sister because it's in "mommy's tummy and [he] has a brother in [his] tummy". That's kind of cute, but makes me think of the alien in Spaceballs. Yes Spaceballs not Alien because Spaceballs is funnier.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 11, 2010)

^^ LOL! I love spaceballs!

Congrats on all of the little ones everyone!!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2010)

Congrats StructuralPoke!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Melanie11 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2010)

StructuralPoke said:


> Little Structural #2 is on his/her way! Thanksgiving day is what the OB math says. Our little butterball!
> Our 1st thinks that it is going to be a sister because it's in "mommy's tummy and [he] has a brother in [his] tummy". That's kind of cute, but makes me think of the alien in Spaceballs. Yes Spaceballs not Alien because Spaceballs is funnier.


congrats! And I totally agree spaceballs is definitely funnier


----------



## Melanie11 (May 11, 2010)

I really like the song that plays when the alien pops out! "Hello my baby, hello my darlin"


----------



## MonteBiker (May 11, 2010)

Well, we have quite the update for the day. Ms. Biker and I have been doing work around the house to get ready for our little one and I have half the house a little discombobulated and Mini-Biker decided to show up this morning just to surprise us. Mom and mini are doing well and are trying to get some rest. It had been a long night. Wife's water broke but did not have any heavy contractions so I decided to put a second coat of paint on the ceiling I am working on before we headed over to the hospital. Had to send a friend out for a baby book as we were still waiting for this week to get a couple things done. 7lb4oz and 20". He seems happy and pretty sleepy for now. Should be an adventure from here.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Biker. Sounds like you had a similar story to when my first was born. During the 2 days my wife was recovering in the hospital, I was at home assembling the crib, swing, rocking chair, etc...


----------



## mizzoueng (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Biker and Struct!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2010)

MonteBiker said:


> Well, we have quite the update for the day. Ms. Biker and I have been doing work around the house to get ready for our little one and I have half the house a little discombobulated and Mini-Biker decided to show up this morning just to surprise us. Mom and mini are doing well and are trying to get some rest. It had been a long night. Wife's water broke but did not have any heavy contractions so I decided to put a second coat of paint on the ceiling I am working on before we headed over to the hospital. Had to send a friend out for a baby book as we were still waiting for this week to get a couple things done. 7lb4oz and 20". He seems happy and pretty sleepy for now. Should be an adventure from here.


congrats! Very cute definitely a keeper.


----------



## Melanie11 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!! He is adorable. How early was he?


----------



## klk (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Biker! Glad to hear you have a happy baby!


----------



## MonteBiker (May 11, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Congrats!! He is adorable. How early was he?


Two weeks... So not enough to be a health problem but enough that it caught us a little off guard and under prepared. Doesn't he realize that work wanted me to be fully billable up to the due date?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Biker!! I think we had the nursery completed by the time Mrs. Ble was 7 months, so we didn't have to worry about being surprised. Of course, it helped that we had almost everything given to us by family so we didn't have to buy much.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## MonteBiker (May 11, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Congrats Biker!! I think we had the nursery completed by the time Mrs. Ble was 7 months, so we didn't have to worry about being surprised. Of course, it helped that we had almost everything given to us by family so we didn't have to buy much.


The nice thing is that the nursery was one of the first rooms we redid. The problem is that the great room (about 45sqft with a vaulted ceiling) is the last room we have been working on. We have been removing all of the texured popcorn ceilings and been redoing them as flat. Started the great room on Saturday and we currently have all of our couches and furniture spread out over the dining room, guest bedroom and our piano is in the hallway. just a little tight. I have to go and install the ceiling fan and then we can put everything back in. I may sneak out for a few hours tomorrow and polish it off. It has been a good day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2010)

MonteBiker said:


> the great room (about 45sqft with a vaulted ceiling)


45 sq. ft. is hardly "great", no matter how high the ceilings are.


----------



## MonteBiker (May 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MonteBiker said:
> 
> 
> > the great room (about 45sqft with a vaulted ceiling)
> ...


Sorry, That should have said 450sqft... been a little tired today. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2010)

MonteBiker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > MonteBiker said:
> ...


Don't mind me. I'm just a smartass.


----------



## maryannette (May 12, 2010)

Congrats on the good news, guys!



Dexman PE said:


> ... so depending on how she grows up we can adjust her nickname accordingly. It allows her to have the option of a "male" nickname (Alex) for the work/office environment, she could have a "cute" nickname (Lexi, Sandra, Alexis) if she grows up into a "princess". Having a "male" nickname can provide a certain extra level of equality at the workplace (depending on where she works).


Smart thinking. Hopefully, by time the next generation is in the workforce, there won't be a need to have a "male identity" to be taken seriously. It has changed a lot in 20 years and I think the next 20 years will change a lot more.


----------



## Katiebug (May 25, 2010)

Well, I've been MIA for quite a while. Between work, grad school, and home life things have been a zoo. But it's for good reason - Mr. Bug and I are expecting our first baby in just a few months! August 11th, to be exact (I know kiddos rarely come on their due date). I'll be 29 weeks along tomorrow and time is really flying.

I spent most of my first trimester in a fog; between persistent severe nausea (requiring medication) and the fatigue I was like a zombie. I have no idea how I managed to work full time and go to school at night! Mr. Bug was a champ with household chores and cooking because I came home and fell asleep most nights. Then we started out the second trimester with a bang with what ended up as a false positive on my genetic screening test. Three worry-filled weeks and one successful amniocentesis later we were reassured that our baby's chromosomes were in the proper configuration. Things have gone very smoothly and without complications since then - although I had a borderline result on my gestational diabetes screening and now have to take the full 3-hour test.

We elected not to find out if "Marvin" is a boy or girl until delivery, even though the amnio could have told us. It was tempting, but we decided to have baby #1 be a surprise and we'll decide with future babies if we want to find out at the ultrasound or not. So far we're very content with the decision to wait until birth and we're setting up a very gender-neutral nursery.

I didn't tell my boss until I was about 15 weeks along, and I told my team at 17 weeks. In a real shocker, I was just promoted recently with a very generous raise. I had assumed that my promotion would be on hold this year ostensibly due to the economy, and that they wouldn't promote me until they knew I was coming back after the pregnancy, but they really surprised me with this. I've also been very pleasantly surprised by the reaction of my coworkers - I haven't been treated differently, although for the last month or so as the bump has expanded the guys tend to be pretty protective of me when it comes to carrying heavy things or working on my feet for a long period of time. I still go out to our test facility and in general do most of the hands-on stuff that I did prior to my pregnancy - thanks, EH&amp;S manager!

I will be returning to work full time after about 12 weeks off. I'm taking a yearlong LOA from grad school which is OK since my company's recent changes to their tuition payment program would have forced me to spread my remaining coursework out anyways. This also means that my PE prep is going to be put on hold a little longer, but I still have 8+ years left on my EIT. When the time comes I'll just have to figure out how to study for that test with a toddler running around!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2010)

congrats katie!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2010)

Congrats katiebug!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats!! and good luck on the 3hr glucose test!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 25, 2010)

Welcome back, Katie! I was wondering where you were. Sorry that trimester #1 was so difficult. Congratulations!


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2010)

Katiebug glad to hear things aer coming up roses for you. Enjoy carrying baby around inside cause once they break loose the fun really starts. Hope the rosy trend continues.


----------



## maryannette (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations, Katie!!!


----------



## Melanie11 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats!!! And good for you for staying Team Green. You are stronger than I am! I am due exactly a month after you and I agree time is flying!


----------



## klk (May 25, 2010)

Wow Katie! Congrats! You're due three days before me! Hopefully you pass the 3hr glucose test. I also failed the 1hr glucose screening, so I get to go in tomorrow for the 3hr test.


----------



## cement (May 25, 2010)

What an exciting time! Congrats and best wishes to both of you!


----------



## PE_at_large (May 26, 2010)

Babies are wonderful gifts from God. But without careful rearing, and most importantly, careful naming, they can grow up to be real douchebags.

Naming a boy something trendy or fancy sounding is a sure-fire recipe for a douchebag. Please, mothers and fathers, name your children only by the simplest names. John (always with an h). Mark. Steve. Harry. Sue. Tom.

Names to avoid: Jeremiah. Meriweather. Brandon. Caine (or Kane). Todd. etc.

Glad to be of service, and congratulations to all!


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 26, 2010)

PE_at_large said:


> Names to avoid: Jeremiah. Meriweather. Brandon. Caine (or Kane). Todd. etc.


Reminds me of the George Carlin bit about names: (rough quote)

"Hey TODD, I'm Tucker"

"Hey Tucker, I'm TODD"

"I bet you 10 times out of 10 that Jimmie, Vinnie and Bill can kick the ass of Cody, Tucker and TODD!"


----------



## csb (May 26, 2010)

Congrats! I also muddled through full time work and grad school while puking up everything I ate. I'm also glad I had a husband who let me sleep! You will get back to grad school and finish with no problems and right now you're working on your biggest project ever...making a human!


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

Congrats katiebug! Good luck with the little one. The first is always exciting because of all the unknowns.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

PE_at_large said:


> Babies are wonderful gifts from God. But without careful rearing, and most importantly, careful naming, they can grow up to be real douchebags.
> Naming a boy something trendy or fancy sounding is a sure-fire recipe for a douchebag. Please, mothers and fathers, name your children only by the simplest names. John (always with an h). Mark. Steve. Harry. Sue. Tom.
> 
> Names to avoid: Jeremiah. Meriweather. Brandon. Caine (or Kane). Todd. etc.
> ...


You're still mad at your parents for naming you Meriweather, huh?


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 27, 2010)

Here's one of the latest ultrasound pics... Mrs. OSU is checking her glucose 4 times a day now, so far she hasn't had any issues with number being out of range (under 100 fasting, under 120 2 hrs after each meal)... There has been a couple/few numbers in the low 120s but the Dr told us not to worry unless is was trending up... So far so good...

The baby's room should get painted this weekend... the closet has been stripped to bare walls and painted in prep for the new closet system going in.... I figured a 11' long bar, 6ft off the ground would be a pretty inefficient use of space for clothes that are only about 2ft long to begin with...

The carpet guy is coming tomorrow to measure the whole house (save the bathroom and kitchen and basement).... So hopefully we can get carpet down before min-OSU arrives


----------



## Ble_PE (May 27, 2010)

That's awesome OSU! I remember one of the first ultrasounds we had, mini-ble was sucking his thumb. After he was born and given to my wife, he started sucking it again. The whole thing is amazing, enjoy it!


----------



## mizzoueng (May 27, 2010)

OSU, I thought the same thing about the inefficient use of closet space. We ended up going to BB&amp;B and bought an "expander". It basically adds 1 or 2 more rods by hanging off the normal rod. Works really well for baby clothes and mini-mizzou is now into 2T and it all still fits in the openings.

I know it seems like "one more thing" but the aspect of not having to cut and install two more rods and then removing them 4 years down the road, patching the drywall, and repainting is worth it.


----------



## MA_PE (May 27, 2010)

> I figured a 11' long bar, 6ft off the ground would be a pretty inefficient


you aren't kidding.

1) I doubt you'd easily find stools that would work with that height and

2) if you did they'd be a PITA to try to get up on.

great picture. glad things are going as planned.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 27, 2010)

We just spent the ~$180 on a rubbermaid 6'-10' closet system... looks to be pretty flexible... but with my luck, they'll discontinue the "Home Free" series within a month and we won't be able to find any of the accessories


----------



## klk (May 28, 2010)

Well, it turns out I do have gestational diabetes. I'm looking at it as a good thing though, because it will force me to eat better, which hopefully will transition over into better eating habits after pregnancy. Unfortunately, I see a lot of meal planning in my future . . .


----------



## Dexman PE (May 28, 2010)

klk said:


> Well, it turns out I do have gestational diabetes. I'm looking at it as a good thing though, because it will force me to eat better, which hopefully will transition over into better eating habits after pregnancy. Unfortunately, I see a lot of meal planning in my future . . .


My SIL was told a week ago she has it too. She had it during her last pregnancy, so she already knows the routine but for some dumbass reason doesn't follow it.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it turns out I do have gestational diabetes. I'm looking at it as a good thing though, because it will force me to eat better, which hopefully will transition over into better eating habits after pregnancy. Unfortunately, I see a lot of meal planning in my future . . .
> ...




my sil is the same way. firt baby was only like 7#12oz, so shereally isn't taking it all to seriously


----------



## Katiebug (Jun 1, 2010)

klk said:


> Well, it turns out I do have gestational diabetes. I'm looking at it as a good thing though, because it will force me to eat better, which hopefully will transition over into better eating habits after pregnancy. Unfortunately, I see a lot of meal planning in my future . . .


That's a bummer! I ended up passing my 3-hour, which was a surprise to me since I tested as insulin resistant/prediabetic about 3 years ago. I know bloodwork can change but I was not optimistic. I really could use better eating habits regardless...I've been such a sugar junkie the last few months and I know it's not good for me!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2010)

so how are all you moms-to-be doing with the summer heat?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mrs. OSU is doing well so far... of course, we have a family picnic thing this Sunday... and then there's that outdoor wedding a week before she's due (something tells me we won't be at that one)... She goes back to the Dr. this Friday for another routine visit... every 2 weeks now... Meanwhile, I've been killing myself trying to get everything done before the baby gets here...

Little OSU's room has a fresh coat of paint, and as of yesterday, new carpet (with some touch-ups needed to the new paint...)... We're getting new carpet everywhere (except the basement/kitchen/bathroom) in the house.... But just our luck, something was wrong with one of the carpet rolls, and the installer refused to install it.... which is good.... but that also means we have to wait another 2-3 weeks for another roll.... Which is something that Mrs. OSU is not liking very much... Nor is she liking the seams in the carpet in the areas where it's already installed...

All in all everything else is going well... We had the baby shower a week and a half ago.... lots of food... lots of people (60ish)... relatively stress free...


----------



## klk (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how I feel about the weather. I should be happy that we've had an unseasonably cold spring here (already passed the record rainfall for June), but I didn't expect to need a maternity coat with an August due date, so my coats have been severely inadequate for the last few months. Luckily I've got AC at home and work so I'm hoping it won't be a big deal when it warms up. It doesn't really get that hot here anyway.

As for me, the diabetes thing has been a struggle - some days my levels are awesome, other days they're above the limit (although not that bad). I basically eat the same stuff everyday, so its been really puzzling my doctors. I'm on medication, but since I'm taking the absolute lowest dose possible (next highest dose makes me hypoglycemic), its been pretty difficult to control. We decide next week if I need to go to insulin, which will be a lot easier to control. I've been eating a lot better and not gaining much weight (I've gained less than 10 lbs from when I got pregnant). granted I was overweight to begin with and it seems like a lot of that weight is starting to go to the baby. As long as the baby is healthy, that's fine by me.

Of course, now that I have GD, I am considered high risk, so I get to go in for weekly appointments now (I'm 32 weeks) and each appt will include non-stress testing. Just had an ultrasound that confirmed the baby hasn't been affected by my gestational diabetes, so I'm happy to know that - they estimate her weight at 3lbs 14 oz. I also found out I'll be induced before my due date, so its kind of nice to know it won't go any longer than that. I'm hoping the baby stays head down so I won't automatically need a c-section.

Over the weekend, I think I strained either a ligament or muscle in my abdomen which makes it painful to move (the doctors can't figure out what's wrong, but at least the baby is fine). but the hubby has been great taking up the extra house duties like cooking and cleaning, so I can veg out on the couch.

Nursery is painted, furniture should be delivered in a week or two, and hubby is scrambling to get the master bath remodel completed. The summer is so full of social stuff, it will be cutting it close to get it done. I sort of feel bad that I'm so useless right now around the house, but then I remember that growing a baby is hard work and then I don't feel so bad


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Had are official sonogram! Looks like we are having a girl! So we have decided to name her Ryleigh.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## csb (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, guy. The doc says everything is right on target so that is the most important thing.


----------



## klk (Jul 1, 2010)

congrats wvgirl. That's great news!

Well, I have some exciting news of my own - at 33 weeks, my membranes ruptured and I started having pre-term contractions yesterday. 13 hours later, Emily arrived into our world. she's relatively healthy for a premie, 4 lbs 6 oz, but needs to stay in the NICU for a few weeks to get a little more help developing her lungs. I'm doing really well as labor went relatively quickly once we realized I was actually going to have a baby that day. Luckily she didn't appear to be affected by my diabetes and my sugar levels are returning to normal (without medications). I got to hold her for the first time this morning and she's so precious! I go back down in 30 minutes for some more bonding time. I'll post pictures when we get some that don't have tubes everywhere - those pictures are kind of scary looking . . .

We're scrambling now to figure out what we need to do for work and home. This wasn't something we had remotely anticipated.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, congrats klk! I hope everything goes OK in the NICU, but I am sure it will.

:appl:


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats klk.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats klk! Hope you get to take her home soon!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats klk!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats klk! That's great! :multiplespotting:


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 2, 2010)

klk: congrats! sounds like everything is going well despite your complications. I hope you and new baby are home soon.


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats! We'll be praying for her to put on weight and get home soon!


----------



## Paul S (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats!!! Everyone is healthy and happy!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2010)

congrats KLK!!! and best wishes for a speedy home coming


----------



## maryannette (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations, klk! Hope Emily does well and comes home soon.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations, klk!


----------



## ktulu (Jul 6, 2010)

FL,

I went back to the beginning of this thread and read a little bit. Cannot believe it has been over 2 years!! Where has the time gone??

bigray - how are the twins?

Here is Mackenzie now:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 6, 2010)

ktulu said:


> FL,
> I went back to the beginning of this thread and read a little bit. Cannot believe it has been over 2 years!! Where has the time gone??
> 
> bigray - how are the twins?
> ...


Cute! I'll post a pic of mini-Buff when I get a chance.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats klk and wvgirl!


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on your little one's arrival, klk! I'm glad Emily is doing well. We have friends whose first arrived at 32 weeks - she spent almost a month in the NICU to grow and gain weight, but today she's a healthy, active three year old.

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. My, how time flies! Last week my doctor noted a significant weight gain (9-10 pounds in 2 weeks) and you could have knocked both of us over with a feather because it sure as heck didn't seem like I could have gained that much so fast. I haven't even been very hungry lately and had relatively little swelling prior to that point. He re-weighed me because he was sure the assistant had written it down wrong - but no, the scale didn't lie! That sort of weight gain can be the first sign of preeclampsia and since I'm at high risk for developing it due to family history, he was taking no chances. My blood pressure was not officially "high", which was a good sign. He also ran bloodwork to check my liver and kidney function and so far there's no sign of serious trouble. He did an ultrasound and non-stress test to check on the baby and fortunately Baby Bug is doing beautifully in there, which was a real relief.

It does mean that weekly visits have started so he can monitor me and the baby more closely - but usually they start weekly visits at 36 weeks anyways. It's just a precaution at this point and we're glad the doctor is so proactive in taking good care of us.

We've made a lot of progress on getting ready for Baby Bug. My shower was a week and a half ago and everyone was so generous. The nursery is almost ready; Mr. Bug finished painting the closet shelving this weekend and I've done all of the baby's laundry and put everything away. The rest of the house is coming along. Mr. Bug did some substantial DIY plumbing so that our downstairs bathroom tub works properly again. I'm definitely nesting - and have needed to be reminded several times to take breaks and rest! The heat is really tough on me despite spending the day in an air conditioned office and going home to an air conditioned house. I just feel the heat big time, and my ankles/feet swell like mad. My poor veggie garden has been sadly neglected this year because I can't even go out to tend the plants as much as I usually do.

Work is insane right now and it's compounded by my desire to wrap up my major projects in the next 2-3 weeks so that if I happen to deliver a week or two early, my tasks can be transitioned more easily to my coworkers. I'll work right up until I go into labor or am induced because I want to save my PTO for my 12 weeks off after the baby's arrival!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Katiebug said:


> Work is insane right now and it's compounded by my desire to wrap up my major projects in the next 2-3 weeks so that if I happen to deliver a week or two early, my tasks can be transitioned more easily to my coworkers. I'll work right up until I go into labor or am induced because I want to save my PTO for my 12 weeks off after the baby's arrival!


Good luck with your remaining weeks. Hopefully things remain as normal as possible.

That's what happened with minisnick. I was writing up all progress reports, funding requests, and getting status memos ready for those taking over my projects while I was out. I got them all done and then minisnick was born the next morning (1.5 wks early).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 13, 2010)

klk- so how is baby Emily?


----------



## klk (Jul 13, 2010)

I just realized I haven't updated people here - She's doing really well. still in the hospital, but possibly "turning the corner" to have her come home. Up until yesterday, she had met three of the 4 requirements to go home (gaining weight, keeping warm, no "spells") but hasn't been able to take all of her food from a bottle (still required some tube feeding). we're seeing a little more progress with her eating, but not quite there yet. As much as I want her home, we're a little scared to take her home just yet - I like having access to highly paid/skilled professional baby sitters.

I also just have to say, I absolutely hate pumping breast milk. I'd rate it worse than labor and delivery (of course, I did have a relatively easy delivery with a 4 lb baby). If it doesn't get better/easier, Emily might end up being an only child as I don't think I could go through this again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 13, 2010)

klk said:


> I also just have to say, I absolutely hate pumping breast milk. I'd rate it worse than labor and delivery (of course, I did have a relatively easy delivery with a 4 lb baby). If it doesn't get better/easier, Emily might end up being an only child as I don't think I could go through this again.


It did take awhile to get used to, and I am sure not being able to directly nurse makes it a little more difficult since there isn't the extra stimulation. Hopefully Emily can nurse directly soon and that will make all the difference in the world. Just my 2 cents worth, but I would keep it up until you can nurse her for a few weeks then decide if pumping is really the way you want to go when you go back to work.

If supply is more the issue there are herbal teas that are supposed to help. A lot of the reviews are from moms in your position, since pumping doesn't get as much as nursing. I'm just starting milkmaid tea to see if I can increase my supply since minisnick is gaining weight very slowly. I tried Mother's love more milk plus (the pill form), but only noticed a slight difference. The tea is also a lot cheaper.


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd also make sure you have the best pump you can afford. The difference between the cheap one I bought at first and my Medela that was wonderful was HUGE.

Good to hear she's doing well! I was nervous to take home our baby who was by all accounts healthy...I can't imagine what it's like to have to take home a preemie.


----------



## klk (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks snick and csb. I purchased a medela PIS (planning to pump when I go back to work), but my lactation consultant wanted me to use a hospital grade pump to help increase my milk supply, so I ended up renting a medela symphony for a month while my milk supply gets established. The dr told me Emily won't really be able to nurse until her due date, which was mid august. I'm putting her to breast once a day when I go to visit so she can get used to it, and although she does well, she gets really tired. I have another appt with the LC this afternoon. After all I've gone through to get my milk to come in, I'm going to do this for as long as I can stand it.

The only good thing about pumping is that I know exactly how much I produce at a given session - the engineer in me really appreciates the "experiment" aspect of this whole ordeal. Its been kind of cool to be able to see my increase in milk production over the last few days.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 13, 2010)

klk: glad to here Emily is doing well and I hope she comes home soon.

I'm going to leave the room now so you ladies can continue your conversation.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

klk said:


> Thanks snick and csb. I purchased a medela PIS (planning to pump when I go back to work), but my lactation consultant wanted me to use a hospital grade pump to help increase my milk supply, so I ended up renting a medela symphony for a month while my milk supply gets established. The dr told me Emily won't really be able to nurse until her due date, which was mid august. I'm putting her to breast once a day when I go to visit so she can get used to it, and although she does well, she gets really tired. I have another appt with the LC this afternoon. After all I've gone through to get my milk to come in, I'm going to do this for as long as I can stand it.
> The only good thing about pumping is that I know exactly how much I produce at a given session - the engineer in me really appreciates the "experiment" aspect of this whole ordeal. Its been kind of cool to be able to see my increase in milk production over the last few days.


Good Luck!


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 20, 2010)

klk said:


> Thanks snick and csb. I purchased a medela PIS (planning to pump when I go back to work), but my lactation consultant wanted me to use a hospital grade pump to help increase my milk supply, so I ended up renting a medela symphony for a month while my milk supply gets established. The dr told me Emily won't really be able to nurse until her due date, which was mid august. I'm putting her to breast once a day when I go to visit so she can get used to it, and although she does well, she gets really tired. I have another appt with the LC this afternoon. After all I've gone through to get my milk to come in, I'm going to do this for as long as I can stand it.
> The only good thing about pumping is that I know exactly how much I produce at a given session - the engineer in me really appreciates the "experiment" aspect of this whole ordeal. Its been kind of cool to be able to see my increase in milk production over the last few days.


So glad to hear that Emily is doing well. The Medela pumps seem to be the "best" based on reviews...I bought a Medela Freestyle for myself.

Our friends who had the 32-week preemie went through the exclusive pumping thing - it was hard on her to pump round the clock but that milk was _so_ important for the baby to get. They were able to eventually get the baby to latch with the help of a lactation consultant. You're doing a good thing for Emily to pump for her, and hopefully as her due date approaches she'll be able to nurse more from the tap! Apparently eating oatmeal can help boost your supply, as will drinking "Mother's Milk" tea and taking fenugreek capsules.

Baby Bug is 37 weeks tomorrow - full term! Realistically I know once I hit about 38 weeks it could happen at any time, and if I were to go into labor now (or develop pre-eclampsia) they'll deliver the baby rather than wait. It still feels like there's so much left to do before the baby comes, and my OB is on vacation until August 2nd, so I hope the baby decides to gestate a little longer. I packed my hospital bag over the weekend and we're installing the car seat base tomorrow.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, the wait is ongoing... I jump every time the phone rings... She's still a few weeks away... We had another ultrasound this past Friday... They estimate her to be about 6lbs 11oz, which they said was about 50th percentile... So is seems like the gestational diabetes hasn't really effected the baby (Mrs. OSU's numbers have almost always been below the limit (100 fasting, 120 2hr after a meal)... with a few here and there that are no higher than 7 or 8 pts above the limit... So it's been well controlled...

The only comment the Dr. made that worried us was that the AFI was high, but like everything else, he said that most consider less than 25 as good, but he's more strict and uses less than 20... and she's at 23.95.... We asked what that meant, and he said that it just meant she had some growing to do and that she'd be a big baby... but according to Mrs. OSU, Google says a high volume of amniotic fluid can mean anything from nothing to defects to disease to anything and everything in between....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Well, the wait is ongoing... I jump every time the phone rings... She's still a few weeks away... We had another ultrasound this past Friday... They estimate her to be about 6lbs 11oz, which they said was about 50th percentile... So is seems like the gestational diabetes hasn't really effected the baby (Mrs. OSU's numbers have almost always been below the limit (100 fasting, 120 2hr after a meal)... with a few here and there that are no higher than 7 or 8 pts above the limit... So it's been well controlled...
> The only comment the Dr. made that worried us was that the AFI was high, but like everything else, he said that most consider less than 25 as good, but he's more strict and uses less than 20... and she's at 23.95.... We asked what that meant, and he said that it just meant she had some growing to do and that she'd be a big baby... but according to Mrs. OSU, Google says a high volume of amniotic fluid can mean anything from nothing to defects to disease to anything and everything in between....


so in order words its another one of those numbers that the medical community really has no consensus on and to protect themselves they go the conservative route and scare a lot of pregant women throwing numbers around.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 20, 2010)

exactly.... and it works... she's loosing sleep over lots and lots of little comments here and there from the Dr/etc....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2010)

How many babies were born with much less stress on mom before the excessive use of ultrasounds?

I'm glad my Dr was a little more hands off in that regards. Just the 20 wk ultrasound and never measured for dilation because the numbers don't really mean anything...until labor starts


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 20, 2010)

They checked last week to see if she was dilated and said "you may see mucus/etc/etc... it's nothing to worry about"... talk about creating a problem/worry/concern where it didn't exist before....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 20, 2010)

While disgusting, the mucous is normal.

With mini-Chuck we only had the 20 week ultrasound until 39 weeks when Mrs. Chuck, who is pretty small, was looking pretty large. The OB said he felt another ultrasound was in order. When they checked him on the ultrasound they were estimating that he would weigh 9lbs, which was a big baby for Mrs. Chuck. We did one more ultrasound the next week and the OB said that the ultrasound weight was on the borderline and Mrs. Chuck could choose the delivery method. She opted for the vaginal delivery and mini-Chuck was born 8lb 11oz, 21.5 inches long.

With litle miss-Chuck we had to move for work during the 1st and 2nd trimester. Her f-wad OB didn't listen to her on the due date and Mrs. Chuck took the AFP test and it came back in the danger zone meaning little miss Chuck was at risk for genetic abnormalities, Down's being one of them. So then we had to go to a genetic counselor and perinatologist who then confirmed that little miss Chuck was just fine and that the due date was wrong. When Mrs. Chuck took that AFP test again with the correct due dates everything came back normal. That only cost us about $1000 out of pocket, but little miss Chuck was just fine and happy/healthy.

All that being said, I am quicly losing all respect for the medical professions. There are very few doctors that will ever use their judgement to actually say something is or isn't. Instead they use these test results to say it could be x or y, but you should go do these test to rule out the 0.0015% chance that it might be something bad because I don't want to be sued. Of course a lot of this is due to blood sucking malpractice attorneys. Did you know that an OBGYN delivering a baby can be sued for malpractice until the child is 18 years old? That seems f-ing ridiculous.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Did you know that an OBGYN delivering a baby can be sued for malpractice until the child is 18 years old?


Really? Mini-Buff keeps falling down and scraping her knees. I think our OBGYN should have caught that miniBuff may have balance issues. Lawsuit...ca-CHING!

/sarcasm


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 23, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> They checked last week to see if she was dilated and said "you may see mucus/etc/etc... it's nothing to worry about"... talk about creating a problem/worry/concern where it didn't exist before....


My doctor doesn't routinely check a first time mom until 38 weeks. At first it felt weird because on all of the online message boards it seems that many OBs and midwives start checking at 36 weeks or even earlier...but this practice doesn't. I can't say that I mind not knowing! From what my doctor said, it depends on the woman as to how dilated she'll be and how fast it'll progress, and it can be really discouraging to have nothing happening for weeks at a time. If he waits until 38+ weeks to start checking then it's more likely that _something_ will be happening. I really do like my OB. Some anxiety about labor and delivery has started and he took a lot of time to answer my questions and to just talk about everything, and it really put me at ease. I hope the kiddo decides to sit tight until the beginning of August when he's back from vacation!

On a completely unrelated note, I think that it's insane how much assembly is required when it comes to baby gear. Mr. Bug (who is not a technically-oriented guy) is doing it all because that's what daddies do, and each time we feel encouraged when things look sturdy and there are no large extra parts left over! Also, I'm an engineer with a master's degree - if I have to re-read the car seat manual twice _and_ look at an online video clip to figure out how to install the base using a seatbelt, there's probably little hope for the rest of society.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 26, 2010)

Katiebug said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I think that it's insane how much assembly is required when it comes to baby gear. Mr. Bug (who is not a technically-oriented guy) is doing it all because that's what daddies do, and each time we feel encouraged when things look sturdy and there are no large extra parts left over! Also, I'm an engineer with a master's degree - if I have to re-read the car seat manual twice _and_ look at an online video clip to figure out how to install the base using a seatbelt, there's probably little hope for the rest of society.


Yup, I enjoy putting stuff together.... but trying to get the rear-facing car seat base installed in my car the other day had me ready to kill the folks at Graco....... Of course, it was 90+ outside, and hotter in the car, so that didn't help.... But I'm still not convinced that I have it secured enough.... the tighter I make it, the higher the front goes and the further out of level it is.... if I use the adjuster in the back to raise the seat-side, it just raises the front higher off the seat..... I finally just quit... covered in sweat... and debated driving to the Graco headquarters and beating someone over the head with a large chunk of rigid plastic.....


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 26, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Katiebug said:
> 
> 
> > On a completely unrelated note, I think that it's insane how much assembly is required when it comes to baby gear. Mr. Bug (who is not a technically-oriented guy) is doing it all because that's what daddies do, and each time we feel encouraged when things look sturdy and there are no large extra parts left over! Also, I'm an engineer with a master's degree - if I have to re-read the car seat manual twice _and_ look at an online video clip to figure out how to install the base using a seatbelt, there's probably little hope for the rest of society.
> ...


If they have some of those carseat checkpoints locally, you can go there to have someone assist you with making sure it's installed correctly.

Here's some advice on pulling tight and keeping it at level... folded up towels or a cut up pool noodle into 2-3 pieces under the seat. On the back side under the level adjustment portion of the seat (and it's worse for some seats than others) but you need to "fill in" the space to bring the seat to level, so as long as what you put underneath is a little wider than the seat itself. I've had issues with cutting the pool noodle too short and the seat then wanting to slip off the side.

This is a common thing to do to help bring the seat back to level and making sure it's secure.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, remember that it can have a little bit of wiggle in it. The objective is to keep them the child from moving too abruptly, but if you're in a collision that's going to happen regardless.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 27, 2010)

I had to share... Here's Coop, well, being Coop.

He's a gigantic ornery turd. His main purpose in life is to make his 2 older sisters scream.

Here he is in full desitin makeup.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I had to share... Here's Coop, well, being Coop.
> He's a gigantic ornery turd. His main purpose in life is to make his 2 older sisters scream.
> 
> Here he is in full desitin makeup.


Maybe he wants to be a clown when he grows up.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2010)

he doesn't have to wait, he's a clown NOW.


----------



## klk (Jul 29, 2010)

That must have been fun to clean up! That stuff is tenacious.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 30, 2010)

So just a quick update.

I spent 3 days in the hospital the beginning of last week with preterm contractions. The admitted me because I was 2-3 cm dialated and 50% effaced but they were able to stop me there luckily.

I am now on strict bedrest until baby comes which is pretty close to torture for me because I was still going the gym on a regular basis and am a pretty active person in general. But of course the longer I can keep him cookin the better.

I will be 34 weeks tomorrow so if I do go into labor after that they said they won't stop it.

So I am done with work for good because I was getting laid off anyway next month. My husband has been great now that he has to do everything!

Other than that I am just hoping to go as close to full term as possible (and not go crazy in the meantime!)


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 30, 2010)

hang in there Mel. Glad things are under control and dd not get out of hand. Enjoy the rest, once baby is born you won't get any for a long time!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 30, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > Katiebug said:
> ...


When I was a baby, the car seat resembeled a lawn chair with some tuck n roll upholstery and no padding. The seatbelt looped loosely around a leg of the ersatz lawn chair to, I'm being charitable here, secure it in place. Once I could walk, I was allowed to sit or lie in the back window or on top of the front bench seats. Now kids are strapped into seats that remind me of NASA G-load dissapating seats.

I hope my parents feel ashamed of themselves.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 30, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Once I could walk, I was allowed to sit or lie in the back window or on top of the front bench seats.


you must have been a PITA in the car as a kid.

I can recall being ~9-10 and my brotehr and I were crouched on the floor in the back seat of dad's '69 Olds 98 convertible because the top was down and we didn't like the wind blowing in our faces on the highway. Mom and dad had the windshield so they didn't care. God I wish I had that car now!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> So just a quick update.I spent 3 days in the hospital the beginning of last week with preterm contractions. The admitted me because I was 2-3 cm dialated and 50% effaced but they were able to stop me there luckily.
> 
> I am now on strict bedrest until baby comes which is pretty close to torture for me because I was still going the gym on a regular basis and am a pretty active person in general. But of course the longer I can keep him cookin the better.
> 
> ...


Hang in there. Hopefully baby will stay put for a while longer. Enjoy the down time now.


----------



## klk (Jul 30, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> So just a quick update.I spent 3 days in the hospital the beginning of last week with preterm contractions. The admitted me because I was 2-3 cm dialated and 50% effaced but they were able to stop me there luckily.
> 
> I am now on strict bedrest until baby comes which is pretty close to torture for me because I was still going the gym on a regular basis and am a pretty active person in general. But of course the longer I can keep him cookin the better.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear they were able to stop the contractions! Hang in there and hopefully your baby will be able to wait a little bit. I was 33 weeks + 4 days when my water broke and Emily spent 19 days in the NICU. Although she's completely healthy, the whole process was less than ideal if she could have waited an extra week or two. I'll be thinking about you the next few weeks. And I second the suggestion to get lots of rest while you can.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2010)

klk said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > So just a quick update.I spent 3 days in the hospital the beginning of last week with preterm contractions. The admitted me because I was 2-3 cm dialated and 50% effaced but they were able to stop me there luckily.
> ...


good to hear emily is doing well!!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 9, 2010)

Meet Olivia Rosalie

Born: 8/2/10 @ 8:37pm....

Weight: 7lbs even

Length: 20in.

So far so good.... She's doing well, Mrs. OSU is doing well... I think everyone but the baby is lacking sleep...









She's perfect... couldn't have asked for a cuter baby


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats OSU!!! She's cute as a button.


----------



## klk (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!! She's adorable!!


----------



## csb (Aug 9, 2010)

What a cute baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!

DAMN! That's a full head of hair!


----------



## Melanie11 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2010)

super cute! congrats OSU family!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup, she's a cutie.... of course, plans for the moat and barbed wire topped retaining wall are already in the works... 



Master slacker said:


> Congrats!
> DAMN! That's a full head of hair!


Is it bad that my baby has more hair than I do? lol hopefully she takes after her mommy on that trait (that can be said for 99.9% of her traits)


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


The same can be said for Mini-ble. He was born with a head full of hair as well. I've already told him to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats OSU. That's a cute kiddo.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Aug 9, 2010)

Conrats OSU! She's adorable!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done man! Enjoy while she's tiny because it does not last by any means.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 10, 2010)

OSU. Congrats. she's a keeper.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 10, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> OSU. Congrats. she's a keeper.


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 16, 2010)

It's hard to believe but Mini-Ble turned 1 year old yesterday.

August 15, 2009:

August 15, 2010:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 16, 2010)

too cute. happy birthday mini ble! time does fly!


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm very happy to announce that Baby Bug arrived on August 5th!

My office held a surprise party for me on July 30th with cake and a very generous gift. Baby gave me a bit of a scare when the sugar from the cake didn't cause more vigorous movement, and I called my OB's office. Since my doctor was on vacation they advised me to go to Labor &amp; Delivery for a biophysical profile. Of course the baby was just fine and started moving as soon as they got the monitors hooked up! They realized when doing my discharge paperwork that they hadn't gotten my blood pressure and when they took it, it was 150/98. Needless to say, that got their attention. My BP only went down when I was laying on my side, they drew a lot of blood, and finally the on-call doctor from my OB's group decided that I could go home on strict bed rest until I could be seen by my doctor (the alternative was admitting me for the weekend!). I had an appointment scheduled for Tuesday which was canceled because my OB had an emergency, so I was stuck on bed rest from Friday afternoon until Wednesday morning.

I went in to my appointment on the 4th, my diastolic was still in the high 90s, and my lab work came back - all of which confirmed that I had developed preeclampsia. Fortunately Baby Bug was doing beautifully in there. Since I was 39 weeks and the baby was doing well my OB decided to induce that afternoon because the preeclampsia was only going to get worse until I delivered. He said the whole process would likely take 24-36 hours. I got Mr. Bug home from work and we got over to the hospital. They had to use Cervidil overnight and then Pitocin was started at around 4:30 AM (I was still only 1 cm dilated at that point). Unfortunately due to the preeclampsia, when the Pitocin started I had to go on magnesium sulfate and was stuck in bed for the duration - and that made the contractions really suck. To make a very long story short, I dilated _far_ faster than anyone expected me to, and went from 1 cm to fully dilated in the course of about 5 hours. This was only determined when my nurse was holding me still for my epidural and realized I was pushing involuntarily, and she made the resident check me. Talk about a surprise for all parties involved! Fortunately my OB was at the hospital and he had finished a surgery unexpectedly early so he was there to deliver the baby. The downside was that my epidural never had a chance to work so I felt everything, but the upside was that I only pushed for 15 minutes.

Lily Karen arrived at 9:54 AM on August 5th, 6 pounds 14 ounces, and 19 inches long. Thankfully she was perfectly healthy through the whole induction and delivery, despite my medical complication. We were so happy and surprised to have a girl; both Mr. Bug and I had been thinking "boy" for quite a while by the time I delivered. She's a beautiful baby and we're just overjoyed to have her here with us.

I had to stay in bed for 24 hours after delivery on the mag sulfate. I really don't recommend it; the mag sulfate made my memory fuzzy and I had to have Mr. Bug or the nurses bring her to me when she needed to eat. I hated not being able to take care of my baby right away. But there was still a high seizure risk for me so the mag sulfate had to keep running to prevent that. My blood pressure was still very high when we were sent home 2 days later, so I had to have a followup check after a week. Fortunately my BP was down to 121/62 then, so my preeclampsia was deemed to have resolved and I didn't need to go on blood pressure medication. In retrospect I think Lily really did me a favor by having a lazy day and prompting that trip to L&amp;D; at least I was on bedrest for the 5 days prior to my induction which probably helped her stay so healthy and kept my preeclampsia from getting much worse.

Mr. Bug had to go back to work after a week, but Lily is a good sleeper and a good eater so it hasn't been too tough. I recovered very quickly from delivery and now there's just some sleep deprivation since I'm her sole source of nutrition. Mr. Bug is a great dad and we're having a lot of fun with her. I'll go back to work the week of October 18th, and I'm both really looking forward to getting back to my job and worrying about leaving her in daycare (even though we found a great center for her).


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 30, 2010)

congrats!! Glad to hear you two are doing well!

(Our baby could've been a Lily also... we had 3 names, but she looks like an Olivia to us)


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2010)

COngrats Katie!!! Glad to her everyone is doing well.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats Katie! I was induced with my first one due to BP and it is no fun, but glad everyone is doing well. Really hoping to not go that route this time. Enjoy your time with her. It is definitely hard to leave them when you go back to work. We have a great daycare but I balled the first day I left my son. He is 3 now and loves it, but that still doesn't change the fact that it is hard.


----------



## klk (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Katie! glad to hear it all worked out!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Katie!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Katie!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Katie!!!

JR


----------



## Paul S (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Katie!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Katie!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 18, 2010)

Luke was born on September 30th - the only problem is that was 8 weeks early. On the 29th, my wife said she hadn't felt him moving much after about noon and was starting to get worried. In the morning, she was REALLY worried and went to the hospital. I took our other kid to school and met her at the hospital. The were getting ready for an ultrasound because, although there was a heartbeat, there was no variations that they look for in the non-stress tests. This ultrasound was a very BIG non-stress test basically. 30 minutes pass and the tech leaves and shortly thereafter the doctor comes in and says we are going to take this baby out right now. Long story short, emergency c-section for my wife, baby in the NICU for me and a 3 year old at home. It's been a rough month so far! Luke was 2 lbs, 10 oz at birth - as of last night he was up to 3 lbs 7 oz with only one set back so far that was over this weekend. Almost all the steps are in the right direction, but they are tiny steps!

I was scheduled to take the SE2 in a few weeks, but that ain't happening for sure. I've got letters in to NCEES and to my local board looking for my money back. Hopefully I hear from them soon.

My wedding ring is in both of these pictures.

Here's Luke at birth:







Here he is as of last night:






Still has a long way to go in the NICU. Any prayers, nice thoughts, (insert whatever you do here) would always be appreciated.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2010)

Sending prayers your way StructuralPoke! Hopefully Luke is out of the hospital and home with his family in no time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hopes for a short NICU stay! Looks like he a putting weight on well. Cute too!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. I hope his stay is short. I can't believe how tiny he is.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2010)

Structural Poke:

fingers crossd and prayers sent that you can take him home in the very near future. He looks much stronger in the recent pic. He'll be terrorizing his older sibling in no time. I hope your wife made it through the surgery well. Sincere best wishes for you, the mrs., and your family for a full recovery for all.


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 20, 2010)

Best of luck Little Luke! It looks like you are a fighter right out of the gate.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Nov 15, 2010)

We had are little girl Nov. 10, 7lbs 12 oz. Full head of black hair. It's been hectic cause she had to stay in the hospital for a couple of days with jaundice and a small infection, but we are finally home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!!!! good to hear everyone is home and well.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!! Now for the sleepless nights!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations, wvgirl!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

X2 hope mom and baby are doing well!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 15, 2010)

I suppose that I am now expecting the pitter patter as well.

My wife is at 14 weeks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I suppose that I am now expecting the pitter patter as well.
> My wife is at 14 weeks!


woohoo!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2010)

CONGRATS WVGIRL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats WVgirl!

and Kevo!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a quick update - we made it home last week. Little booger is having a hard time staying asleep - we think it is reflux like our older one had.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

too cute!!! how big is he now? Still looks so tiny


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats Kevo!!

Glad the little one made it home finally StructuralPoke. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Nov 15, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> too cute!!! how big is he now? Still looks so tiny


He left the NICU @ 4 lbs 2 oz, and had dropped to 4 even at his first pediatrician appointment last week. But he's eating like a champ right now and has nearly doubled the amount of food we wants in about a week.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2010)

GREAT NEWS StructuralPoke,

glad he's home


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great news StructuralPoke!!

I hope mini-poke can get better soon!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 15, 2010)

arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

StructuralPoke said:


> Just a quick update - we made it home last week. Little booger is having a hard time staying asleep - we think it is reflux like our older one had.


Little booger. Is that his name or what he's going after in the photo? j/k

Great news that he's home and doing well. I'm sure he'll put a big dent in your food budget pretty quickly. Congrats!!!


----------



## klk (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats StructuralPoke! mini poke looks like he's doing fantastic!

Also congrats to wvgirl and kevo!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2010)

congrats to all!

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.


Congrats. You'll be doing the same thing me and Mrs Dex did: one of each and shutting down production. Now that our youngest is turning 4 we're still happy with our choice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.


yea!! congrats!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.


There is no harm in practicing, though.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.



Good thing we pushed off having that beer, because you're going to need one! Congrats.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.


My wife and I have spoke about switching from a loaded weapon to blanks for a couple years now, but I think it'll be whenever she can't medically take the pill anymore.

I'm just not exactly jumping at the opportunity to to my best 1 guy 2 needles impression.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2011)

You mean 1Guy 2Snips.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Mrs. Ble and I are expecting Mini-ble2 sometime around mid-July. We had the ultrasound yesterday and looks like we're having a girl! So once she's born we'll have one of each and we'll be closing up shop in the baby-making business.
> ...


Yea, I'm not really looking forward to it either, but it's much better than getting an expensive surprise down the road.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Who says the guy has to take the ammo out of the gun? The woman can just as easily turn the oven off, mine did.

Look into the Essure pfrocedure. Its an outpatient procedure with ZERO cutting required and it's 99.9% effective. Only downside is that it is permanent (ie not reversible). The reason my wife did it was because she never wanted to be pregnant again, because each pregnancy was so rough. If we wanted another one it would be through adoption.

Plus, most health insurances will cover it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


It really isn't that bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Who says the guy has to take the ammo out of the gun? The woman can just as easily turn the oven off, mine did.
> Look into the Essure pfrocedure. Its an outpatient procedure with ZERO cutting required and it's 99.9% effective. Only downside is that it is permanent (ie not reversible). The reason my wife did it was because she never wanted to be pregnant again, because each pregnancy was so rough. If we wanted another one it would be through adoption.
> 
> Plus, most health insurances will cover it.


unless the mrs has a nickel allergy...then can't use essure.

The right there would nix it for me for whenever we look into permanent solution.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It really isn't that bad.


Yea, that's what I've heard from guys I know that's had it done. It's still a little frightening to have cutting going on down there though!


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a flying leap from a nephew crush my, uh, "passage" to left many years back. I've since recovered, but that pain and feeling was unreal. Just the thought of feeling them tugging, etc down there has actually made me light headed just sitting here typing this. I'm quite literally nauseous.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Who says the guy has to take the ammo out of the gun? The woman can just as easily turn the oven off, mine did.
> ...


I believe there is a non-metallic alternative for this procedure.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I should add that my wife said hers is made of titanium. She added that there are current versions that dissolve, although im not sure what they are made of.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Okay, derailed, derailed! This is about expecting, not excising. Just saying.


Ok, back on track. Congrats to Ble!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 24, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I was unsure which you meant. The procedure or the surprise. From my expereince, once you're over the initial surprise it's not that bad. Kids rock!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


Oh, I meant the procedure.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats SapperPE!! October's a great month to be born in!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 25, 2011)

nice! Congrats to the Highways!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2011)

If you're thinking of a 3rd one, will he be referred to as Proposed Highway?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 25, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Okay, big announcement time....
> There will soon be a mini-Highway #2 (formerly known as mini-sapper #2), looks like sometime around OCT.


Congrats Major. Wishing you and your wife a healthy Secondary Highway.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 25, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> If a third one happens, it will be the same time as Secondary, in which case we will call them Multi-modal Highway


Why are you planning on building a bypass after the Secondary highway is complete?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Ble and SapperPE!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> SapperPE said:
> 
> 
> > If a third one happens, it will be the same time as Secondary, in which case we will call them Multi-modal Highway
> ...


Maybe taking out a bridge...but I digress.

Thanks FLBuff!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2011)

Multi-modal and the act of conception conjures up a whole lot of gutter worthy images.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2011)

The Highway septuplets!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats to you as well Ble.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on the babies! I know it is exciting. Hope all goes well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2011)

comgrat major highway


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2011)

I found out on my birthday that my brother and his wife are expecting. I'll be an uncle for the first time in April (one brother) and an uncle for the second time in October (other brother). Things are going to be crazy come Christmas!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> So, we had the first ultrasound today, everything looks good, strong heart beat, one baby...
> Secondary Highway is due October 17th!


One day shy of the best day to have a birthday  ! Congrats Major!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> So, we had the first ultrasound today, everything looks good, strong heart beat, one baby...
> Secondary Highway is due October 17th!


woohoo!!! Minisnick's due date was Oct 16th and he was born on the Oct 8. Oct is a good month!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I know that I'll eventually be pulled into tea and cookie parties with the one due in April. For the one in October, at least for now, tea and cookie party likelihood is 50/50.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't remember being a tea party girl...so you might luck out. My sister and I were always more of a puppet show inviter.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2011)

My sister-in-law (due in April) is giiiiiiirrrrly-girly. Tea ahoy!

My other SIL (due in October) is more tom-boyish.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2011)

good to hear help is on the way! Sorry to hear mrs highway is not feeling so hot right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2011)

my cousin and his wife just found out they are having a boy. Amnio and US both confirmed. My generation in the family are having all boys...this makes 8 so far. Weird.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 10, 2011)

We are expecting on the 28th of July.

A question for the Dad out there. While I am welcoming the new addition, I just can't seem to match my partner's enthusiasm for the birth. She is constantly asking "Why aren't you more excited?" Is this normal?

July still seems like a long way off to me I guess. Plus there isn't much for me to do (except pay Dr bills) so maybe that is part of the disconnect.

It did seem a little more real at the 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yes, very normal from what I hear as well.

I'm just glad that I'm out of the "freak out" stage and into the acceptance stage.

Ha! My wife and I get to go to birthing class this weekend!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2011)

birthing class...hopefully your hospital has more up to date videos...ours were from the late 80s early 90s. Hair clothing glasses....kind of hard to concentrate because we were laughing so hard.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Oh yes, very normal from what I hear as well.
> I'm just glad that I'm out of the "freak out" stage and into the acceptance stage.
> 
> Ha! My wife and I get to go to *birthing class* this weekend!!


WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN. You have been warned.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, very normal from what I hear as well.
> ...


:lmao: SOOOOO TRUUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Well Secondary Highway is doing a number on Mrs. Highway. My wife has barely been able to get out of bed for the last couple weeks due to morning sickness, which contrary to its name is not limited to just the morning. So, anyway, my mom is flying up to help out around the house, because I am utterly useless with household chores these days between my job, grad school, military education courses I am taking, and monthly drills. My wife and I even discussed hiring a maid. So, my mom is flying in on Monday to cook, clean, and just generally be of help however she can. I have to say, moms are the greatest. The funny thing is that my wife is the one who asked my mom to come. I think my mom is ecstatic to be asked for help from us, since normally we live so far away, we just do our own thing and I think it makes my mom a little sad that she is never "needed", so now she's definately needed and she seems to be very happy. It will be interesting to have her around for a few weeks, hopefully I can make it through.


My wife had the extreme version of morning sickness with both pregnancies (hyper-emisis or something like that). She had to go to the ER three different times in the first pregnancy alone to get IV fluids because she couldnt keep ANYTHING down, including a spoonful of water to take meds to help. I think we tried 3 or 4 different meds to get it under control before we discovered the only thing that worked was a $50 pill, zofran. I mean $50 per pill because insurance wouldnt cover it due to the fact that at the time it was a drug developed to help with nausea for chemo patients and was only in the testing stages for pregnant women.

All of that led to the wife getting her tubes shutoff. She loves kids, she just wanted to make sure she would never get pregnant again.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Whoa, I plan to close my eyes!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> Whoa, I plan to close my eyes!!


Bring headphones too. Sounds are enough to paint pretty bad images too.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Will do!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, they didn't play any of those crazy birthing videos for us.

I am starting to think that we got cheated!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2011)

do you go again or was it a and done sort of thing? ours was like 4or5 meetings, we didn't make it to the last one because miisnick was born that day


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2011)

No, it was a weekend "express" class.

It actually gave some really good info on breathing, what to expect, and how to deal with pain.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry. You, personally, won't have much pain until you see the bill.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> No, it was a weekend "express" class.
> It actually gave some really good info on breathing, what to expect, and how to deal with pain.


the breathing works for some people. During our classes just practicing the breathing was making me hyperventalate. We all know how to deal with pain in our own ways.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have been hiding for quite a few months, reasons being a new job and expecting a baby girl in well anytime now  . The due date is 03/22 but as of now it looks like she will be past due date. I had to postpone my another attempt on PE exam because of all the happenings in our little world. I hope to take the exam sometime next year though I really don't hope to have enough time for the preparation, LOL.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Shanks said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been hiding for quite a few months, reasons being a new job and expecting a baby girl in well anytime now  . The due date is 03/22 but as of now it looks like she will be past due date. I had to postpone my another attempt on PE exam because of all the happenings in our little world. I hope to take the exam sometime next year though I really don't hope to have enough time for the preparation, LOL.


congrats!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2011)

bump

Mini-kevo should be comming any time. The due date is 5/11 and my wife's doctor would like to induce if mini-kevo isn't born by then.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

is there a medical need to induce...large baby already and that extra time could lead to REALLY big baby? The baby will decide when it is time to come out. I am skeptical of drs to push induction at due date. Due dates are subjective to begin with.

Minisnick was NOT induced, he was almost 1.5 weeks early. But my cousin had both of hers induced and both were very horrible experiences. The dr induced on the due date with Number 1 and she was labor for 2 FULL DAYS, and dr had to use forceps to get him out. With number 2, having had bad experience with #1, waited a week after due date to induce and she was still in labor 1.5 days. Inducing before baby is ready isn't always the best course of action.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2011)

^^^ I agree. I don't even whole-heartedly agree with the "it's going to be a large baby if we let him / her go full term so we'll induce early" opinion. A friend of ours was induced early for that very reason and gave birth a week ago today. The baby was *6 lbs 3 oz*. She is a normal size woman, too.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2011)

I am not totally sure on the reasoning for the induction. Mini-kevo is going to be pretty avg. This is a "high risk" pregnancy though.

We have an ultrasound to take a look at a few things scheduled this afternoon.


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2011)

prayers and positve thoughts for the kevos, that everything plays out with no complications.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

hey Kevo, If you don't mind me asking, why the high risk desgination? Is mrs Kevo 35+ yrs old?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2011)

^^ No problem. Mrs. kevo is 36 years old and she has a mild auto-immune disorder (kind of like RA).

Plus, she isn't the biggest girl around either. She is maybe 5'-6" and super petite.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2011)

hope things are normal at the US this afternoon.


----------



## TouchDown (May 2, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> I am not totally sure on the reasoning for the induction. Mini-kevo is going to be pretty avg. This is a "high risk" pregnancy though.
> We have an ultrasound to take a look at a few things scheduled this afternoon.


Prayers go out to you guys. Take care and let us know how it's going!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 4, 2011)

Well, mini-kevo is scheduled to arrive this Friday. It has been decided that Mrs. Kevo will have a C-Section.

It's all over but the crying!!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

oh its just getting started...


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2011)

My brother and SIL just had their first this morning at 4:00. I am officially an uncle.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

Congrats MS!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2011)

Can't wait to hear all of the "I can't sleep with the baby crying all night!", "It got everywhere!", and "How many diapers are normal in one day?" comments.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2011)

congrats Uncle MS! hope everyone is feeling good after the big move.


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2011)

I'm doing just fine. Thanks  :lmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 4, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> is there a medical need to induce...large baby already and that extra time could lead to REALLY big baby? The baby will decide when it is time to come out. I am skeptical of drs to push induction at due date. Due dates are subjective to begin with.
> Minisnick was NOT induced, he was almost 1.5 weeks early. But my cousin had both of hers induced and both were very horrible experiences. The dr induced on the due date with Number 1 and she was labor for 2 FULL DAYS, and dr had to use forceps to get him out. With number 2, having had bad experience with #1, waited a week after due date to induce and she was still in labor 1.5 days. Inducing before baby is ready isn't always the best course of action.


There is! Mrs. Buff was induced because her blood pressure was rising rather quickly. My MIL had preeclampsia with both my wife and BIL. The OBGYN gave us a warning that Mrs. Buff could be in labor for up to 2 days, but luckily it was just 13 hours.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > is there a medical need to induce...large baby already and that extra time could lead to REALLY big baby? The baby will decide when it is time to come out. I am skeptical of drs to push induction at due date. Due dates are subjective to begin with.
> ...


this is a valid medical reason


----------



## binh1016 (Jun 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Went to the ultrasound today, and found out, that I will be the father of a little girl! Now I have one of each, time to stop having kids.


Congrats!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome, Sapper! Congrats!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Went to the ultrasound today, and found out, that I will be the father of a little girl! Now I have one of each, time to stop having kids.


That's our situation as well. Mrs. Ble has already given me an ultimatum if you know what I mean.


----------



## PsychoNumber1 (Jun 7, 2011)

the wife's expecting number three at the beginning of august. next stop, dr. snip snip.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 7, 2011)

PsychoNumber1 said:


> the wife's expecting number three at the beginning of august. next stop, dr. snip snip.


Congrats on #3, good luck with the system shutdown.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 7, 2011)

From reading the posts it sounds like I am getting jobbed on the birthing classes. Ours are 4-7:30 every Sunday for 7 weeks!

But I am proud that MiniKep will be born al natural and ....AT HOME.

Thats right my significant other opted for the home birth.

And before anyone goes all medical on me, she is a RN and works in a NICU, so we are both pretty informed.

but I will try to write an update of the whole thing after the birth for those interested.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 8, 2011)

will this be in a Wal-Mart inflatable pool on the living room floor?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> From reading the posts it sounds like I am getting jobbed on the birthing classes. Ours are 4-7:30 every Sunday for 7 weeks!
> But I am proud that MiniKep will be born al natural and ....AT HOME.
> 
> Thats right my significant other opted for the home birth.
> ...


Question:

Why does an RN who works in a NICU unit have to go to 7 weeks of birthing classes? Sounds like she could be teaching them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kephart P.E. said:


> From reading the posts it sounds like I am getting jobbed on the birthing classes. Ours are 4-7:30 every Sunday for 7 weeks!
> But I am proud that MiniKep will be born al natural and ....AT HOME.
> 
> Thats right my significant other opted for the home birth.
> ...


our were about 2 hrs for 5 weeks, but we missed the last week because minisnick was born.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 8, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> our were about 2 hrs for 5 weeks, but we missed the last week because minisnick was born.


Sounds like you were only 80% prepared to have your child.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > From reading the posts it sounds like I am getting jobbed on the birthing classes. Ours are 4-7:30 every Sunday for 7 weeks!
> ...


To be honest, the instructor asks her many things during the classes, but it is different giving birth vs caring for a premature baby.

Much of the Bradley Classes are for the partners anyway, what we are supposed to do, etc.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> will this be in a Wal-Mart inflatable pool on the living room floor?


no


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

well thats why. there is more to learn in the bradley method.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 8, 2011)

We didn't go to any classes except for the hospital's one-hour walkthrough and tour.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2011)

When the time came, my wife ended up having a C-section. My role was limited to sitting there for moral support and watching the operation. I would have been equally rpepared withouit any birthing classes.

The second one was a scheduled C-section. My expanded role was to get her to the hospital at the appointed time, then sit there for moral support and watch the procedure.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> When the time came, my wife ended up having a C-section. My role was limited to sitting there for moral support and watching the operation. I would have been equally rpepared withouit any birthing classes.
> The second one was a scheduled C-section. My expanded role was to get her to the hospital at the appointed time, then sit there for moral support and watch the procedure.



This is basically what we are trying to avoid, while there are many solid reasons for medical intervention in births, in the US it seems Hospitals are pushing intervention at an unhealthy rate.


----------



## klk (Jun 17, 2011)

Which NICU does she work? Emily spent 19 days at St V's when she arrived 6 weeks early . . .

Congrats and good luck with the home birth!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 6, 2011)

Just put the car seat in Mrs. Ble's car last night and we've got her bag packed for the hospital. Now all we have to do is wait until mini-ble2 is ready. She's 38 weeks pregnant today and we'll be going to the doctor this morning, so I'm interested to see how things are going.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck Ble!!

I hope mini-ble2 is being a good baby for the appointment!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2011)

tick tock....planning ahead is always good.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck Ble!

Mini-mizzou2 is really low. Last night I was able to put my hand on wifey's stomach and feel shoulders, head, back, and what felt like a leg.

As low as he is, its any day now. Bags are packed, carseat base is installed, just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Just put the car seat in Mrs. Ble's car last night and we've got her bag packed for the hospital. Now all we have to do is wait until mini-ble2 is ready. She's 38 weeks pregnant today and we'll be going to the doctor this morning, so I'm interested to see how things are going.


so how did things go?


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 8, 2011)

+1, how are things going Ble?

They scheduled wifey's induction for the 20th. The hospital needs an 11 day lead time, since they are a baby factory and all.........


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes to the ble's and the mizzou's.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 9, 2011)

Still waiting. The dr. said that things are progressing, but she hasn't dilated anymore. It's still day-to-day.

Mizzou - Mini-ble2's due date is the 20th. Mrs. ble is hoping that she comes before then, but we'll see.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

baby watch 2011...lots of babies due within the next month


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the truth. We went to the doctor again yesterday and since this was her regular doctor he was a little bit more frank with us. He told mrs. ble that she's probably going to be a couple of days past her due date. Not really what she wanted to hear, to say the least. We'll see what happens.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2011)

at least the dr is being truthful, but only the baby knows for sure.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea, he said he's been wrong before. He gave her a 20% chance of having the baby before her appointment next week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2011)

^About as accurate as the weatherman.

Good luck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 20, 2011)

According to Facebook, Ble is at the hospital now. Wish him luck!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!! sounds pretty


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> baby watch 2011...lots of babies due within the next month



Any news?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> According to Facebook, Ble is at the hospital now. Wish him luck!!!


Yep, mini-ble2 was born on her due date, July 20! She was 19" long and weighed 8 lbs 9 oz. Mom and baby are great and so is mini-ble1. He loves his new sister!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^Awwww. So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 26, 2011)

It's amazing. Congrats, Ble-family!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 5, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> So, update on Secondary Highway... her room is done, painted pink and green, crib is assembled, bassinet is all set, changing table is ready to go, butterflies are hung on the wall with care, and in about three months, our daughter will be here.


You know, those Secondary Highways are usually toll roads.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2011)

> painted pink and green


That poor girl is gonna have a major league aversion to watermelons if that's the color scheme. 

Growing up, my room was the shade of green that movies use for green screens. First thing I did upon starting work after college (lived at home while going to grad school) was to fix up the paint, furniture, curtains, etc. I'm a fan of picking one color off a paint chip for the room, then going one step darker for the baseboard and one step lighter for the ceiling.

The living room growing up was pepto pink, and was repainted last year in Miami Dolphins teal. I'm really glad my Mom is moving next week, so I never have to set foot in the place again.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > According to Facebook, Ble is at the hospital now. Wish him luck!!!
> ...



Well done family!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

darn, my cousin broke the trend. So far all the kids born amoung us cousins have been on the 8th. It could have happened since the due date is like the 12th, but alas no baby yesterday that we have heard.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2011)

Mrs.-MS is carrying minnion mini-MS #2.

That is all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats MS!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Mrs.-MS is carrying minnion mini-MS #2.
> That is all.


Yeah! How old is mini-MS#1 now?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2011)

Mini-MS #1 is 19 months old. The wifey-wife is ~3 months along as #2 is due on 2/8/12. And we've known for ~3 months. This time around I'll be able to fully take advantage of loading up the FSA for hospital bills.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

^thats right, about 3 months younger than minisnick. good thinking with the FSA. Congrats...if it is a girl just don't buy her a mini replica of your hat!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh heavens no. I took home ec in HS so I'll be able to make it and save money!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats, MS! Never enough slackers!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got back from the 20-week ultrasound. We're having a BABY!!! Well, going in for a 20-wk ultrasound makes it obvious that #2 is on the way, but we have now confirmed that Mrs. MS is not carrying a giraffe. Thank God.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got back from the 20-week ultrasound. We're having a BABY!!! Well, going in for a 20-wk ultrasound makes it obvious that #2 is on the way, but we have now confirmed that Mrs. MS is not carrying a giraffe. Thank God.

I hate being BoP. I like ToP for news.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 22, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 22, 2011)

Babies are easier than giraffes. Hope all is well.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you know from experience, Merri?

Congrats MS!!


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 23, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Just got back from the 20-week ultrasound. We're having a BABY!!! Well, going in for a 20-wk ultrasound makes it obvious that #2 is on the way, but we have now confirmed that Mrs. MS is not carrying a giraffe. Thank God.


?


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2011)

Have I mentioned how much I like that she's called Secondary Highway? Best wishes in this final stretch.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 24, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Congrats MS.
> Secondary Highway is on time and under budget and scheduled for a ribbon cutting ceremony in about 3 weeks from now. We're ready, my wife is totally ready.


Clearly someone has spent too much time with the Richmond District Construction Engineer. :construction:

Baby ElCid No. 2 is also on the way and will arrive halfway through my deployment. My wife, the Navy Chief's daughter, is hardcore to say the least.

Having a kid on Tricare was not nearly as hard as I thought it would be though.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 24, 2011)

Great news for all the babies!!! I have to say, I'm glad that my daughters are grown now, but having kids is awesome. Hope all goes well for all of the births.

Highway, was there a groundbreaking ceremony?


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet your wife would think differently


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2011)

so how is minihighway doing with the soon to be big brother thing?


----------



## Boon (Oct 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> so how is minihighway doing with the soon to be *big brother *thing?


Probably better than Wilheld in that department.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> He says he's excited about it but he doesn't want to change any diapers.


:Locolaugh: I don't blame him. At least his is being honest and upfront about it though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 5, 2011)

Boon said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so how is minihighway doing with the soon to be *big brother *thing?
> ...


I'm not paranoid...the sonofabitch is out to get me!


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Baby ElCid No.2 is a boy!! I now have one of each and currently one very happy camper.

Why would you let your five year old daughter wander the streets alone?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope Mrs. ElCid and No. 2 are doing well.


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> Congratulations! Hope Mrs. ElCid and No. 2 are doing well.


They are both well, he's quite the mover so all is well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah!! Congrats ElCid


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations, ElCid!


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks sir!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> On another note, there is still no new Highway in Richmond VA yet, we're hoping today is the day. After today, the highway will officially be behind schedule.


Are there liquidated damages?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2011)

I would recommend having a sit-down meeting with the Project Manager on this. Is she at least under budget?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 17, 2011)

Highway projects are ALWAYS late. Hope completion is this week.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2011)

Best wishes for a smooth delivery ribbon cutting!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Those ribbon cutting ceremonies are very special, MH, especially when you are so intimately involved with the project. Best wishes!!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2011)

The unexpected costs always come in after the project is completed.

"Oh, by the way, here's another bill."

Good luck!


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 18, 2011)

I always say that you should keep the Highway under construction as long as possible, since it requires no expensive O&amp;M prior to the ribbon cutting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Ok, it's official the labor unions are getting involved and they are causing management some pain.


We need an update on the situation...


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 20, 2011)

Sapper, aka SapDiddy, aka Sap-o-tage, aka Major Highway AWOL for two days... methinks there's a new Highway somewhere.

_Gee, ya think?_


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats Major Highway


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea!!!! Congrats to the whole fam!! How is the big brother doing?

Wow thats awhile if contractions started on the 18th!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats Major!! Everyone doing well?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's good to hear. I've heard those braxton hicks contractions can be deceiving.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 21, 2011)

Great!!!!!!!!!!! Be ready to be owned!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a little overkill don't you think. once the guys find out you are a military guy they will be freaked out enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> So here are the specs, 8lb 12oz, 22 inches long, 10 fingers 10 toes 2 gorgeous blue eyes and a full head of blond hair. I'm purchasing my first shotgun now for when this long legged blond beauty starts dating.


Don't be like an architect...You know as the project goes on you will be constantly be revising the specs with regards to the dimensions, elevation, and live load.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 21, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Everybody is doing great, it was a completely natural birth, at a birth center. My wife did great.


Glad to hear the PM maintained her composure through the completion of the construction phase of the project! Wishing the entire team continued success during the O&amp;M phase!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Major!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Major Highway said:
> 
> 
> > So here are the specs, 8lb 12oz, 22 inches long, 10 fingers 10 toes 2 gorgeous blue eyes and a full head of blond hair. I'm purchasing my first shotgun now for when this long legged blond beauty starts dating.
> ...


Now comes the fun part of dealing with change orders from your consultant (Dr.). I'm sure you're also aware you will be dealing with a ton of Ownership and Maintenance costs, especially with a female....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> I'm purchasing my first shotgun now for when this long legged blond beauty starts dating.


A friend posted this on facebook this morning...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2011)

I have now saved that image for use later. Thanks!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad everyone is well, DAD! You don't need a gun ... you just lock her in a closet when she turns 13 and let her out when she turns 21. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 22, 2011)

How did I miss this? Congrats!


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 23, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> So here are the specs, 8lb 12oz, 22 inches long, 10 fingers 10 toes 2 gorgeous blue eyes and a full head of blond hair. I'm purchasing my first shotgun now for when this long legged blond beauty starts dating.


Congratulations! Glad she and mom are happy and well. Please don't forget a secondary weapon in case the primary fails. May I suggest a H&amp;K .45? The German G-36 is also a nice weapon but a little large to cary. The red dot sight is rather handy though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats Major Highway!! I know the feeling about needing to buy a shotgun since my little girl was born in July. Not looking forward to the dating years...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 29, 2012)

We are expecting miniBuff 2 in September! So far, everything is good, except that Mrs. Buff is having a bad bout with morning sickness and indegestion. We told miniBuff 1 last night, and she is excited to be a big sister.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome news FLBuff. Congratulations. The more the merrier.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gratz!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 29, 2012)

congrats to all the Buff's


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2012)

...and the Buffs move to man-to-man defense. Congratulations!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 29, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> We are expecting miniBuff 2 in September! So far, everything is good, except that Mrs. Buff is having a bad bout with morning sickness and indegestion. We told miniBuff 1 last night, and she is excited to be a big sister.


september 3rd is a good day...congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats FLB


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats! And don't you worry about the louder screams, and yells, and fights. The older you get, the more your hearing declines.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 29, 2012)

Good news Buff Congrats!


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 31, 2012)

Many congrats to the Buff family!

Baby ElCid 2 came into the world on February 21st. He is a cool little man.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats to you and your family ElCid!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats, sir!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 3, 2013)

Bumping because I know there are a number of us that are expecting new additions to our families. I've got my third due this month. Who else? Sycamore! NJMike! Anybody I'm missing?


----------



## ventilator (Dec 3, 2013)

We've got our third due in june next year so still a ways off but I'm sure it will be here quicker than I think.


----------



## goodal (Dec 3, 2013)

This may be worthy of a new thread and poll, but I'm curious how many spawn eb members have on average. We have 3 boys. When we got married that's what we said we wanted and by God we did it. Honestly, I wouldn't mind a 4th, but my wife wont even entertain the idea. So how many ya got?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 3, 2013)

2 boys. 12 and 17.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

1 boy, 4yrs old. We both wanted two kids...but after one, that might be enough.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 3, 2013)

2, one boy 12 and one girl 3(2 actually, 3 next week)


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2013)

Two boys, _almost_ 4 and almost 2. If we have any more, Mrs. MS had better have a good lawyer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 3, 2013)

One boy. He'll be 9 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 3, 2013)

2 girls, 5.5 and 15 months. System shutdown. Same as MS, if there is an addition, Mrs. Buff got sum 'splainin' to do.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

None that I know of.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2013)

2 kiddos here. A 4 year old boy and 2 year old girl. Like FL and MS, this factory has been shut down as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> None that I know of.




But you're helping raise a few million, amirite?


----------



## willsee (Dec 3, 2013)

13 month old boy

More to come in the future...maybe


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

^ willsee?


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2013)

One inherited 7 year old, inherited just before she turned 3. I'd be perfectly content never having another mouth to feed, though if I ever do, I hope its a boy. I can only take so much Monster High and fashion show birthday parties. I'm ready for racecars and monster truck shows.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 3, 2013)

3 kids. Two boys(24 and 22) and a princess(20).

Blank bullets after the girl. Decided that three were more than enough. One already finished college, the other one will finish in 2014, and my baby girl (will always be my baby girl and she knows it very well), is two years away from finishing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

Desert Engineer said:


> My wife is is due on Jan 19th with our first. I am totally excited.




Accidentally opened page 1 instead of newest post. Good day for a birthday.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 1 boy (just turned 2 and man can he throw a tantrum) and a baby due in April.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

2 kiddos and one more due in 4 weeks. One girl, one boy and we'll see in 4 weeks. Afterwards, NJM is closing down the factory. Two was enough but three is gonna be a challenge. Anybody suggest so major challenges in switching from man to man defense to a zone defense?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 7, 2013)

My advice is to schedule factory shutdown before the baby's birth. It isn't really a pleasant 3-5 days. Have an infant would be less pleasant I think.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2013)

Or make Mrs NJ shut her factory down...

I have 2 kiddos. My son is 8 and daughter is 6. No more.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2013)

So far three hasn't been too bad. I thought going from one to two was harder.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm supposed to be getting my factory shut down but I have been avoiding it. After watching my wife go through three pregnancies and three vaginal deliveries I can get snipped.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Anybody suggest so major challenges in switching from man to man defense to a zone defense?




Dude "man to man" defense just isn't the right way to say that!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

akwooly said:


> I'm supposed to be getting my factory shut down but I have been avoiding it. After watching my wife go through three pregnancies and three vaginal deliveries I can get snipped.


That's my same thought.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Or make Mrs NJ shut her factory down...
> 
> I have 2 kiddos.  My son is 8 and daughter is 6.  No more.


I felt the same way dex. However that wasn't in the hand I was dealt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2013)

Mrs Dex took care of her own factory. It wasn't that she didn't want more kids, she just never wanted to be pregnant again (both kids were very rough pregnancies).


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

We contemplated Mrs NJ closing up shopping because there was a possibility that she would have had to have a c section. Up until 2 weeks ago #3 was breached and would need to be delivered via c section. However the baby flipped around and now we are looking at a regular delivery. 3 is definitely enough for me.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 8, 2013)

#3 was doing flips in the womb. About two weeks before the due date he was breeched. We went in to get him flipped and he flipped himself head down the morning before the appointment and stayed that way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be 34 in 6 weeks and still shoot live bullets. Good thing I can't get a date!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

My understanding is that my procedure is reversible if need be. Another reason for my decision.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2013)

Next diaper I am willing to change will be for my grandchild...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

I am looking forward to diapers. I'm guessing I have at least a 4-5 year wait now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

Although the I pawn them off on Mrs. NJ as much as possible.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 9, 2013)

My 2-yr-old only wants me to change his diaper. Mr. Tree lucked out on that one. I assume we'll be changing diapers for a solid decade. No factory shutdown is occurring here. These genes are too good to limit


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ that sounds expensive...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

#1 is out of daytime diapers (age 3.5) but still in nighttime pullups. Just recently stopped buying 5 gals of milk, as NJ Jr (#2) and #1 have stopped and reduced their milk consumptions. Diapers and milk have been the main source grocery shopping in the NJ house.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

NJmike said:


> #1 is out of daytime diapers (age 3.5) but still in nighttime pullups. Just recently stopped buying 5 gals of milk, as NJ Jr (#2) and #1 have stopped and *reduced their milk consumptions*. Diapers and milk have been the main source grocery shopping in the NJ house.


Wait until they get older. My kids will tear through a gallon of milk in about 2 days now...


----------



## akwooly (Dec 9, 2013)

My two girls were potty trained before they were two. We were diaper free for a year but now with baby boy here i expect him to take longer to potty train. So another three years, ugh. I always wanted a large family but i realized children are expensive so I think we are calling it good with three.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > #1 is out of daytime diapers (age 3.5) but still in nighttime pullups. Just recently stopped buying 5 gals of milk, as NJ Jr (#2) and #1 have stopped and *reduced their milk consumptions*. Diapers and milk have been the main source grocery shopping in the NJ house.
> ...


It's ok. For now, it will be a nice cost offset with the additional diapers needed for #3.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cloth diapers all the way!!! Minisnick would rather drink water than milk at home...even buyign the small quarts we usually end up dumping some of it down the sink. He gets his milk intake at daycare.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

I would have to be living in a cave to have used cloth diapers


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah, I'm with RG.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

Most daycare centers won't use cloth diapers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

that's true too. However, Mrs. NJ has also voiced a complete opposition towards using and washing them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I would have to be living in a cave to have used cloth diapers





NJmike said:


> yeah, I'm with RG.


x1000. Cloth diapers = gross


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2013)

what a bunch of sissies. The cloth diaper of today is nothing like those our parents used on us....although those are still available.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ so it's not just poo on fabric then? :blink: LOL


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's still poo on fabric. Sometimes it's poo out of fabric, on clothes, on the bed, and in the shape of footprints on the hardwood floor.


----------



## goodal (Dec 9, 2013)

I was pretty adamant about using plastic on the kiddos. The idea of cleaning poo out of the clothe and putting them back on the younglings just grossed me out.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 9, 2013)

We tried cloth diapers with our first for about two weeks, then we sold them on Craigslist, and yes, somebody bought them.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

of course its a womans jobs so its not really a concern of mine


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> of course its a womans jobs so its not really a concern of mine


I knew I liked RG.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 9, 2013)

We do cloth and don't even wash them. We live in The Place That Time Forgot and still have a diaper service and can get milk in glass bottles. Delivered on your doorstep if you want.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 9, 2013)

Does using a diaper service eliminate the savings of using disposable diapers? I know when we looked at it the savings was not worth the hassle. but I also live in town where there is only one service. I know it is not all about the money, but also saving the environment, what's best for baby, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Going on a Dunkin run for preggers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ bring me back a 6'er too if you would. Mmmmkay? Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

No problem. Schlitz okay?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 10, 2013)

Make it Schlitz Gay. It's his fave.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

sycamore PE said:


> We do cloth and don't even wash them. We live in The Place That Time Forgot and still have a diaper service and can get milk in glass bottles. Delivered on your doorstep if you want.


We were outside the delivery area for diaper service or I would have so gone that route, so we went with the fancy all in one sort of diapers with the velcro so I was essentially exactly like a disposable except you threw in the washer instead of the garbage can.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> > We do cloth and don't even wash them. We live in The Place That Time Forgot and still have a diaper service and can get milk in glass bottles. Delivered on your doorstep if you want.
> ...




That's what we had, except you don't just throw in the washer, you have to scoop the poop out with toilet paper and then throw it into the toilet, then rinse the poo out of the fabric in the sink (then sanitize the sink) then put the soggy / smelly diaper in the washing machine (with no other clothes mind you) and then wash them.

Perhaps a delivery service would be the way to go.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sapper said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > sycamore PE said:
> ...


Thats the joy of nursing...there was no need to scoop the poop until solid food was introduced and then they have a flushable liner you can put in that all you do is toss in the toliet without having to touch the poop. they also make a diaper sprayer that attaches to the toliet water line so you can spray the poop off into the toliet.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2013)

SO MUCH WORK!!!! Wrap it in plastic and throw it away.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting, I never knew of any of these fancy gadgets to make it actually possible to do. We gave up on the cloth diapers because of the reasons I indicated and haven't looked back. I kind of doubt that we'll do cloth with number three, since we're so well practiced at filling the landfills will poop sausages from the diaper genie, we'll probably just keep going that route.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 10, 2013)

Both of my brothers have Diaper Genies and I don't see the need for it at all. Wet diapers can just get balled up and tossed in the trash can in the kids' room They don't stink. Diapers filled with poop sausages get balled up and immediately tossed in the garbage can outside. No diaper smells anywhere.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't have any real proof, but I have been told that black bear are more attracted to poopy diapers. That being said and living in the woods of Northern NJ where there is an abundance of bears, I choose not to toss those dirty diapers in the outside can until garbage day. For me, the diaper genie satisfies this condition.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, to be fair, the diaper genie cost us all of $25 buck almost 10 years ago, and it rarely gets used, we do the same as what you just mentioned, balled up and in the trash, trash gets taken out nightly, diaper genie just sits there and serves as a trash can so to speak in the kids actual room, and if we happen to be doing the changing there, then it gets used, but most often we're changing diapers in the play room.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2013)

&lt; Tried the Diaper Genie for a week. Didn't like at all.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

a regular lidded can and an air fresher work just as well as a disper genie and was cheaper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

We used a diaper genie. At one point, we had two of them in the house because both kids were still in diapers for a couple years. The only issue we had with them is that if you don't empty them and you try to push one more in, it will "smoosh" the bottom ones to the point they start leaking. Bleh.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2013)

We had a Diaper Dekor. It was a glorified trash can. I couldn't get behind making a giant necklace of poop diapers.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 10, 2013)

We have a plastic can with a citrus disc in it. Our house smells like poop. Meh, you get used to it. The diapers get picked up once a week, and yes, the service costs as much as disposables, but I never have to worry about stopping by the store to get diapers.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 10, 2013)

By the way, I like how this thread has devolved into a discussion about poop and diapers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

So now with less than a month before #3's due date, I'm beginning to reflect on the last two and what's in store for us with #3. For the first two months solid, #1 would only sleep on us. So, we little to no sleep during this time. #2 had acid reflux, was a projectile puker, borderline colicky and would only fall sleep on long car rides. Thus far, all of my kids have been born early. #1 was four days early. #2 was seven days early. I can only hope that #3 follows the same trend because the due date is January 9th. If so maybe I can claim #3 for my 2013 taxes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2013)

I've heard of several families scheduling their delivery to be induced a few days before New Years for the tax purposes alone...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't plan to do it that way, but I can't help but notice the trend of early babies in relation to the due date


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2013)

Most doctors prefer to schedule an induction. That way they can maximize the amount of patients and still keep their Tee times...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

it's funny. My wife has had the same doctor for all three kids now, and he has yet to deliver any of them. whether it be vacation, or no wheres to be found, we have had the same on-call doctor for the first two.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

No dr present for Minisnicks enterance to the world, the nurse caught him. At least he waited until we got to the hospital though


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

during #2, the anesthesiologist was late in arriving to the room. So he gave her the needle as she was pushing, essentially she gave birth naturally. However, she did feel the effects of the drugs about an hour later.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Most doctors prefer to schedule an induction. That way they can maximize the amount of patients and still keep their Tee times...




Sadly true. Well, Mrs. MS's doctor said that the due date is X, but if you'd like, we can induce a week early. :shakehead: 

One of the few times I've ever seen her give anyone the "you cray cray" look.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 11, 2013)

The OBs and midwifes at my hospital make no promises about who will deliver a baby. Whomever is on call is who you get. Honestly, I really didn't care that the midwife on-call was someone I'd never met before. She was medically competent an that's all that mattered at that point.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Now here's what I'm a bit uneasy about:

1) The midwife I normally see took a job somewhere else, so now I have to find someone else in the practice. Kind of a bummer because I liked her.

2) The hospital is remodeling L&amp;D when I'm due, so they are temporarily moving to ICU. ICU doesn't have showers or hydrotherapy tubs. If there are no showers, I'm going to want to go home right away. But, if my husband gives his stupid incompatible blood type to this baby like he did with Lil Sapling, I'll be stuck there for 48 hrs so they can monitor the baby's jaundice. They're going to have to figure out the shower thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

^once you are done with L&amp;D they will probably move you to a regular patient room to keep the ICU available.

Hydrotherapy tubs...our hospital had a communal shower/bathroom set up like a dorm fro the 70's. There was a toliet and sink in the inroom bathrooms. they have remodeled the shower room since then but it is still a shower room, no tubs in the patient rooms


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 11, 2013)

At my last appointment, they said they didn't know the whole plan yet, just that they are taking over several ICU rooms, they don't know what to do about showers yet, and are working on a plan for hydrotherapy tubs because many women like them for pain management.

I live in GranolaVille, so the hospital offers water birth and has to cater to families who are considering homebirth as an option and don't want an epidural.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2013)

meet me in the parking lot with the epidural


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2013)

NJmike said:


> during #2, the anesthesiologist was late in arriving to the room. So he gave her the needle as she was pushing, essentially she gave birth naturally. However, she did feel the effects of the drugs about an hour later.


This basically happened to me too with Tex Jr. By the time the doc showed up he only managed to get the drugs hooked up before Tex Jr. was "on his way". Never lost feeling. Now I think maybe he just wanted to get paid. Not very cool, considering that when Tex Jr. was born we only had $1000 in maternity coverage on our insurance. I paid off Tex Jr. for three years. Still have all the canceled checks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

same here. I argued it, but with no success.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

what was their anwer...you should have said no if it was that late in the process?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

everything was happening so fast and my primary concern was my wife that I didn't even have time to think. Plus, we got to the hosp friday night at 1130 and she didn't give birth until around 6 am. So one, I was exhausted at that point because I hadn't slept, and two, when she actually started going into labor, she went from 4 cm to 12 cm in no time flat.


----------



## AggieELEN (Dec 11, 2013)

First off: this thread is pretty funny. I have spent a little while today reading through random pages.

We are due February 6th, and its nice to see so many people in here talking about things my wife and I have been going through lately. This is our first baby, so everything is new to us. We have been having fun with it, but my wife has had a few complications (kidney problems requiring surgery), so we aren't sure if we are going to have another in a few years or not. Up until the kidney problems, she was for sure wanting another.

I can't wait for the baby to get here, but I am crazy stressed trying to get ahead at work to give myself some time off where I don't have to worry about things around here. January is going to be our busiest month by far for the whole year, so that isn't helping. I'm just hoping they don't try to make me travel at all towards the end of the month!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

AggieELEN said:


> First off: this thread is pretty funny.  I have spent a little while today reading through random pages.
> 
> We are due February 6th, and its nice to see so many people in here talking about things my wife and I have been going through lately.  This is our first baby, so everything is new to us.  We have been having fun with it, but my wife has had a few complications (kidney problems requiring surgery), so we aren't sure if we are going to have another in a few years or not.  Up until the kidney problems, she was for sure wanting another.
> 
> I can't wait for the baby to get here, but I am crazy stressed trying to get ahead at work to give myself some time off where I don't have to worry about things around here.  January is going to be our busiest month by far for the whole year, so that isn't helping.  I'm just hoping they don't try to make me travel at all towards the end of the month!


Congrats on the baby. They are super fun.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 13, 2013)

AggieELEN said:


> First off: this thread is pretty funny.  I have spent a little while today reading through random pages.
> 
> We are due February 6th, and its nice to see so many people in here talking about things my wife and I have been going through lately.  This is our first baby, so everything is new to us.  We have been having fun with it, but my wife has had a few complications (kidney problems requiring surgery), so we aren't sure if we are going to have another in a few years or not.  Up until the kidney problems, she was for sure wanting another.
> 
> I can't wait for the baby to get here, but I am crazy stressed trying to get ahead at work to give myself some time off where I don't have to worry about things around here.  January is going to be our busiest month by far for the whole year, so that isn't helping.  I'm just hoping they don't try to make me travel at all towards the end of the month!


When I was pregnant with my first, my husband had a trip to the manufacturing plant he works with planned for a prototype build. The plant kept delaying the trip an he kept telling them "it better be soon because I'm not going anywhere after Nov. 1" (I was due late Nov). I think he ended up going the very last week of Oct.
One of my friends gave birth to her first literally hours after her husband got back from a work trip abroad.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2013)

Ladies - this is just a husband of a pregnant woman rant, don't think less of me, just better here than to her.

Dammit woman! I don't know what you are craving unless you tell me! I don't know what hurts and how to help you unless you tell me! I can not read your mind, though I am actively trying to use the one skill I apparently do possess and engineer a mind reading machine, but it's still a prototype and your constant demands for something but you don't know what and I should be intuitive enough to figure it out are hindering progress. I love you, but I swear to god I can't survive another pregnancy with you or anybody else for that matter. /rant

Fellow dudes: heed my rant and be warned.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Invent that mind reading machine and I'll buy one.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2013)

Get a little snip-snip, clamp-clamp and you'll never have to worry about it again.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 14, 2013)

If getting snipped, just don't rip out the stitches during the healing process. The followup visit gets real awkward.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2013)

And don't... repeat... DON'T get the snippy-snip during the chillier months. Imagine a spherically shaped cactus "imploding" and collapsing into itself. Where do you think those spines go? hmy:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2013)

Already done boys, about a month ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

I had a no scalpel vasectomy (but there was a large pair of scissors involved)...

Went back to work afterward.. I had 3 very young kids at home and that was the most restful place I could have been....


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm with RG. I'm gonna do this too after #3 comes in a few weeks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2013)

I had the no scalpel version and a big pair of scissors were also involved. I laid on the couch and suspended the rules in the 15k afterwards.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

That you did. I recall that weekend. I meant I was in agreement with RG in that having young kids like I will at the time of the surgery, work is probably the least stressful environment I could ask for.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2013)

No scissors or scalpels near my boys. I'm still shootin' live rounds...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

That was the best $15 co pay I have ever paid!

Did y'all's doctors turn the air conditioning way up?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2013)

No, but he put on some music.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2013)

Contractions beginning, getting longer and more frequent, mrs Sapper tells me we should get to bed because she thinks it will be an early morning. When the gals been through this three times, I trust her judgement.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Good luck Sapper.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Contractions beginning, getting longer and more frequent, mrs Sapper tells me we should get to bed because she thinks it will be an early morning. When the gals been through this three times, I trust her judgement.




Best wishes my old friend.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 15, 2013)

No music, no A/C; just him and the nurse taking care of things.

Not regretting it fer a minute.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 15, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Contractions beginning, getting longer and more frequent, mrs Sapper tells me we should get to bed because she thinks it will be an early morning. When the gals been through this three times, I trust her judgement.


Good luck SAP!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure to soften the cervix!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Already done boys, about a month ago.




Me too. In fact, mine was the Thursday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> That was the best $15 co pay I have ever paid!
> 
> Did y'all's doctors turn the air conditioning way up?





blybrook PE said:


> No music, no A/C; just him and the nurse taking care of things.
> 
> Not regretting it fer a minute.


My wife went with me while my mom watched the kiddos at home. Mrs. MS was in the room watching the whole bloodbath while the doctor and nurse were holding a conversation with all of us.



Sapper said:


> Contractions beginning, getting longer and more frequent, mrs Sapper tells me we should get to bed because she thinks it will be an early morning. When the gals been through this three times, I trust her judgement.


Best of luck, Sap! Yay December babies!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 15, 2013)

Guess it's not today after all, contractions seemed to have stopped or at least slowed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2013)

My wife wishes she was pregnant.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Guess it's not today after all, contractions seemed to have stopped or at least slowed.


Maybe tonight? When the DD?


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 15, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Guess it's not today after all, contractions seemed to have stopped or at least slowed.


Well, good luck, hope the new baby comes soon!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good luck Sap! And to the Mrs. as well! :thumbs:


----------



## AggieELEN (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone's wife ever have kidney problems during pregnancy? My wife has had pretty severe kidney problems the last 4 weeks, so much so that they had to do surgery a few weeks ago to relieve pressure on her right kidney. Looks like we get to do another surgery in a couple of week to do the same thing again. She's a trooper, but I know she is hurting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

saps been missing today yes? maybe today was the day.

I've seen people with gall bladder issues during preg, but not kidney...hope she is better soon!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2013)

My wife had a kidney stone 6 years after she gave birth. The doc said pregnancy makes some women more susceptible to kidney stones.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> saps been missing today yes? maybe today was the day.


My thoughts too. Hope all is well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

^nothing as of 3 hrs ago according to fb


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Ladies - this is just a husband of a pregnant woman rant, don't think less of me, just better here than to her.
> 
> Dammit woman! I don't know what you are craving unless you tell me! I don't know what hurts and how to help you unless you tell me! I can not read your mind, though I am actively trying to use the one skill I apparently do possess and engineer a mind reading machine, but it's still a prototype and your constant demands for something but you don't know what and I should be intuitive enough to figure it out are hindering progress. I love you, but I swear to god I can't survive another pregnancy with you or anybody else for that matter. /rant
> 
> Fellow dudes: heed my rant and be warned.


You let a host organism take over your body and grow for nine months and we'll see how much info you volunteer, especially to the person who planted the thing in the first place.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2013)

^ why Does the movie Aliens come to mind here....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2013)

csb said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies - this is just a husband of a pregnant woman rant, don't think less of me, just better here than to her.
> ...


And wives make it sound like it's all the guy's fault. Last I checked, the woman was a willing/active participant in the "planting"...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2013)

anyone hear from Sapper? any baby born yet?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2013)

not as of last night


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 19, 2013)

This one thinks it's too cold in the NE. Frankly I don't blame him, 8 degrees a couple mornings ago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2013)

or he wants to share your birthday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2013)

And when is his birthday?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2013)

Sapper said:


> This one thinks it's too cold in the NE. Frankly I don't blame him, 8 degrees a couple mornings ago.




Good thing you don't live here. He'd stay in the womb until he's eligible for AARP. (-7 here right now)

You know, given where you live now, we might get another Patriots fan out of this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2013)

So the Mrs just had her final ultrasound before the day. Doc says #3 grew another two lbs since last but still only weighing in at 5 lb 7 Oz. Looks like we are gonna have another peanut.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to become a Vikings fan. Family heritage and all that, and frankly, the bucs just suck. How long are fans supposed to wait around for a winning season?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 19, 2013)

^I don't know if you've noticed, but the Vikings aren't exactly tearing up the NFL these days either.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> And when is his birthday?


sap's a christmas baby


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2013)

^ nice


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I think I'm going to become a Vikings fan. Family heritage and all that, and frankly, the bucs just suck. How long are fans supposed to wait around for a winning season?




The sporting goods store at the local mall here is full of Vikings gear. And Packers, and Broncos, and UND, and especially NDSU. Whadaya need?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I think I'm going to become a Vikings fan. Family heritage and all that, and frankly, the bucs just suck. How long are fans supposed to wait around for a winning season?


i think the cubs are up to 102 yrs waiting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 21, 2013)

My wife thinks that since this kid was conceived in San Fran that maybe he's just a laid back Cali surfer dude type that has no interest in hurrying. How many days can a woman have low level contractions before labor really starts. And we've always been told that if the first and second were fast, the third would be even quicker.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2013)

Sapper said:


> And we've always been told that if the first and second were fast, the third would be even quicker.


My mom almost didnt make it to the hospital with me and I'm the third.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been told the same, even by my wife's doctor


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Really? Baby born?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats SAP


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 22, 2013)

10 lbs 11 oz 21.5 inches long. Born at 1:42 PM all natural birth, no pitocin no epidural... My wife is a fucking rock star.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^awesome bro. Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2013)

i bow to mrs sap! 10+ pounder


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Seriously. 10# and no drugs...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!

12/22 is a good day. Your newest shares a birtday with my son.


----------



## ventilator (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats, I think my two kids only added up to about 12lbs total.

We just found out our third will be a girl.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^^ and congrats to you too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the next tax break, Sap! And congrats on the impending one, ventilator.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2013)

I was just informed that my wife's doctor wants to deliver the baby no later than next week. He's saying no later than next Thursday, but she has an ultrasound and follow up appointment on Monday. We'll have a better idea then. Here's to another 2014 baby and a tax benefit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 26, 2013)

Baby born on the 31st offers the best tax benefits. But it also really screws things up for insurance deductibles since it resets on the 1st...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2013)

True. My health insurance blows anyway so that is the last thing I ever think of.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

So Mrs NJ has been having contractions all weekend long, mostly at night. This evening they have been a bit more intense and frequent. I think #3 is coming soon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Good luck, NJ!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Good luck, NJ!!


x2!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

update: still in a holding pattern. Doc made her schedule an appointment for Thursday, but she doesn't think that she will make to then.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Based on how she's feeling and how she's felt during the last two, I am guessing this kids is coming out tomorrow. Possibly during the early hours.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing yet. I'm running out of time for the 2013 tax claim


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2013)

Encourage Mrs NJ to do jumping jacks.

oops, this isn't the bad advice thread...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2013)

so do you know if mini NJ is a boy/girl or did you wait


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Encourage Mrs NJ to do jumping jacks.
> 
> oops, this isn't the bad advice thread...


Funny you mention that. Until she went out on maternity leave, she worked at pediatrician's office. One of the doctor's actually suggested that to her.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> so do you know if mini NJ is a boy/girl or did you wait


this one we are waiting. we have one of each now and the factory is shutting down after this one so we figured it would be fun to experience the surprise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2013)

what do you mean she is on maternity leave? already? the baby isn't born yet


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> what do you mean she is on maternity leave? already? the baby isn't born yet


yeah, you get the four weeks prior to the est DD, and six weeks following. She went out on leave December 13th.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2013)

i prefer all the time afterwards...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> i prefer all the time afterwards...


yeah, she's also taking family leave time too. So in the end, she gets 4 weeks before and 6 weeks after on maternity (disability) and another six weeks on family leave. Then she's going to give them her notice that she's not returning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2013)

we have a sweet maternity/family leave policy. 4 weeks paid maternity with up to 3 months total maternity leave then up to another 9 months of family leave for a total of a yr off if you wanted. I worked part time during the 9 months of family leave remaining.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 31, 2013)

Sex helps. Sex sex sex!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 1, 2014)

Unless I drug her, she ain't letting me anywhere near her right now. So now I continue to wait.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 1, 2014)

So now the latest. Tomorrow Mrs NJ has a doctors appointment and all indications are that the dr will want to I duce and deliver tomorrow. The only problem is that we are expecting a helluva snow storm, possible blizzard conditions. My BIL is supposed to come and stay with my kids while we are at the hospital. Why do I get the feeling that I will be snowed in and have to deliver this kid with my 4 year old?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 1, 2014)

^ Best of luck to you and the Mrs' tomorrow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 1, 2014)

Bad weather always induces labor. Mrs Dex has told me they always see an influx of new babies at the hospital when bad weather strikes. She says it's attributed to the change in barometric pressure...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Really? That's interesting. I just hope that I've gotten this planned out to be ahead of the snow. This could have all been avoided had Mrs NJ listened to me when asked her to call the dr and discuss his plan relative to the impending weather. Keeping in mind that we also have two small children to account for. But no, she thought I was nuts. I will be sure to remind her of that on our way to the hospital in blizzard conditions.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 2, 2014)

^Are you sure you want to play the "I-Told-You-So" card under those conditions?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol. You bet I will. Probably not the smartest idea, but neither was her underestimating my suggestion.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

As a matter of fact, I just got some potentially cool news. I was just trolling/asking questions on the Facebook page of the local NBC news station. Their chief meteorologist asked to contact me personally to see if my wife and I are interested in them doing a story on us and the pregnancy and how we are closely watching the weather patterns. He's going to pitch it to the news room and we'll see where it goes. Making the local news because we are having a baby. #Winning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Nice


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

If that's your cup of tea congrats...i wouldn't want the watching area all up in my business. cuz then they are going to want to do a interview at the hospital after th baby is born yadda yadda


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

ordinarily I would probably decline, but I guess it'll be cool. Memorable if nothing else.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Just confirmed. News reporter will be at our house in an hour.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

mad dash to make the house presentable.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

That's why I took an hour. That and so Mrs NJ could get all dolled up for the camera


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope that you cleared this with the Mrs. prior to agreeing. Good luck to y'all today. Mini-Buff #1 was born during a blizzard. The drive to the hospital to induce was not fun, but at least Mrs. Buff was not in active labor during the drive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

Just throw everything into a back room and Febreeze the $hit out of the rest...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Just throw everything into a back room and Febreeze the $hit out of the rest...


Pretty much exactly what we did. Just finished the interview.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

so how'd it go


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Really cool. They spent about 20 minutes interviewing us and our daughter. Really cool.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 2, 2014)

not as cool as it will be when mini-mike finally arrives


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^^that is true.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very cool. And good luck with things in the coming hours. Safe travels!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats and good luck with the drive. Safe travels!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

Just wait for what they actually show on the newscast. They might end up editing it to make you and Mrs NJ look like you're some sort of crazy "prepper"...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Just wait for what they actually show on the newscast.  They might end up editing it to make you and Mrs NJ look like you're some sort of crazy "prepper"...


That would be my luck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

Like this:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bThouBcsMO4


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's sounds like my luck, now that I've told everyone to watch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

So Mrs NJ and I are leaving for the hospital shortly. Doctor wants her there ASAP. And it has not begun to snow yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

see they want to get that baby out and still make it home before the snow starts


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck to Mrs. Mike.

By the by, you need to send us a link to the interview... for science!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

That I definitely will do. As soon as they post it I will.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Best wishes NJ!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Seriously. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wesson9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Good luck NJ! Hope all goes well. Post a pic of the newcomer when you have a chance.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> As a matter of fact, I just got some potentially cool news. I was just trolling/asking questions on the Facebook page of *the local NBC news station*. Their chief meteorologist asked to contact me personally to see if my wife and I are interested in them doing a story on us and the pregnancy and how we are closely watching the weather patterns. He's going to pitch it to the news room and we'll see where it goes. Making the local news because we are having a baby. #Winning.




WNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNBC.

Unless you're in the part of NJ by Philly. Then I'm not sure what affiliate you get. I grew up in the NY suburbs and that's what we got. Now my local NBC station starts with a K.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2014)

It actually just aired.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Zoe Grace

5 lb 3 oz

Born at 0052


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 3, 2014)

CONGRATS! MIKE! YAY!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats Mike!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats. Love the name!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Flyer


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome, Mike! Congrats to you and Mrs. Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks envirotex


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks LJ


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i love the name zoe


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs NJ picked it with one push to go


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!!!! Tiny little bundle of joy. so are you stuck at the hospital now with al the snow

:GotPics:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks dex. Thanks snick. I have some pics. I will get on shortly


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Mike!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2014)

Another high five for Mrs. Mike! Now go get her whatever she wants. My wife wanted Subway, and lots of it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome news! Congrats Mike!



Master slacker said:


> Another high five for Mrs. Mike! Now go get her whatever she wants. My wife wanted Subway, and lots of it.


LOL....yes!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats. It was the weather that helped, eh?

Now wheres the story link??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks MS. Thanks Kfox. I've asked Mrs NJ what she wants but indecisive. Typical woman.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Good luck to Mrs. Mike.
> 
> By the by, you need to send us a link to the interview... for science!


http://youtu.be/KM5z2xn6fGk

http://youtu.be/muYPXj9J4Eg


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^



blybrook PE said:


> Congrats. It was the weather that helped, eh?
> 
> Now wheres the story link??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to Mrs. Mike.
> ...


The only time he wasn't spamming EB.com. LOL

Pretty cool.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 4, 2014)

Those links don't seem to work for me


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2014)

I wonder why? Personally I'm new to posting on YouTube. I recorded them as I played them from my TV. Then uploaded to YouTube. Any ideas on what the problem could be?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2014)

^FWIW, The links worked fine on my machine. Firefox browser.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2014)

Great. Now I know that the camera makes me look like a fat slob.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^FWIW, The links worked fine on my machine. Firefox browser.


Same here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 4, 2014)

I was able to watch it from my computer, for some reason it didn't work on my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> The only time he wasn't spamming EB.com. LOL






Now I'll have even more time to late night spam, when I'm up with the kid.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike: just caught up on this thread. Congrats on your beautiful family and new addition. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks MA.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > The only time he wasn't spamming EB.com. LOL
> ...




Had this site been around, I could have made real use of it for the same purpose in 2005.


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2014)

Me too...instead of watching infomercials.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2014)

Late to this one but congrats NJm.

Beautiful name!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks DK. that name is all from her mommy


----------



## AggieELEN (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats Mike! My wife is due a month from today. She is going in for surgery next week to help with her kidney issues and the doctors are legitimately worried that she might go into labor when they put her under. Here's to hoping that she holds out another few weeks after her surgery!

Love the name. We are using the middle name Grace as well. If we didn't already have a friend named Zoe, that was another name we had talked about. Instead we are going with Charlotte Grace


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks AE and congrats to you guys. Is this your first? Charlotte Grace is a great name too.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats NJMike!! sorry I was late to see this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks wooly


----------



## AggieELEN (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, she will be our first. We have 7 nieces and nephews all under 5, so we've been around babies and toddlers a lot the last few years. I realize it will be a completely different ball game though when she is ours vs being able to hand her off to someone else!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Aint that the truth. Congrats again.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2014)

A figured this is as good a place as any.

Our friends just had their second child (yay! exciting!). The pictures they sent? Big, full picture of the babies face...and also mom's nipple. I don't know if she meant to send that. Do I tell her? Pretend it didn't happen?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 14, 2014)

csb said:


> A figured this is as good a place as any.
> 
> Our friends just had their second child (yay! exciting!). The pictures they sent? Big, full picture of the babies face...and also mom's nipple. I don't know if she meant to send that. Do I tell her? Pretend it didn't happen?


post it on the internet...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

tell her.

Side note, when #3 was born, the nurses took pics of me cutting the chord. Keeping in mind that it was 0130 and I was exhausted, I had selected all of the photos I had taken of #3 and posted to Facebook for friends and family to see. About an hour later Mrs. NJ was looking through my pictures and pointed out to me that the chord cutting picture showed her "business" at which point she asked if had posted that picture. I did what any respectable husband would do in that situation. I lied, said no, not at all and then quickly removed it. I was very thankful that it occurred in the middle of the night and maybe 1 or 2 people might have saw it.

:blush:


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2014)

Whoa. I'd definitely let her know if her hoo haw was on display.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2014)

My little sister was in the room when Mini-Dex #1 was born. She was 20 at the time and decided it was a good idea to go around the room and take "artistic" photographs during labor. She took one of Mrs Dex's business right as the baby's head started coming out. She was so disturbed over what she saw that she vowed to never have kids. That turned out to be a lie, as she now has 2 (one adopted, the other came via C-section).


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

csb said:


> Whoa. I'd definitely let her know if her hoo haw was on display.


Trust me, all evidence has since been destroyed and removed from cyber space, but the 3 minutes it took me to remove the picture from it's public display, was a very stressful 3 minutes and felt like about 20 minutes. I spent the next hour rechecking to make sure it was in fact removed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2014)

^ if it was on FB, it wasn't truly deleted. Just now no longer visible.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ if it was on FB, it wasn't truly deleted. Just now no longer visible.




true, but good enough for me. She wouldn't know the difference anyway.


----------



## ventilator (Jan 15, 2014)

We just found out that the ultrasound from 4 weeks ago that said it was for certain a girl was wrong b/c the one yesterday said for certain its a boy. At least we didn't paint the room yet. Going to try and get our money back for the first one since they guarantee they will get it right. Some how I think that is going to be more trouble than the $80 is worth.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2014)

i've heard confirming girls via ultrasound only is not very accurate...Maybe wait until after the baby is born to make sure they were 100% wrong is a lot easier.


----------



## ventilator (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know if one is harder than the other. The first two kids were correct at the ultrasounds but they weren't until 20weeks both times. The one that was wrong this time was at 16 weeks but they still guaranteed it. there is no way my wife could ever wait until the kid was born, she has to have everything done. She had already bought new paint for the room, I don't know if they take paint back or not. I'm going to make her deal with that because I said to wait to make sure.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2014)

Our nephew, the child of two radiology techs, was MOST DEFINITELY a girl. They picked out the name Katie and had everything ready to go...except then he was Kaiden and they had nothing ready to go.

We didn't find out. I didn't want to know.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Waited on the first, found out on the second. Both girls. I live in the land of My Little Pony, Disney Princesses, and GoldieBlox.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I live in the land of My Little Pony, Disney Princesses, and GoldieBlox.




Yeah, but what do your daughters like to play with?


----------



## sycamore PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Didn't find out with the first, not finding out with this one. But I think it's a boy because we cannot agree on a girls' name. We picked a boys name before this one was even conceived.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

I still remember the name we had picked out had Mini-Dex #2 been a boy. My wife has transferred that name to her "pooch" if someone asks if she's pregnant (then she promptly rips their head off for thinking she's pregnant).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

We didn't find out for the first one but the other two we let the doc tell us.. Ain't no one got time for that...

I wanted to name out 3 rd child Patton, after yes General Patton. But my dads name is Pat and my wife didn't want his friends shortening his name to Pat one day.... Women.....


----------



## AggieELEN (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife would lose her mind if ours doesn't end up being a girl. We have had 2 sonograms and one of the 3d ones, and all of them so far have shown girl. At least her room is yellow and baby blue, so if it's a boy, it shouldnt require too much reworking there! Plus her name would easily just go from Charlotte to Charlie.

The other fear my wife has right now is that there's a twin hiding in there somewhere lol. One of our friends was prepared for one, but there were two babies. The 2nd one was hiding directly behind the first for the entire pregnancy and was much smaller. They were prepared for a boy and got a boy and a girl!


----------



## ventilator (Jan 17, 2014)

Already having a boy and a girl I'm not too worried about what this one will be other than the fact the Mrs has to have everything ready to go no matter what so I'm really hoping they were right on the second one because I don't want to have to redo a bunch of stuff once the kid gets here.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Post tosties


----------



## sycamore PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Ugh, I am 1 hr into my 3-hr fasting glucose test. 2 more hours and 2 more blood draws until I can eat something. Fasting tests are usually not fun but they are extra not fun while pregnant.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2014)

I hated that test...not so much the test itself....but the wait.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 21, 2014)

New baby boy last Wednesday 1/15/14

He and mom are doing great!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 21, 2014)

Why can't I post a Pic?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats Lumber Jim!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2014)

congrats!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats for the little guy LJ!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

congrats LJ!


----------



## sycamore PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats, Lumber Jim!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats LJ.

Try hosting your picture to ImageShack or something similar and then posting a link to it here.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.winkflash.com/photo/imagew2.aspx?c=11724119&amp;i=540537639&amp;z=0

Thanks all!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats LJ!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats LJ!


----------



## AggieELEN (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally had our baby this last week! Charlotte was born last Wednesday morning at 6:16 AM after ~26 hours of labor.

So far everything is great!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2014)

AggieELEN said:


> Finally had our baby this last week! Charlotte was born last Wednesday morning at 6:16 AM after ~26 hours of labor.
> 
> So far everything is great!


Congrats Aggie!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> AggieELEN said:
> 
> 
> > Finally had our baby this last week! Charlotte was born last Wednesday morning at 6:16 AM after ~26 hours of labor.
> ...




x2!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 18, 2014)

AggieELEN said:


> Finally had our baby this last week! Charlotte was born last Wednesday morning at 6:16 AM after ~26 hours of labor.
> 
> So far everything is great!


Congrats!

26 hours of labor... always better to to be the Dad when this occurs. Although, my feet got sore from standing next to the bed when my wife was in it for 20hrs with our first one...


----------



## AggieELEN (Feb 19, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> AggieELEN said:
> 
> 
> > Finally had our baby this last week! Charlotte was born last Wednesday morning at 6:16 AM after ~26 hours of labor.
> ...


Haha, yeah I joked with my wife about how my feet hurt towards the end of it. If looks could kill....


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a baby!

His name is Isaac Lorenzo. Born on 4/19 at 5:19 am, little stinker made my husband and I stay up all night for labor and delivery. We're both happy and healthy, though. He was 7 lbs 7 oz at birth.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats syc!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Syc!


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats, Syc! Glad you and the sapling are doing well!


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 22, 2014)

EB baby boom in here. Congrats to all the new ones.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 22, 2014)

Isaac Lorenzo...artist's name. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I was wondering when that kid was going to take root. WOOT! congrats!


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

sycamore PE said:


> I had a baby!
> 
> His name is Isaac Lorenzo. Born on 4/19 at 5:19 am, little stinker made my husband and I stay up all night for labor and delivery. We're both happy and healthy, though. He was 7 lbs 7 oz at birth.


Excellent news!!

Congratulations!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats Syc! WI REPRESENT!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats, yo! :multiplespotting:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats SYC!


----------



## ventilator (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats, hope you both are doing well.

About 6 more weeks till ours gets here. This pregnancy has been rough on the mrs so hopefully she gets to the full 6 weeks.


----------



## Porter_ (May 9, 2014)

my wife and i are due the first week of October, our first. we find out the sex next week. i'm excited! but dear god...she's an emotional girl by default. throw in some pregnancy hormones and watch out. my go-to phrases: "i'm sorry" "yeah i can grill something up for dinner tonight" "your ass looks GREAT in those jeans" and "absolutely, you can buy whatever you want"


----------



## envirotex (May 9, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like you're going to do fine, practice changing things up too, like "your ass looks GREAT in those yoga pants" and "sure, I can help you tie your shoes"...also, don't mention wine...


----------



## Porter_ (May 9, 2014)

haha too late, i've already made the wine mistake. lesson learned for the next go around.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 9, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> haha too late, i've already made the wine mistake. lesson learned for the next go around.


Do you like sleeping on the couch? If not, you might want to learn to.

j/k

Congrats on the baby news.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2014)

^ or you could talk to another member here who excels at couch sleeping for any tips/pointers.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 9, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you're going to do fine, practice changing things up too, like "your ass looks GREAT in those yoga pants" and "sure, I can help you tie your shoes"...also, don't mention wine...


wait til she needs help grooming. Don't send her into the delivery room looking like Don King in a leg-lock


----------



## NJmike PE (May 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ or you could talk to another member here who excels at couch sleeping for any tips/pointers.


did I hear my name called


----------



## csb (May 9, 2014)

Congrats! I'd use the same rules for approaching a bear in the wild as for this situation.


----------



## Porter_ (May 17, 2014)

My wife had her second trimester ultrasound yesterday. Found out we're having a boy!


----------



## envirotex (May 17, 2014)

Cool! Boys are the best!

&lt;----Mom of two boys.


----------



## Porter_ (May 17, 2014)

I was leaning towards a girl but obviously happy with either. Raising a boy will be a ton of fun.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 19, 2014)

Congrats! I hear that boys are more trouble when very young but the girls get to be more trouble when they turn to teens....


----------



## MA_PE (May 19, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Congrats! I hear that boys are more trouble when very young but the girls get to be more trouble when they turn to teens....


and when they get older...talk to any married man.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 16, 2014)

Our number 3 was born last week. Everyone is doing well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2014)

ventilator said:


> Our number 3 was born last week. Everyone is doing well.


Congrats to the Vent family! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats!!! Does this mean Vent will now be making 3am posts like NJMike used to?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats Vent!



Dexman PE said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean Vent will now be making 3am posts like NJMike used to?


Not everyone is as dedicated to the cause.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2014)

congrats Vent. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody.



Dexman PE said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean Vent will now be making 3am posts like NJMike used to?


Hopefully not, don't want to curse it but the little guy has been sleeping in 4 hour stretches already at night. Combine that with breast fed and hopefully I get to have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2014)

Aren't you a bit old to be breast fed?


----------



## ventilator (Jun 16, 2014)

Never too old for a glass of warm milk before bed :eyebrows:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2014)

yeah but it puts me right to sleep.


----------



## iwire (Jun 17, 2014)

ventilator said:


> Never too old for a glass of warm milk before bed :eyebrows:


Some warm milk and some exercise right after than...very relaxing lol


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> My wife had her second trimester ultrasound yesterday. Found out we're having a boy!


Healthy baby boy born on October 5th! 6 lbs 14 oz, 19" long. He's awesome. Having a lot of fun with him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats Porter!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats Porter!!! (I got scared when I saw NJMike post in here)


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats!!


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 17, 2014)

When I saw that you posted in this thread NJ, I thought you had an announcement to make.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> When I saw that you posted in this thread NJ, I thought you had an announcement to make.


HELLL no!!!!!!! This guy is done. DR appointment has been scheduled.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats Porter!

NJ, stock up on frozen peas n corn. You'll likely need it...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats Porter.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats Porter!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats! now wake up!!!! no sleeping at the office!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> congrats! now wake up!!!! no sleeping at the office!!!!


That!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats!!!



blybrook PE said:


> NJ, stock up on frozen peas n corn. You'll likely need it...


And vodka.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats Porter!


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm studying right now to sit for for the civil PE exam next week. Needless to say not a lot of time has been devoted to studying.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

You're talking the PE next week??? Time to sleep in the guest room.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2014)

Another one NJ? Keep it in your pants man!

Oh wait, nevermind. I saw you posted in here and just assumed.

Congrats Porter!


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> You're talking the PE next week??? Time to sleep in the guest room.


That's the plan for Thursday night


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

we really haven't shared with many publicly, but minisnick #2 will be here about 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we really haven't shared with many publicly, but minisnick #2 will be here about 6 weeks!!!


Congrats Snick!!! That's awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 16, 2014)

That's great. Congrats!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2014)

But you only have 2 weeks to maximize your tax deductions for 2014...

Seriously, I have friends that have done that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

don't need the tax deduction that bad...when the baby wants to enter the world is fine with me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2014)

Plus, depending on your insurance, your deductibles reset at the beginning of the year. That's why we pushed to have Mrs Dex's surgery before xmas last year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Plus, depending on your insurance, your deductibles reset at the beginning of the year. That's why we pushed to have Mrs Dex's surgery before xmas last year.


this. I tried like hell to get Mrs NJ to pop last year on or before NYE, but alas I failed again


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

no reseting on things like this, it is per pregnancy even if it spans parts of two plan years.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> no reseting on things like this, it is per pregnancy even if it spans parts of two plan years.


That's good.

And BTW, congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

its sort of weird with our insurance...they have MINIMUM days in hospital after birth. If the Dr wants to release early they have to get Insurance company approval.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 16, 2014)

wow congrats snick! you hid it so well on here, I had no idea. I hope things continue to go well and mini-snick2 arrives without incident.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 16, 2014)

congrats! also having minimum days in the hospital set by your insurance company is indeed weird.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats Snick!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats Snick!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 16, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we really haven't shared with many publicly, but minisnick #2 will be here about 6 weeks!!!


congrats!


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Great News Snick!!!

In six weeks we can have a toast!!


----------



## ventilator (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Snick


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 26, 2014)

dear sweet baby...move away from my ribs please. I like to breath and that is hard to do when you butt is wedged up in there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> dear sweet baby...move away from my ribs please. I like to breath and that is hard to do when you butt is wedged up in there.


Lol I remember Mrs NJ complaining about that too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 27, 2014)

That^^^^

And when they are up moving around and your trying to sleep! They seem to be so active when it's bedtime...feels like they are doing flips, despite limited room. That's what I remember most.


----------



## Krakosky (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

A snick


----------



## P-E (Dec 28, 2014)

Will you let us name little snick? I'm sure we could come up with something good.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?


after 3 ultra sounds, the regular 20 wk and 2 tries at a 3D. minisnick #2 wishes its gender to remain a secret.


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2014)

Pat it is then.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> Will you let us name little snick? I'm sure we could come up with something good.


we are having trouble with girl names....had trouble with girl names the first time too. We just lucked out it was a boy the first time so it didn't matter in the end.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

minisnick is going to be a great helper. Since he can read numbers he helped sort, by size, bags of baby clothes with me this weekend. I had to stop and wait if he needed to leave the room for something. you'd think being washed right before being put in a vacuum sealed bag inside a plastic tote that was then sealed with that plastic wrap for pallets it would stay nice and fresh...not so much.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 5, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?
> ...


Wow.

Well, doesn't really matter anyway, right? It's a baby!


----------



## ventilator (Jan 6, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Will you let us name little snick? I'm sure we could come up with something good.
> ...


That is opposite of us, we had 3 or 4 girl names we both liked but had a very hard time deciding on boy names. It was really hard with the 3rd because ultrasounds said it was a girl, picked out the names and were happy. About 6 weeks later, whoops its a boy. So we had to go through the name thing again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2015)

snickette arrived saturday morning just under a week early.

5#13oz of fun


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow! congrats. I hope you and baby are doing well!!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex (Jan 20, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> snickette arrived saturday morning just under a week early.
> 
> 5#13oz of fun


Just Beautiful, snick! xo


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> snickette arrived saturday morning just under a week early.
> 
> 5#13oz of fun


Congrats Snick. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Just broke the cute-meter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats Snick!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2015)

What a tiny peanut! Congratulations!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2015)

She's a keeper. Congrats snick!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome! What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats snick!

Well, boss' grandson wouldn't wait. 8 weeks premature. Put in NICU, but lungs were strong enough to breathe on his own. Just under 4 lbs, and doing well so far from what I gather.


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2015)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 30, 2015)

To help explain my reduced post count and increased grumpiness in recent weeks/months we are expecting mini-rw #1 in 5 weeks. :blink2:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats man. That's so awesome. You guys know what you you're having?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats RW.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> To help explain my reduced post count and increased grumpiness in recent weeks/months we are expecting mini-rw #1 in 5 weeks. :blink2:


Wow congrats man!! Happy for you guys.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats RW!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats and good Luck! Remember two is the perfect #!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 30, 2015)

Sometimes, zero seems like a good number.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats to the RWs.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> To help explain my reduced post count and increased grumpiness in recent weeks/months we are expecting mini-rw #1 in 5 weeks. :blink2:


Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 31, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> To help explain my reduced post count and increased grumpiness in recent weeks/months we are expecting mini-rw #1 in 5 weeks. :blink2:




Congratulations!!

Prepare to say goodbye to anything resembling sound sleep for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 1, 2015)

Great news RW!

Congrats &amp; sleep while you can!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Porter_ (Feb 4, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> To help explain my reduced post count and increased grumpiness in recent weeks/months we are expecting mini-rw #1 in 5 weeks. :blink2:




congrats man!



Flyer_PE said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Prepare to say goodbye to anything resembling sound sleep for the foreseeable future.




i haven't slept an entire night through since my son was born on Oct. 5th.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats RW!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2015)

Huh? What did you do RW?

Just kidding....Congrats old friend.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> Huh? What did you do RW?


I'm not sure my wife would really be comfortable with me going into details, but if you really want to know...

...just kidding

Thanks everyone. We are both suitable terrified.


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2015)

get your sleep now....

congrats!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 6, 2015)

cement said:


> get your sleep now....
> 
> congrats!


Yes! Best advice!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2015)

To any other people expecting their first child here is a glimpse into hell:

This weekend

------------------

Friday night work Bingo from 6 PM till 1:30 AM for you eldest kids HS Band. Consist if walking around the bingo floor and selling extra bingo cards and other "shit". Cash business - everyone seems to pay in $20's and the money smells like it was at the wrong strip club. Get home at 2 am, crash immediately.

Saturday morning- it's your youngest 12th bday. He hasn't received anything from ether grandparent- a early UPS deliver takes care of one set of grand parents. Terrific they got him the same thing you did! Even though you told them months ago what you were getting him. :-(

Middle child has horse riding lessons from 12-2, normally this is a good thing cause there is an awesome running trail that you get to do something (for yourself) instead you drive to nearest town (Boulder,CO) to find another gift for your youngest son.

Oh did I mention this is your wife's weekend to work?

Scurrying around boulder, find a replacement gift. Pick up middle child at 2:00. Great I am ahead of schedule. Youngest kids friends coming over at 4 PM for kbday party(spend the night shit is getting old but we will let this happen for some reason)

Get home around 2:30. Daughter "remembers" that she was supposed to also go to a bday party at 6! Clean up house a little. Thinking you still have time. First kid shows up at 4. Parent talks for about 30 minutes ... Your are antsy cause you need to get a gift card for last minute bday party . Scramble out of house after last kid shows up for our bday party. See other kids parents in Kroger who I am sure are like. Who is watching our kids? Grab a few things. Dash back home.. Take daughter to her friends house. Swing by and order pizza... Movie status at 7:46. Maybe you go ahea bad but tickets early cause it's Saturday night and line will be long? Yes you do that (good move). Go pack to House... Pizza never shows up. U call, oh I guess you said take out cause your tired.. So they deliver... It's now 7:10. Good thing you have those tickets.... Wife he's home early from work (anything before 8 PM is early). She is happy her kid is having okay time but really wants to do "the cake". You tell her no time for cake you have had hellish day.. Run out of house (you can tell she is pissed an your are pissed that you are dealing with this all by yourself) but that's life when your spouse works weekends...

Scramble to movies. Getting those tix early was a great idea- place is still packed! Leave theatre around 10. 4 12 year old

Boys wound up as hell so even though you feel like shit you know they need to get some energy out before they go hole and terrorize the house (wake up the wife who has to get up at 5 am for work). Kill time at wal Mart, Kroger, fr about an hour.. Get back at. 11- threaten to kill them if they make any noise (they actually go to bed easily). You sleep on couch to manage noise.... Wife wakes u up at 6 am - crawl into your normal bed an sleep for a. Hour. Wake up and stay feeding those bastards who are already up! Parents never show up on time. The ones that do like to talk.. You need friends but not these people... Finally at 10 am they are all gone...then you forget you have a kid at a sleep over you have to get. Drive over there . Try and not talk... But they like to talk.. Get home around 11:00--- to be continued....


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2015)

RG needs a beer.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2015)

matt267 said:


> RG needs a beer.


A keg


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm happy to announce baby boy roadwreck joined us yesterday afternoon at 4:18pm; two weeks ahead of schedule. He weighed 7.5 lbs and was 20.5 inches long. Mom and baby are doing well; the father maybe not so much.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats RW! Glad to hear everyone well. Get your last hours of sleep now, while you still can.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats! Does (the company) still give out those baby blankets? We still have ours...


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats RW! Time fer another drink!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2015)

congrats RW. let the fun begin. Glad mom and little RW are doing well. Did dad have too many celebratory shots?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## envirotex (Feb 22, 2015)

Congratulations, RW!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats RW!!!


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like my boss' grandson will be out of NICU today and headed home. They had him under UV light and on a feeding tube for quite some time. They were able to develop his lungs far enough to where he was breathing unassisted, the tube was removed last week, and he is now able to take regular feedings. He's just under the 5 lbs mark, and has come a long way already.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 23, 2015)

glad to hear Supe


----------



## csb (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations, RW!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrat RW!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats RW!!


----------



## Porter_ (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats RW! as a recent new dad i was amazed at how quickly 'fatherhood-instinct' kicks in.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 23, 2015)

Woot! Babies! Congrats rw


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 23, 2015)

congrats RW!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations, RW!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2015)

congrats RW!!!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations, roadwreck!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Those are great baby stats RW! congrats!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 2, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> To any other people expecting their first child here is a glimpse into hell:
> 
> This weekend
> 
> ...


This made my day. Awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2015)

It would be nice if Obama care provided me the opportunity to take about a 30 day leave of absence from being a parent


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 4, 2020)

This little dude is due July 14th.


----------



## User1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> This little dude is due July 14th.
> 
> View attachment 16299


congrats!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2020)

congrats!


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2020)

He's got a belly like my husband. 

Congrats!


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats @Chattaneer PE. Is your older kid excited about becoming a big sister? Being a big sister is the best


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 4, 2020)

Yay!  Congrats!  A baby in the middle of the summer; I'm sure your wife is super excited about that!


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Congrats @Chattaneer PE. Is your older kid excited about becoming a big sister? Being a big sister is the best


I think she will be. She's only 16 months, so she doesn't know exactly what's about to happen.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Being a big sister is the best


You know what's not the best?  Being the little brother with two older brothers.  Except for when you turn 16 and you're bigger than both of them.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 5, 2020)

I remember when @FLBuff PE started this thread; we were both getting ready to become fathers to girls. Cannot believe they are about to turn 12!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 5, 2020)

ktulu said:


> I remember when @FLBuff PE started this thread; we were both getting ready to become fathers to girls. Cannot believe they are about to turn 12!


MiniBuff #1 turns 12 TODAY! And it sure is "fun" having a 12 year old in the house.But in all seriousness, it is amazing how time flies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 5, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> MiniBuff #1 turns 12 TODAY! And it sure is "fun" having a 12 year old in the house.But in all seriousness, it is amazing how time flies.


12 year olds are the _BEST_!  My son is 12 (13 in March), and daughter is 10 (11 in March).  I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through the teenage years... that haven't even started yet.


----------



## ktulu (Feb 5, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> MiniBuff #1 turns 12 TODAY! And it sure is "fun" having a 12 year old in the house.But in all seriousness, it is amazing how time flies.


Yeah her birthday is Saturday. Knew they were only a few days apart.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

damn I didn't realize this thread was that old! or that this board was that old!

Its a strange ride.. mine are 20, 18, and the "baby" will be 17 Friday! (skipping out of work &amp; school and going skiing Friday) - Only one more year to do that on his birthday next year


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 5, 2020)

So is 3 the way to go or should stop with the nuclear family? We've always wanted 3, but I really want to start doing stuff with them and I know if we have 1 more, it's going to be a few extra years before we can start doing what we want to with them.

I've always imagined having nice family holidays when I get older; 3 kids with their 3 spouses and all the grandchildren running around. With us only have 2 kids, that's less grandchildren.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

We thought 2 would have been ideal, but apparently the margaritas had other plans!

But my 3rd is pretty cool - however it makes everything more complicated, from cars to vacations, even houses to some extent..  Were taking all the "kids" to Fla for some family time (my parents live in Tampa) and Key Largo time and we ended up getting a suburban for the rental car - it just makes everything more expensive - or more fun!  Truthfully if we weren't  packing dive gear we could probably use a Tahoe but anything smaller is almost out of the question.. We did a road trip from Vegas, Grand Canyon, LA, etc in a "big" mini van and with the luggage it was a PIA!

But it does give you more options for later if you are banking on grand kids..


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2020)

I get to relive the baby experience through my grandson.  2 1/2 months and the changes are amazing.  Thank god for IMs and FaceTime with him so far away.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 6, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So is 3 the way to go or should stop with the nuclear family? We've always wanted 3, but I really want to start doing stuff with them and I know if we have 1 more, it's going to be a few extra years before we can start doing what we want to with them.
> 
> I've always imagined having nice family holidays when I get older; 3 kids with their 3 spouses and all the grandchildren running around. With us only have 2 kids, that's less grandchildren.


Mmmm, my family went for three (2 girls, 1 boy), but there are no grandchildren on the horizon, so I wouldn't bank on another child automatically meaning more and/or less grandchildren.  As for vacations/cars/etc., I think my parents did okay with it.  We had a station wagon up until I think I turned 5 or 6 (and my siblings were 7 and 9, so we just became too big), and then they got a minivan.  Mostly used that as the day-to-day driver for my mom since one kid sat in the front, one in the middle, and one laying in the back.  As for vacations and stuff, my parents have vacation photos starting when I was 4 (old enough to walk a bit, sit in a more simple stroller), and siblings were 6 and 8.  Of course, they also had to deal with my brother having autistic tantrums, so the vacations were did younger were more...anti-stiming?  Lots of museums!  And caves!  And cool mining facilities!  And Colonial Williamsburg!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 6, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So is 3 the way to go or should stop with the nuclear family? We've always wanted 3, but I really want to start doing stuff with them and I know if we have 1 more, it's going to be a few extra years before we can start doing what we want to with them.
> 
> I've always imagined having nice family holidays when I get older; 3 kids with their 3 spouses and all the grandchildren running around. With us only have 2 kids, that's less grandchildren.


My advice is to see how you do with two kids first. With two, at least you can play “man-to-man” defense, whereas with three you have to play zone defense. It gets somewhat tricky at times. And, as @JayKay PE already mentioned, it changes more than just the family dynamic.

I don’t regret having three kids, and I love all of them, but it is a lot of work.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 6, 2020)

I actually grew up as the baby with two older sisters. My oldest sister has 2 and is planning on at least 1 more. My other sister is working on having some. My dad grew up as the youngest of 3, and my mom grew up as the youngest of 4. My wife had only 1 other sibling.

I know growing up with 3 was nice. If two of us were mad at each other, there was always the 3rd to either smooth things over or just someone else to play with. I think wanting kids was something that was ingrained in us as children.

I will force my children to have more children if I have to.


----------



## NikR_PE (Feb 6, 2020)

Since most is already covered and having only one child myself I have no advice.

But I will paraphrase what my colleague said.

"With one kid, you have some time for yourself. With two, you have none. With three, you are just borrowing time from other kids". Not sure how true this is, but he has 3 teenagers. So I guess he knows.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 6, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I actually grew up as the baby with two older sisters. My oldest sister has 2 and is planning on at least 1 more. My other sister is working on having some. My dad grew up as the youngest of 3, and my mom grew up as the youngest of 4. My wife had only 1 other sibling.
> 
> I know growing up with 3 was nice. If two of us were mad at each other, there was always the 3rd to either smooth things over or just someone else to play with. I think wanting kids was something that was ingrained in us as children.


I grew up with 3 sibs, and my wife with 2, so we were both keen on having kids (we originally talked maybe 4).

Having multiple siblings was certainly fun, but the initial “everyone’s below 4” stage is exhausting as a parent. I’m sure it’ll get better once they get older but it’s definitely a dynamic I didn’t expect.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 6, 2020)

With my luck if we go for a 3rd, we'll have twins (we've been preg with twins before so it's a possibility)!

I really wanted twins the first time around. One pregnancy but getting 2 babies!?!?! Might be hard at first, but if we stopped at 2 we wouldn't have to get pregnant again!


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 6, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I grew up with 3 sibs, and my wife with 2, so we were both keen on having kids (we originally talked maybe 4).
> 
> Having multiple siblings was certainly fun, but the initial “everyone’s below 4” stage is exhausting as a parent. I’m sure it’ll get better once they get older but it’s definitely a dynamic I didn’t expect.


Idk how my mom did it.

Our age difference:

Me&lt;- 18mo -&gt;Sister&lt;- 20mo -&gt;Sister

There were times when I was +/- 1yo and my dad was overseas in the navy. Idk how my mom did it by herself.


----------



## NikR_PE (Feb 6, 2020)

We wanted to have 2 kids. Mrs. NikR was hoping to have twins too. Just to get it over in one go. Didn't work out that way. Luckily for me we didn't have to buy two of everything.


----------

